# CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid



## faMine

I saw a post about this on Overclock3d regarding the switches being removable. The keyboard was being shown at the i43 LAN.

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/misc_hardware/oc3d_cm_storm_i43/1


----------



## cROKODILE

Does anybody know when will this keyboard come up and what price?


----------



## HWI

They showed clear switches on a YouTube video, looks like only blue, black, and brown for the states. I was gunna get one of these if they had clears. :/


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cROKODILE;14742513*
> Does anybody know when will this keyboard come up and what price?


Video mentioned some vague late/early next year dates.

These threads should be consolidated.


----------



## tianh

here is the video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLR1hcehE1A[/ame]

I agree, these threads should all be in one place.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Tenkeyless without backlit? oh come on!?
But still can't wait to try


----------



## reaper~

Man, those media keys are ugly and what's up with putting their logo everywhere.

Also lol @ CM keycaps.


















If it's less than $100 then I just might get one.


----------



## subnet

This is now listed on PChome's website and it comes with multiple switches. Here's the Cherry MX red version:

http://global.pchome.com.tw/DCAH28-A58428401


----------



## AJCarrington

Thanks...approx $110 USD inlcuding shipping...very interesting!

AJC


----------



## subnet

These are now in stock at PC Home!

Brown Switches

Black Switches

*RED!*

Ordering Guide from Geekhack: http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?12854-PChome-%28Taiwan%29-20-Worldwide-Shipping-Promo&p=259034#post259034


----------



## Skylit

Carter said approximate US price was around $90 USD. Why spend the premium?


----------



## subnet

This will no doubt retail for almost double that for my country (after Tax, Duties and Mark-up). Also, availability is a pain.

Also: Around $100 USD shipped for the Browns and $10 more for the Reds isn't half bad.


----------



## Carniflex

Interesting keyboard.

If it would have backlight and proper ISO layout I would so get it. Oh - on single row of macro buttons. Say a 5 - 6 of them.


----------



## Chocosuke

http://www.armygroup.com.tw/shop/category.php?id=58&brand=152&price_min=0&price_max=0

Friend linked me this. He said freight is expensive though, I'm not sure how much yet. I'll find out later today.
$85 and $95 before tax and all that.


----------



## CMCarter

$79.99 boys, waiting on the shipment. The first batch will be shipping with blues... More to come.


----------



## Chocosuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15018980*
> $79.99 boys, waiting on the shipment. The first batch will be shipping with blues... More to come.











Can't wait for blacks and blues!


----------



## B!ol

Just curious if the reds are going to be released in North America as well? Being in Canada, it's near impossible finding a tenkeyless red without having to pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!ol;15019450*
> Just curious if the reds are going to be released in North America as well? Being in Canada, it's near impossible finding a tenkeyless red without having to pay an arm and a leg.


Atleast you can get a tenkeyless with reds in your layout. There is none in ISO layout







and the only option for the other cherries is filco


----------



## Eagle1337

Who's the oem for this? Looks like ione?

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15018980*
> $79.99 boys, waiting on the shipment. The first batch will be shipping with blues... More to come.


Do you have a rough estimate on when this keyboard with cherry reds will be available in the US?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15018980*
> $79.99 boys, waiting on the shipment. The first batch will be shipping with blues... More to come.


That's a pretty sweet price. Here's hoping for some Red switch love in the U.S.


----------



## reaper~

Yeah, at that price ill get one. Just hope it'll be up on Amazon.

Sent from iPhone


----------



## CaptainChaos

Yeah I wanna make this my first mech keyboard so hurry up!


----------



## Phos

I think the OEM on these is Leopold. All the keys appear to be identical and they're the only other keyboards I know of that do that removable USB cord with channels thing. Pretty nice price if that's the case. I wonder if it would be possible to get a blank spacebar?


----------



## keyboardlover

IIRC, folks at GH determined that the OEM is Costar. The BIG question is whether the spacebar is Filco-sized or not. Leopold spacebars don't fit much else.


----------



## Skylit

I'm fine with the CM storm logo being placed over the arrow keys, but they're honestly over doing it with the the one next to the ESC, Windows keys, and "quick fire" text on the space bar.

The price point is good, but I think I'm actually willing to pay a premium for simplicity :\


----------



## r3d33m3r

is it confirmed that there will be no ISO format, like german?


----------



## squarebox

*Quick review of Cooler Master Storm QuickFire:*

























The Cooler Master Storm QuickFire is a tenkeyless mechanical keyboard that comes with a detachable cable. Having a Detachable cable is definitely a good thing as it make transporting the keyboard easier and the cable can be easily replaced if it goes bad unlike keyboard with fixed cable which rarely can be fixed. The model that I have sports Cherry MX Red switches and a SEXY RED plate. The top casing has a very smooth rubber coat. I wonder how well the rubber coating will last.










Accessories:
- WASD pad-printed keys
- Alternative "Cooler Master" Win keys
- PS/2 Adapter
- Ring-Puller










More braid comparison to common "gaming" brands








Full size : http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k221/undarken/CM%20Storm%20QuickFire/braidedquality_full.jpg
The QuickFire comes with the highest quality braided-cable that I have ever came across. Any braiding expert here to comment on these?










It's has a well-designed cable guide and very grippy rubber pad which prevents it from moving around while in use.










The QuickFire have height-adjust feet which uses the friction-lock system to hold it place. If it had rubber feet, it's would have been more perfect.










Going deeper, the Cooler Master Storm Quickfire uses Costar-style stabilizer which I personally find the best stabilizer as it does it's job and still maintain the switch natural feel unlike Cherry-style stabilizer. I also noticed that the keycaps have the same marking and labels as seen on Filco keyboards. The only difference is QuickFire uses Lasered lettering instead of pad-printed lettering that Filco uses. Laser lettering will get dirty over time but most users will probably change to fancy keycaps by then.

Testing the NKRO, it has 6KRO over USB and full-NKRO over PS/2. It's KRO performs identically to the Filco Majestouch 2.










*Conclusion:*
From all the evidence found, Cooler Master Storm QuickFire is basically a refined version of the Filco 87 with a detachable cable. The FN and multimedia keys are well thought out and placed without affecting the overall usability. At it's price point, it's a STEAL with it been packed with features and quality compared to other mechanical keyboards in the market. Apart from the over-branding, it's a sure-buy for anyone who wants to get a cheap and high quality mechanical keyboard.

*Score : 8.5/10*

Pros:
- High quality
- 6KRO over USB, Full NKRO over PS/2
- Detachable cable
- Well implemented multimedia functions

Cons:
- Rubber coating might not last


----------



## Derp

Thanks for sharing Squarebox. The price for that board is $80? If so I'll be ordering it for sure. I don't mind the over branding because I wont be staring at my keyboard.


----------



## Skylit

On second thought, that looks pretty good (Build wise). If anything, I'll just buy a set of keys.

Thanks Squarebox! I think you pushed me towards the Quick fire over a new Filco Ninja.


----------



## Trueepower

That looks like a good deal for 80. Congrats squarebox!


----------



## CaptainChaos

back in stock at PCHome if anyone is interested.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit;15226497*
> On second thought, that looks pretty good (Build wise). If anything, I'll just buy a set of keys.
> 
> Thanks Squarebox! I think you pushed me towards the Quick fire over a new Filco Ninja.


You could even buy some side printed PBT keycaps for it if you want the Ninja look. I plan to.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15018980*
> $79.99 boys, waiting on the shipment. The first batch will be shipping with blues... More to come.


Any updates??


----------



## zelyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3d33m3r;15222631*
> is it confirmed that there will be no ISO format, like german?


second this, any news about ISO versions ?


----------



## _AKIMbO_

So sexy with the red plate. If this comes in at under $100 (for red switches) I'm so down for one.


----------



## CaptainChaos

if the red Leopolds that go on pre-order tomorrow are around 110, I'll probably end up going with that instead.


----------



## djriful

Where can I find them online to buy? I searched everywhere...


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15363707*
> Where can I find them online to buy? I searched everywhere...


Here you go. That's where I got mine... typing on it right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15363707*
> Where can I find them online to buy? I searched everywhere...


http://global.pchome.com.tw/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH28-A58428401&SR_NO=DCAH28&ROWNO=16&tm=u

that's where we got ours from (still waiting on mine actually)

this guide + plus google translate help immensely in ordering

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?12854-PChome-%28Taiwan%29-20-Worldwide-Shipping-Promo


----------



## djriful

I'm not sure how much USD is 2990 NT is ...


----------



## CaptainChaos

Mine came out to 111 shipped I believe


----------



## waar

what's with the name? could this board get any faster?


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reaper~*


Here you go. That's where I got mine... typing on it right now as a matter of fact.










Same and same. Comes to ~$110 shipped to the U.S.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I'm not sure how much USD is 2990 NT is ...


Here you go:
http://www.google.com/finance/conver...rom=TWD&to=USD


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waar*


what's with the name? could this board get any faster?


Quick Fire Rapid Lightning Flash

much faster


----------



## waar

i just had to ask, didn't i lol


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*


Quick Fire Rapid Lightning Flash

much faster


I like this name, but I think they should come out with a limited edition and call it Quick Fire Rapid Lightning Flash EXTREME.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar;15364005*
> what's with the name? could this board get any faster?


I think it's kind of funny how you can rearrange the words in this boards name in any way and it makes about as much sense.

Rapid quick fire
quick rapid fire
rapid fire quick
fire quick rapid

You get the idea.


----------



## Phos

I'm curious if anywhere knows where to get replacement key caps for this board, I believe these don't use the same stabilizers as Filcos and the like, correct?


----------



## jpm804

It uses costar stabilizers like filcos. Also any cherry mx keycaps will fit on this board... I swapped some keys already with a pbt set I have and will finish it up soon.


----------



## Phos

Oh right, I was thinking of cherry stabilizers.

So will WASD keycaps fit on the stabilizers?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phos*


Oh right, I was thinking of cherry stabilizers.

So will WASD keycaps fit on the stabilizers?


Yes


----------



## Phos

Thanks, but I just realized/remembered that WASD black keycaps don't have very bright printing on them, and I'm looking for white on black. Are there any other good places to check?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phos*


Thanks, but I just realized/remembered that WASD black keycaps don't have very bright printing on them, and I'm looking for white on black. Are there any other good places to check?


If your lucky you can try to find yourself a nice cherry doubleshot keycap set floating around..those are white print on white keycaps.

Most blacy keycaps I have seen don't have white print on them.. They seem to be more brownish tint.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpm804*


Most blacy keycaps I have seen don't have white print on them.. They seem to be more brownish tint.


That would probably be lasered with no infill.


----------



## Nom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *subnet*


This is now listed on PChome's website and it comes with multiple switches. Here's the Cherry MX red version:

http://global.pchome.com.tw/DCAH28-A58428401


Is that the one with the red backplate under the keys, like this : http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/k...kfirerapidred/ ?


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nom*


Is that the one with the red backplate under the keys, like this : http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/k...kfirerapidred/ ?


Yes it is. All the ones with the red switch come with a red pcb and black rubber coated casing.


----------



## Phos

Would rubbing alcohol take the chinese characters off a board from PChome? I know to keep it off the rubberized casing, off course.


----------



## csm725

No, it would not, they are laser engraved.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15396011*
> No, it would not, they are laser engraved.


The English keys are, but I thought the Chinese characters were pad printed. Is this not the case?


----------



## csm725

Well I'm not particularly sure if they are pad printed or engraved, but the English and Chinese are definitely printed using the same technique. So either both rub off or none do. I don't know how efficient rubbing off the pad printing would be... would take a good chunk of time.


----------



## HWI

Why not just get a new set of keycaps for it? Would be way easier.


----------



## csm725

+1.
I got PBT engraved.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15397369*
> Why not just get a new set of keycaps for it? Would be way easier.


Don't you have a set of side printed caps? Where's you get those?


----------



## csm725

Qtan or imsto at Geekhack


----------



## Phos

I'm not very familiar with Geek Hack, actually, I'd appreciate it if you could be more specific?


----------



## csm725

Of course. Links:
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?21177-new-group-for-KBC-keycaps-including-104
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/
Second link is currently broken I think. You're welcome


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos;15397629*
> Don't you have a set of side printed caps? Where's you get those?


Got them from Qtan's store.
http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-gold-black-side-printe/lid=18974431


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15398195*
> Of course. Links:
> http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?21177-new-group-for-KBC-keycaps-including-104
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/
> Second link is currently broken I think. You're welcome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15398645*
> Got them from Qtan's store.
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-gold-black-side-printe/lid=18974431


Thanks, I might go for those, but does anyone know of white (preferably infill or the like) on black keys, whether side printed or otherwise?

Thanks.


----------



## HWI

I do not know of anyplace that sells them with white infills. You may want to check out GH classifieds or group buy section, there are always keycap sets for sale over there.


----------



## Phos

Looks like I might just go with that same set you got, though I am wondering about how black on white keys might look in this board.

Edit: I just realized a problem after setting up a white keycap set on WASD that includes decent approximations of the media keys, Cooler Master did the Leopold thing with the status LEDs being in the keys, but most custom key caps don't have the windows for them. Any idea if the light might still shine through? I'd have no idea if caps lock or num lock or the windows key lock is on or off without it. What is your plan to do about it?

Might just be easier to do the rubbing alcohol thing to get rid of the Chinese characters.


----------



## HWI

They don't show through the keycaps. It doesn't bother me because I never use caps or scroll lock.

Just as reference, here's what the board looks like with side-printed keycaps on it.


----------



## Phos

Looking pretty hot, but if I bump one of the various locks, I wanna know. Those pictures also remind me that putting white key caps on this board probably aren't a good idea, with the red mounting plate I'd have white on black on red, it'd be a bit of a mess. Now I'm thinking that I might just be better off programming the media function I need with a program like autohotkey and just getting a white MX red Leopold, though I am wondering how the stabilizers on these two boards compare.


----------



## Skylit

Just got mine in and I gotta say that I love this board since it's pretty much a gaming oriented Filco Tenkeyless.

While I opted and paid a little extra for the red switches, $80 is definitely a steal.


No Ping
1000hz over USB/6KRO.
PS/2/NKRO
Locking Windows key
Swappable WSAD key caps/ Windows key caps.
Media keys.
A braided cable that should be used on mice.
Bravo CM.


----------



## csm725

How did you get it for $80? It was $110 shipped from PCHome here.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;15408044*
> How did you get it for $80? It was $110 shipped from PCHome here.


I was talking about the US MSRP for the standard model.







I stated I opted and paid a little extra for teh reds.


----------



## csm725

Let's collectively edit our posts to not make me seem like an idiot


----------



## glockateer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit;15407965*
> Just got mine in and I gotta say that I love this board since it's pretty much a gaming oriented Filco Tenkeyless.
> 
> While I opted and paid a little extra for the red switches, $80 is definitely a steal.
> 
> 
> No Ping
> 1000hz over USB/6KRO.
> PS/2/NKRO
> Locking Windows key
> Swappable WSAD key caps/ Windows key caps.
> Media keys.
> A braided cable that should be used on mice.
> Bravo CM.


This.
I recommend this keyboard to anyone who doesn't use/care about a numpad.


----------



## jpm804

added some white keycaps to the cm storm... was trying for a white, red and black theme.

-White KBC PBT Keycaps
-Doubleshot Escape Keycaps
-Doubleshot Red Control Keycaps from RGB Kit
-Japan Flag modifers.

Sorry about the bad pics, its cell phone pic..too lazy to bring out my regular camera.


----------



## fstop

Wow... those are looking really great. I got the Quickfire Storm two weeks ago and I was thinking about selling it because I was having some financial issues. Thankfully I was able to solve the problem and so I get to keep it. Very tempted to get a new keyset even though I probably shouldn't be spending even more money on a keyboard!

Which makes me wonder, can anyone quickly tell me if new keycaps make any type of difference over the stock keycaps? $40 seems like a steep price to pay for what seems like a purely aesthetic upgrade. I'm particularly eyeing the PBT keys HWI got from Qtan:

http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-gold-black-side-printe/lid=18974431


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;15417992*


I was wondering how white keycaps would look on it, looks good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;15418074*
> Which makes me wonder, can anyone quickly tell me if new keycaps make any type of difference over the stock keycaps? $40 seems like a steep price to pay for what seems like a purely aesthetic upgrade. I'm particularly eyeing the PBT keys HWI got from Qtan:
> 
> http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/item/pbt-key-caps/104-pbt-gold-black-side-printe/lid=18974431


You won't have to worry about letter fading/wear or keycap shine and PBT has more texture than the ABS keycaps(some people prefer the extra texture, some don't).


----------



## zelyx

the white keycaps looks amazing!

give ISO layout!


----------



## HWI

Just got done putting o-rings on my keycaps, figured I'd take a picture of the beautiful red plate and share it.


----------



## CaptainChaos

I've been extremely happy with mine since it came 2 days ago. I'm happy I went with the reds and I actually really enjoy typing on them. Mind you I haven't used any other switches but this is exactly what I wanted from a mech keyboard.

My only complain is that my backspace key is squeaky but there seem to be ways to take care of that.


----------



## HWI

Try putting some grease on the stabilizer.


----------



## Nom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15392331*
> Yes it is. All the ones with the red switch come with a red pcb and black rubber coated casing.


Great, thanks








I'm gonna order one right now !

EDIT : Order placed.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15422783*
> Just got done putting o-rings on my keycaps, figured I'd take a picture of the beautiful red plate and share it.


How does it feel with the o-ring mod?


----------



## HWI

Honestly didn't change the feel much. However, it did make it quieter(I bottom out pretty much every key stroke lol).


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15425779*
> Honestly didn't change the feel much. However, it did make it quieter(I bottom out pretty much every key stroke lol).


Thanks for the info....I might have to give it a try since I am the same and bottom out most of the time.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15423459*
> Try putting some grease on the stabilizer.


I think I'm gonna do the o-ring mod cause I bottom out as well so I'll probably grease it then.


----------



## HWI

As an fyi, I got mine from WASD. Not sure if different softness o-rings would make it feel different, but if you get yours else where you may have a different experience.


----------



## Skylit

Quick question:

If I wanted to replace my two windows keys and space bar with blank ones, are the individual key caps off of WSAD keyboards the same diameter and size?

I ask this because HWI's keys look like they're different and space out more compared to the stock caps.


----------



## HWI

The keycaps are standard size, the ones you get from WASD will work.


----------



## wompwomp

So red switches will be offered in the us right?


----------



## prava

This is funny: even with the worse case sceneario in which they apply the exchange rate 1:1 (dolar:euro) 80€ will make it a bargain provided its a Filco with a CM Logo (and detachable cable AND lasered keycaps).

I'll probably jump on the bandwagon because I'm sure the Leopold I was looking after will end up quite more expensive than this Filco and quality wise they will be more or less the same.

Awesome job, CM, now release them in Europe, please


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;15428984*
> So red switches will be offered in the us right?


Doubtful, but PCHome ships worldwide, so it's not too big of a deal.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;15428984*
> So red switches will be offered in the us right?


We will be offering the QuickFire Rapid Red in the US through our CMStore. Depending on how sales go, we will bring in the Red to Retail/Etail as well.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15438256*
> We will be offering the QuickFire Rapid Red in the US through our CMStore. Depending on how sales go, we will bring in the Red to Retail/Etail as well.


Are you going to have a online store for us Europeans also?


----------



## fstop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15438256*
> We will be offering the QuickFire Rapid Red in the US through our CMStore. Depending on how sales go, we will bring in the Red to Retail/Etail as well.


What's the price going to be for the reds in us? Official price, then km assuming added shipping and tax costs?


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15438256*
> We will be offering the QuickFire Rapid Red in the US through our CMStore. Depending on how sales go, we will bring in the Red to Retail/Etail as well.


Glad to hear, I would rather order from the US CM shop than an etailer from another country.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15438256*
> We will be offering the QuickFire Rapid Red in the US through our CMStore. Depending on how sales go, we will bring in the Red to Retail/Etail as well.


Do you have an ETA or the like? Is this weeks or months out? I'd love to know.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos;15441936*
> Do you have an ETA or the like? Is this weeks or months out? I'd love to know.


+1

I'd love to know as well. I've been wanting to get this keyboard but didn't want to order it off PCHome. Hopefully the price will be competitive with PCHome's price (ie. $110 shipped).

Do you know if they keycaps will have the chinese legends like the one on PCHome or are they going to be English only?


----------



## csm725

If they do sell in USA the caps will most likely be English only.


----------



## csm725

If they do sell in USA the caps will most likely be English only.


----------



## n47

If they do sell in USA the caps will most likely be English only.


----------



## lowirve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter;15438256*
> We will be offering the QuickFire Rapid Red in the US through our CMStore. Depending on how sales go, we will bring in the Red to Retail/Etail as well.


When exactly is this new keyboard gonna release? Thinksgiving? Ive been waiting for toooo long.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowirve;15454422*
> When exactly is this new keyboard gonna release? Thinksgiving? Ive been waiting for toooo long.


Buy one from PCHome if you don't wanna wait.


----------



## lowirve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI;15454604*
> Buy one from PCHome if you don't wanna wait.


But I dont want chinese character.


----------



## HWI

Get aftermarket keycaps.


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowirve;15455758*
> But I dont want chinese character.


But its not like it doesnt have English characters on it, that I think would be a bigger issue.

I think its kinda unique and after awhile you dont even notice it since most of the time you shouldnt be looking down anyways.


----------



## Chocosuke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J13-riodZj4

Anyone see this? She says Oct 18th.


----------



## CaptainBlame

After nerd raging about the Leopold tenkeyless last week I returned it for a full refund and got a Rapid Fire red today.

I have to say that the quality has exceeded my expectations considering its a gaming brand. Really happy with this purchase so far. Time will tell if I prefer the red switch to brown though.

Now I feel like a CM Storm fanboi with this board and a Spawn mouse.


----------



## apav

Anyone know how the quality compares to this keyboard?






I know this is backlit, but is the build quality similar?


----------



## CaptainChaos

So I ended up buying these O-rings http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0051XWXCE]Amazon.com: -008 Buna-N O-Ring, A50 Durometer, Round, Black, 3/16" ID, 5/16" OD, 1/16" Width (Pack of 125): Industrial & Scientific[/URL] after seeing a youtube video.
I can actually tell there's a bit of a difference in the feel. I really like it and the sound is obviously dampened. Definitely a worthy mod for under $10.

I also went ahead and greased all of the stabilizer with white lithium grease so no more backspace squeak!

Honestly, every time I use this board I appreciate it more and more.


----------



## zAdversary

I posted a thread about this without seeing this thread i got email from a CM rep saying keyboards wont be available untill December or early January.


----------



## shaippen

Does anyone know if the cherry mx red version will be available in ISO layout?

I heard that european retailers only ordered the other switches, but does the ISO mx red exist? I would gladly import it from asia if possible.


----------



## DaBearZ

Just got mine today with brown switches, everything was looking fine until i came across a couple of things.
The backspace key is squeaking abit, like this weird noise different from the other keys; and also the enter key gets stuck on the bottom like ALOT when i press it. Any pointers on something to do to fix this on both situations?


----------



## reaper~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaBearZ*
> 
> The backspace key is squeaking abit, like this weird noise different from the other keys; and also the enter key gets stuck on the bottom like ALOT when i press it. Any pointers on something to do to fix this on both situations?


Lube the stabilizer bars with something like this.


----------



## DaBearZ

i think the only thing "like that" i have at home atm is WD-40. does that work too or?


----------



## csm725

Not recommended to use WD-40 -
"I do NOT recommend WD40 - it's basically designed for water dispersal (hence the name) and is Mineral Oil mixed with LOTS of solvents."
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Island:12649


----------



## reaper~

I wouldn't recommend using WD40 (check out ripster's lubricant experiment thread for more details). Lithium grease is probably best since that's what's on some of the new boards when shipped from factory.

Edit: Ah crap. csm beat me to it. lol


----------



## csm725

See Tator. I beat the editor.








Just kidding reaper








White lithium grease is good, but here is a quote from WASD Keyboards regarding it:
"I was just using *white lithium grease that you can pick up for about $5 at Home Depot for an 8oz tube*. Currently, I'm experimenting with some *higher grade grease thickened with calcium sulfonate* that is supposed to better longevity than lithium thickened grease. It also has teflon in it, so it's also better for coating plastic parts. I am also contemplating putting this stuff in a small syringe (like thermal pastes for CPUs) and offering that as well. But realistically, I'd have to charge about $3-$4 a pop for a very small amount (good for 2-3 keyboards) to cover the costs of the syringe, time to fill it, and profit to make it worthwhile doing."
Both work good.


----------



## DaBearZ

ok thanks guys. going to look for that then to try and get this fixed


----------



## CaptainBlame

I just used a cotton bud and Vaseline on the stabilises.


----------



## squarebox

I use grease from my Tamiya Mini-4WD (if it's fine for the plastic gears, it should work fine on the stabilizers)


----------



## DaBearZ

thank you all for the help. got the product, used it on the stabilizers and everything's looking fixed and working just fine.
quite the battle to get used to removing the "width" keys on this keyboard but all turned out ok ehe


----------



## Glouffer

Uhh, I hope that brown switch will be available in Europe


----------



## DaBearZ

If ordering online internationally is an option, you can get it on http://global.pchome.com.tw/, it's where i got mine from!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaBearZ*
> 
> If ordering online internationally is an option, you can get it on http://global.pchome.com.tw/, it's where i got mine from!


Mine too...their shipping is incredibly quick and very cheap with the special they're running.


----------



## infamouskid

just ordered mine should arrive in a few days CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## infamouskid

also if you guys can wait. i just posted this in the other thread..

WAIT.

i thought i would let everyone know that a member of coolermaster has confirmed the cmstorm red version will be released outside of china in north america for sure. no additional comments were made on other region availability but USA and CANADA is getting it... a bit later by a month but we are getting it.. this was also confirmed via email stating that retailers and coolermaster's own site store would be offering this as well.

source was from member CMcarter - hardware rep for coolmaster @ overclock.net

thread reply here click ---> http://www.overclock.net/t/1171803/cmstorm-quickfire-rapid-mechanical-kb/10#post_15750588

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: where to obtain SGK-4000-GKCR1?
Date: Mon, 21 Nov 2011 22:22:06 +0000

Hello,

These will not be available until the end of December or beginning of January.

Jeremy

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: RE: where to obtain SGK-4000-GKCR1?
Date: Tuesday, November 22, 2011 5:11 AM

Hello,

We have no preorder system but once available they will be at all major vendors (newegg.com, tigerdirect.com, etc) and on the Cooler Master Store

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/


----------



## CaptainChaos

The questions is always gonna be, is it worth the wait. I'm curious to see the price point when it's released in the states. If it's around 100 USD then getting it on PCHome right now isn't such a bad thing. Unless you don't like the chinese character being on your keys. Of course, there's also the added benefit of buying it from a retailer in your country so you can have access to returns and the like.


----------



## infamouskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> The questions is always gonna be, is it worth the wait. I'm curious to see the price point when it's released in the states. If it's around 100 USD then getting it on PCHome right now isn't such a bad thing. Unless you don't like the chinese character being on your keys. Of course, there's also the added benefit of buying it from a retailer in your country so you can have access to returns and the like.


it retails 79.99usd
it's msrp is 79.99usd
also the chinese character thing is not biggie since this is pretty much a FILCO top to bottom you can buy any key cap set on ebay or from marketplaces on geekhack like in here http://geekhack.org/forumdisplay.php?70-group-buys or here http://www.vendio.com/stores/E-sports-Gaming-equipments/category/pbt-key-caps/catId=3982960 or here http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products.html
most ppl are modding the hell outta theirs already anyways.


----------



## CaptainChaos

is that confirmed though? for reds.


----------



## infamouskid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> is that confirmed though? for reds.


yes.
there have been several and many hands on videos already with cm staff saying the price.
there has also been mods with that exact kb on hand doing full reviews stating this as well.
unless their staff is a bunch of liars...


----------



## Bricolage

Hey guys

Quick report for the *European users* who deliberate about *ordering at PChome*. I've ordered my *Quick Fire Rapid with red switches* on December 26 and it was delivered on December 30 to my place in Switzerland! Very quick service I'd say









I've payed 116.00 Swiss Francs (95 Euros) including delivery, plus handling at the Swiss customs (35 Francs) and Swiss VAT (11.85 Francs). A cheap option compared to other mechanical keyboards I could have ordered from the US, UK or Germany. Delivery around the world from Taiwan to Switzerland is by far less expensive than it would be across the border from Germany.

This thread helped me a lot with my decision for my first mechanical keyboard. Maybe my experience with PChome does help others as well...

*The Quick Fire Rapid is a great keyboard by the way!*
As this is my first mechanical keyboard I'm probably not in the position to write a qualified review. But I'm able to say, that it fullfills my expectations completely.

Some thoughts for those who are still wondering which switches to get on their first mechanical keyboard: I bought my Quick Fire Rapid for gaming only (MMOs, Shooters, Starcraft) and my decision for the red switches feels perfect. I was a bit worried that the low actuation force of the reds might feel too soft and encourage accidential keystrokes, but I haven't had any issues with that at all. The switches feel wonderful and perfect for gaming - though I would probably prefer a tactile feedback for writing... but that might just be the acclimatization period it takes to get used to the keyboard (I'm comming from the dark side of the force, due to the industrial sector I'm working in -> Apple scissor-switch keyboard on a Mac Pro workstation)

To make a long story short: full recommendation for this keyboard and for ordering it at PChome (if you don't care about additional chineese letters on the keys). Also a recommendation for the red switches if you're a gamer looking for a smooth key activation.

Please be patient if my post reads a bit "bumpy", English is not my native language









Greetings from Switzerland


----------



## scriz

Its the beginning of January. Wheres the CMStorm Quick Fire Rapid with reds? I don't see it on Cooler Master's USA store. Blues only.


----------



## MartynRE

My two buddies both picked up the quickfire rapids with blue switches yesterday and they love them. From what I can tell its a very solid keyboard.


----------



## b0z0

I'm waiting for the Reds. One day they will be released.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm waiting for the Reds. One day they will be released.


I'm to the point where I'm just ready to order from PCHome. Cooler Master USA is definitely dragging their feet on this one.


----------



## CMCarter

We are doing our best. It takes a lot to get these boards made and here. Trust me.

We have reds on the way which should be available on the CM Store within the next couple weeks.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> We are doing our best. It takes a lot to get these boards made and here. Trust me.
> We have reds on the way which should be available on the CM Store within the next couple weeks.


I respect your speedy reply.


----------



## b0z0

I know they are busy. I'm not going to blame CM! I'm just going to put the blame on Carter


----------



## grinny

Just contacted got an e-mail from our CM Storm distrubutor, saying that; they won't be importing the keyboards because CM Storm have no Turkish layouts.

Utter ridiculousness I say. Way to go with the PCHome for me, hope they are using government posting service.


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Just contacted got an e-mail from our CM Storm distrubutor, saying that; they won't be importing the keyboards because CM Storm have no Turkish layouts.
> Utter ridiculousness I say. Way to go with the PCHome for me, hope they are using government posting service.


In terms of overall keyboard sales, the CM QuickFire will have fairly small sales figures. You expect them to immediately release a version in every format possible? Just how many units would they sell in Turkey I wonder. It's not a $10 keyboard they can sell in bulk to distributors.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> I'm waiting for the Reds. One day they will be released.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm to the point where I'm just ready to order from PCHome. Cooler Master USA is definitely dragging their feet on this one.
Click to expand...

Just do it. Unless it gets stuck in U.S. Customs it will get to you in under 5 days, they have very fast shipping.


----------



## grinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> In terms of overall keyboard sales, the CM QuickFire will have fairly small sales figures. You expect them to immediately release a version in every format possible? Just how many units would they sell in Turkey I wonder. It's not a $10 keyboard they can sell in bulk to distributors.


Mate, people are buying things like Razer Blackwidow and Logitech G19 in English layout for riduculous amount of money and thinking they are getting a proper keyboard.

I believe CM Storm QF will outsell them easily for this price range here. If it's properly advertised. Then there will be Turkish layout eventually.

My anger was for the distributor anyways.


----------



## Bricolage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Mate, people are buying things like Razer Blackwidow and Logitech G19 in English layout for riduculous amount of money and thinking they are getting a proper keyboard.
> 
> I believe CM Storm QF will outsell them easily for this price range here.


I totally agree to that - same problem here in Switzerland. We do have an own keyboard layout based on the German ISO version. That makes us a small market, but I think manufacturers should not underestimate our buying power and affinity to high quality electronic products!

*As CM-representatives are around in this forum, they might consider the following:*

In Switzerland only 3 mechanical Keyboards are available and in stock at the moment:

Razer BlackWidow (black switches)
Zowie Celeritas (brown switches)
Corsair Vengeance K90 (red switches/rubber-dome-mixture)

Even though these mechanical keyboards are ONLY available in a "foreign" German layout, they've made it to sales rank 4 of 30 in gaming keyboards (Corsair), 7 of 30 (Zowie) and 9 of 30 (Razer) at our largest online retailer. So the few mechanical keyboards sell as good as for example a Logitech G-110 (rank 5) or a Microsoft Sidewinder X4 (rank 8)... and these two rubber-dome examples are offered in a Swiss layout by the way.

If only a manufacturer would offer a Swiss version, or even a neutral mechanical ISO keyboard (blank keycaps*) with different cherry switches to choose from, he would quick-fire-rapidly storm our keyboard market!

*Ordering from the US is very expensive and only offers "the wrong layout" for us. So ordering a mechanical keyboard and/or blank replacement keycaps in the US is an option - but a very expensive one that still does not provide the keyboard we're used to...

Supply and demand are that far away from each other, that marketing won't be necessary - just send a test keyboard to the 4-5 big gaming magazines in Germany and with their reviews you reach >80% of the gamers in Germany, Austria, Switzerland and Lichtenstein. Mechanical keyboards are going to be the next big thing - at least that's the impression I get reading our magazines and German gaming forums. But at the moment the choice here is really poor.

Seriously CM Storm - make an ISO version and sell it with German, blank or even Swiss keycaps as soon as possible! You can gain a lot of prestige, sell lots of keyboards and become a dominant player without much effort. Just don't wait until Logitech is waking up, seizing the opportunity of this growing market.


----------



## Stompy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bricolage*
> 
> Seriously CM Storm - make an ISO version and sell it with German, blank or even Swiss keycaps as soon as possible! You can gain a lot of prestige, sell lots of keyboards and become a dominant player without much effort. Just don't wait until Logitech is waking up, seizing the opportunity of this growing market.


+1 on that. The situation in germany is not much different from that in swizerland. There are about half a dozen mechanical keyboards readily available in germany (Raptor, Steelseries, Cherry and the ones already mentioned). Most of them are limited to a single switch type. None of them offer cherry MX Red switches [Edit: the corsairs do, forgot about that].
The trend for mechanicals is already here, with gaming magazines hyping up the technology. But the supply so far is pitiful.

But once Logitech hops onto the mech-train, it will be hard for any other company to establish themselves in the german-speaking market, because logitech has such overwhelming presence and distribution channels.


----------



## Bricolage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Way to go with the PCHome for me, hope they are using government posting service.


Mine was sent by EMS Worldwide as an "Express Mail" item. The partner of EMS in Switzerland is Swiss Post, our public postal service...


----------



## grinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bricolage*
> 
> Mine was sent by EMS Worldwide as an "Express Mail" item. The partner of EMS in Switzerland is Swiss Post, our public postal service...


Cool! So how long did it take to have it in your hands?


----------



## Krame

I got mine in 3 days.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Its the beginning of January. Wheres the CMStorm Quick Fire Rapid with reds? I don't see it on Cooler Master's USA store. Blues only.


Just order from PCHome. I got my mx red Quickfire at the end of November through PCHome. It came out to $111 shipped and arrived 4 days after ordering.


----------



## Bricolage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grinny*
> 
> Cool! So how long did it take to have it in your hands?


I've ordered one with red switches on Dec 26 and received it on Dec 30. Here you are the link to some more details I've posted earlier.


----------



## grinny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bricolage*
> 
> I've ordered one with red switches on Dec 26 and received it on Dec 30. Here you are the link to some more details I've posted earlier.


Thanks for the info, great news for me!


----------



## b0z0

I can't read anything on that site @[email protected]


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Just do it. Unless it gets stuck in U.S. Customs it will get to you in under 5 days, they have very fast shipping.


Or you could just sell me yours


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Just do it. Unless it gets stuck in U.S. Customs it will get to you in under 5 days, they have very fast shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just sell me yours
Click to expand...

Just handle it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## waar

a little birdie told me reaper is looking to get rid of his CM Storm w/ reds. might want to PM him. good guy.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> We are doing our best. It takes a lot to get these boards made and here. Trust me.
> We have reds on the way which should be available on the CM Store within the next couple weeks.


Hi there! What about Europe? Any estimate date?


----------



## Saberfang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Hi there! What about Europe? Any estimate date?


This and is going to come with an ISO layout?


----------



## Michalius

Carter, any word on when the Red will be out stateside?

(this is Kudos' buddy by the way, from PDXLAN, Crzg is playin T:A with us, should come and play sometime)


----------



## waar

Your answer is in the first post up top. Couple of weeks.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> We are doing our best. It takes a lot to get these boards made and here. Trust me.
> 
> We have reds on the way which should be available on the CM Store within the next couple weeks.


So now the word is CM is only selling the blue switches in the states and waiting a couple months to see how it does? Thats a bummer theres not really any competition at this price point thats sold in the states.. I would think this thing would do good.


----------



## Mygaffer

I just bought the Blue version for $75 from SuperBiiz (great site) with a 15% off coupon code and can't wait to get it. I hear the actual boards are made by Filco, can anyone confirm?

Anyway I'll throw up a review when I get it.


----------



## csm725

The board is made by Costar, who also makes Filcos.


----------



## catcherintherye




----------



## paulcalypse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*


Exactly how I'm feeling right now, too. Day one purchase for me when they're released. Sadly the longer they wait, the more likely I will be picking up a Rosewill.


----------



## CMCarter

Sorry for the delayed response, been @ CES.

As previously mentioned, for the Retail rapid edition we went with blue switches.

We have otw, both reds and brown boards but they will be sold exclusively through our CM Storm until we gain enough traction to prove it smart to bring in all swtich types. Its very difficult for retailers/etailers to have the so many of the same products with just different switch types. Please bare with us, and I will check the forecast to give you an exact date on when these two board should be available tomorrow when I return to the office.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulcalypse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly how I'm feeling right now, too. Day one purchase for me when they're released. Sadly the longer they wait, the more likely I will be picking up a Rosewill.
Click to expand...

Why not just import it from PChome? I did it came in like 4 days. I PM'd the CM rep here and asked him to give an update. A couple people have been posting that CM reps stated its only blues for now in the US.

He hadn't been on for 5 days so hopefully he logs on and fills us in. I ordered the Blue switch version last night off of superbiiz for $78 shipped. Too good of a deal couldn't pass it up.


----------



## catcherintherye

If I'm not mistaken the keycaps on the PCHome version have Chinese character radicals on them, which I don't find desirable even as someone who types Chinese, lol. It would take an extra $40-$50 to replace the keycaps, bringing the pricepoint to around $150, at which point I'd rather just wait for US release. Also at issue is the warranty. Normally if something goes wrong you can contact CM on their site and they'll send you a new one if something is wrong with the product. However, seeing that these aren't sold in the US yet, they would have nothing to replace it with. I'm not even sure CM's warranty covers products purchased overseas, a brief Google search suggests it doesn't, though I could be wrong.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the keycaps on the PCHome version have Chinese character radicals on them, which I don't find desirable even as someone who types Chinese, lol. It would take an extra $40-$50 to replace the keycaps, bringing the pricepoint to around $150, at which point I'd rather just wait for US release. Also at issue is the warranty. Normally if something goes wrong you can contact CM on their site and they'll send you a new one if something is wrong with the product. However, seeing that these aren't sold in the US yet, they would have nothing to replace it with. I'm not even sure CM's warranty covers products purchased overseas, a brief Google search suggests it doesn't, though I could be wrong.


Yes the chinese characters are not my favorite. But i had planned on changing the caps regardless so I wasn't bothered by it.

Warranty is an issue and I am just crossing my fingers that it won't be needed.


----------



## paulcalypse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why not just import it from PChome? I did it came in like 4 days. I PM'd the CM rep here and asked him to give an update. A couple people have been posting that CM reps stated its only blues for now in the US.
> He hadn't been on for 5 days so hopefully he logs on and fills us in. I ordered the Blue switch version last night off of superbiiz for $78 shipped. Too good of a deal couldn't pass it up.


Unlike you I don't have a lot of money to thrown around for keyboards (I've seen how many you've bought in your posts at GH, haha). I want to get the best for the money I want to spend (~$80-$100). Also, I don't want Chinese characters on my keys.

Carter's response a few posts up is encouraging. Looking forward to the news...


----------



## lightsout

Honestly I don't have money to throw around. I've been selling some other pc hardware to fund this new obsession. But I understand what you are saying, I have bought a number of them recently but I keep selling them off to try something else. Anyways good luck on your search.


----------



## paulcalypse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Honestly I don't have money to throw around. I've been selling some other pc hardware to fund this new obsession. But I understand what you are saying, I have bought a number of them recently but I keep selling them off to try something else. Anyways good luck on your search.


Sorry I didn't mean to come off like that. I know the feeling, and I've done it with other hobbies for sure. Thanks for the tips, and I appreciate your knowledge/reviews. They help a lot!


----------



## lightsout

No worries man. I'm new at this myself. Got my first mech in October. I've been hooked ever since trying to find the right switch. Caps that feel the best etc. I finally realized I like multiple switches. And its nice to switch up and get a different feel.

But I'm loving typing on this filco with Browns and pbt caps. These caps really give it a different feel.


----------



## csm725

I agree. Browns with PBT is just awesome.


----------



## Cart3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response, been @ CES.
> As previously mentioned, for the Retail rapid edition we went with blue switches.
> We have otw, both reds and brown boards but they will be sold exclusively through our CM Storm until we gain enough traction to prove it smart to bring in all swtich types. Its very difficult for retailers/etailers to have the so many of the same products with just different switch types. Please bare with us, and I will check the forecast to give you an exact date on when these two board should be available tomorrow when I return to the office.


Europe? Any date?


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cart3r*
> 
> Europe? Any date?


I will check with our EU team. I handle all of the gaming products for N.A region only. I can only specifically speak for US/Can layouts/dates


----------



## whybother

This response is dated 19th December. I couldn't wait so got mine from PCHome.
Quote:


> Hi,
> 
> When is this product being released in the UK?
> Is the Cherry red version going to be sold here?


Quote:


> Dear *****,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> Yes it will be the red switches. The Quick fire rapid will be available in January/February 2012.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Michiel Bos
> 
> Cooler Master Service Department


----------



## b0z0

Blah


----------



## prava

*@CMCarter*: if people were to buy the Quick Fire rapid according to its quality/price you would sell so many you would have to buy a new production line (yes, yes, I know they are OEM and you rebrand them only







).

Now, when we look at how the market sits, your keyboard is the only one in a TKL factor for the "gaming market". The normal fellow out there has not need for a numpad at all and, once you realise the quality of the product (its costar after all) AND the superb price...it should be plenty.

So, good luck with such product-line, I'm sure it is a risky business even though many people here seems to imply it will sell like peanuts












































PS: they can't get to Europe fast enough. Is the ISO layout set, or we will be getting ANSI?


----------



## lightsout

Got my cherry blue board today. Blues are fun haven't used them for a little while. I like the look of this board with the gray case. Logos don't stand out as much either since they are black. Overall nice keyboard do recommend.


----------



## b0z0

I really want the red/black look since that's how my setup is. Plus I like the feel of the reds better anyways.


----------



## nimnio

Can I replace the spacebar with this? The website suggests I measure my spacebar, but I don't have the keyboard yet.

I don't mind the branding, but I plan on using the board at work, so I'd like it to look more professional. I just hope my co-workers don't mind the blues.


----------



## lightsout

Love the dog pic.

That space bar should be fine. ( I just compared the space on my CM to the one on my WASD to be sure)


----------



## paulcalypse

So from the looks of it, we don't have a definite US date for the red Quickfire yet. Unless I missed something...please let me know.

I'll jump on that Rosewill deal for a full sized cherry red board. Building a new computer for my dad soon anyway, so I can treat the gift card as a $20 cash discount.


----------



## Macabre215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> We are doing our best. It takes a lot to get these boards made and here. Trust me.
> We have reds on the way which should be available on the CM Store within the next couple weeks.


Hurry up. I'm about to buy a different keyboard if you don't.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimnio*
> 
> Can I replace the spacebar with this? The website suggests I measure my spacebar, but I don't have the keyboard yet.
> I don't mind the branding, but I plan on using the board at work, so I'd like it to look more professional. I just hope my co-workers don't mind the blues.


yes, spacebar is fine. uses same filco spacing.


----------



## gridlock

@CMCarter

As a Canadian, I cannot see why I would ever but the Quick Fire cherry red from your CMStore. The shipping is $20 (which is reasonable) but the customs and added taxes make this keyboard very unattractive. Please give us the option of USPS and not UPS (I don't want to pay $30+ brokerage fee on top of everything else) or give a few MX reds to Canadian retailers like NCIX or Canada Computers. Otherwise I may just have to get a Ducky Shining form PChome who provide super fast EMS shipping and absolutely no fees upon pick-up.


----------



## lightsout

Where do you see the cherry red in the CM store? Also you can get it from PChome for $111 shipped to the US. Not sure the price in canada I think its the same world wide.


----------



## gridlock

I didn't, I added the cherry blue to get an estimate on shipping so that I have an idea of the cost when the Cherry reds come out. Yea its 120 shipped to Canada but I'm not too fond of the chinese characters.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gridlock*
> 
> I didn't, I added the cherry blue to get an estimate on shipping so that I have an idea of the cost when the Cherry reds come out. Yea its 120 shipped to Canada but I'm not too fond of the chinese characters.


You need to add $10 to the price on the CM site for the red version. If you didn't already.


----------



## nimnio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Love the dog pic.
> That space bar should be fine. ( I just compared the space on my CM to the one on my WASD to be sure)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> yes, spacebar is fine. uses same filco spacing.


Thanks for the advice, guys. I ordered the board and replacement keys. I'll post a screenshot when everything arrives.


----------



## boredgunner

It has been more than a couple of weeks, any updates? A tenkeyless Cherry MX Blue model seems strange first of all... a gaming keyboard with typing switches and no numberpad. I assume most people who want a typing keyboard would want a numberpad.


----------



## nimnio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A tenkeyless Cherry MX Blue model seems strange first of all... a gaming keyboard with typing switches and no numberpad. I assume most people who want a typing keyboard would want a numberpad.


The "CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid" is marketed as a gaming keyboard. The Razer BlackWidow also uses blue switches, so I think there is a market for gaming keyboards with blue switches.

That said, as a computer programmer, I prefer a tenkeyless so that I don't have to move my hand as far to reach the mouse. It's much easier on my shoulder over the course of an eight hour day.


----------



## ProClub

This keyboard is on my list with a few others. I just seen Cooler Master's CES 2012 products from various YouTube videos and the Quick Fire Pro is more of what I want because it has the numpad on the side. Even if I use it once in a while, I'm just used to it plus also use some of the keys for the hot keys.









Anyone know when the new keyboards come out?


----------



## Macabre215

I just bought a Leopold Tenkeyless with cherry reds. It's built just like a Filco, which is what the Quickfire Rapid is.

http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=leopold,tenkeyless&pid=fc200rrab


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It has been more than a couple of weeks, any updates? A tenkeyless Cherry MX Blue model seems strange first of all... a gaming keyboard with typing switches and no numberpad. I assume most people who want a typing keyboard would want a numberpad.


you can game on any switch.

there is no "typing switch" or "gaming switch"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> you can game on any switch.
> there is no "typing switch" or "gaming switch"


Herp derp... it's all about preference.


----------



## waar

so you're proving my point?


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> IA tenkeyless Cherry MX Blue model seems strange first of all... a gaming keyboard with typing switches and no numberpad. I assume most people who want a typing keyboard would want a numberpad.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Herp derp... it's all about preference.


lol?


----------



## ibtar

Any word on when the version with browns is coming to the states?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Any word on when the version with browns is coming to the states?


I haven't seen one anywhere yet. PChome sells red,blue, and black. I haven't personally seen a person with their hands on one with browns anywhere. US or elsewhere.


----------



## HWI

Here it is with browns.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Here it is with browns.


:facepalm:

For some reason I was assuming that was the blue version. I guess "TEA'" sounds more like brown then blue lol.


----------



## Macabre215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Here it is with browns.


I would have bought a quickfire from that site, but I didn't feel like going through the hassle. This is why Cooler Master should have already released the version with Cherry Reds or Browns but no.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macabre215*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Here it is with browns.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have bought a quickfire from that site, but I didn't feel like going through the hassle. This is why Cooler Master should have already released the version with Cherry Reds or Browns but no.
Click to expand...

I understand the concern. Its really pretty painless. But you will get chinese characters on your keycaps. Which I wouldn't want if I was going to keep the stock caps .


----------



## Macabre215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I understand the concern. Its really pretty painless. But you will get chinese characters on your keycaps. Which I wouldn't want if I was going to keep the stock caps .


I was under the impression that you could pick English (US) key caps on the site.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macabre215*
> 
> I was under the impression that you could pick English (US) key caps on the site.


You can, but I don't want to order from pchome because I don't want to pay $30 extra for switches that should be available in North America, if not at regular retailers, then at least at the cm store.


----------



## Macabre215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> You can, but I don't want to order from pchome because I don't want to pay $30 extra for switches that should be available in North America, if not at regular retailers, then at least at the cm store.


Oh I agree with you. I felt very annoyed at the fact that CM doesn't at least have it available in their store for North America. This is why I went with the Leopold keyboard from elitekeyboards.com .


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Macabre215*
> 
> I was under the impression that you could pick English (US) key caps on the site.
> 
> 
> 
> You can, but I don't want to order from pchome because I don't want to pay $30 extra for switches that should be available in North America, if not at regular retailers, then at least at the cm store.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you can. Is there a version with only chinese characters? Because I'm pretty sure I picked english and mine has both.

Its not really $30 more either. Its $111 shipped to USA. The msrp of the reds version is $89. Plus shipping and possible tax the price is about the same. Even with no tax its only about 10 bucks more.


----------



## Macabre215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm not sure if you can. Is there a version with only chinese characters? Because I'm pretty sure I picked english and mine has both.
> Its not really $30 more either. Its $111 shipped to USA. The msrp of the reds version is $89. Plus shipping and possible tax the price is about the same. Even with no tax its only about 10 bucks more.


Well the MSRP might be $89 but it's cheaper than that from Newegg, Amazon (when they have stock) and various other US etailers.

Of course this is the second time today I've failed to read a post entirely. I thought you were referring to the Quickfire with cherry mx blues. Ignore my post.


----------



## Eagle1337

I'm a derping.


----------



## HWI

Ordering from PCHome is actually very quick and painless and, since there is no tax and the shipping is really cheap, it's really not much more than if it were for sale here in the States. The keycaps have Chinese characters on them, they look pretty cool imo, but I ended up swapping in some different keycaps anyway.


----------



## Macabre215

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Ordering from PCHome is actually very quick and painless and, since there is no tax and the shipping is really cheap, it's really not much more than if it were for sale here in the States. The keycaps have Chinese characters on them, they look pretty cool imo, but I ended up swapping in some different keycaps anyway.


After that, I definitely couldn't justify the price. How is the the cm keyboard worth it at that point?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macabre215*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Ordering from PCHome is actually very quick and painless and, since there is no tax and the shipping is really cheap, it's really not much more than if it were for sale here in the States. The keycaps have Chinese characters on them, they look pretty cool imo, but I ended up swapping in some different keycaps anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I definitely couldn't justify the price. How is the the cm keyboard worth it at that point?
Click to expand...

A lot of people are going to change the caps regardless. So if the price is 90 for the board instead of 140 then in the end your saving some money.


----------



## HWI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macabre215*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Ordering from PCHome is actually very quick and painless and, since there is no tax and the shipping is really cheap, it's really not much more than if it were for sale here in the States. The keycaps have Chinese characters on them, they look pretty cool imo, but I ended up swapping in some different keycaps anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I definitely couldn't justify the price. How is the the cm keyboard worth it at that point?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure I understand what you mean. At what point? If you are referring to the keycaps, I would have swapped them out regardless of the keyboard I got(unless they came with PBT), because I prefer the feel of PBT over ABS. Also, I already had the keycaps from using them on other keyboards.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Macabre215*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HWI*
> 
> Ordering from PCHome is actually very quick and painless and, since there is no tax and the shipping is really cheap, it's really not much more than if it were for sale here in the States. The keycaps have Chinese characters on them, they look pretty cool imo, but I ended up swapping in some different keycaps anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> After that, I definitely couldn't justify the price. How is the the cm keyboard worth it at that point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure I understand what you mean. At what point? If you are referring to the keycaps, I would have swapped them out regardless of the keyboard I got(unless they came with PBT), because I prefer the feel of PBT over ABS. Also, I already had the keycaps from using them on other keyboards.
Click to expand...

PBT ftw. I just put a black set of pbt's (gold legends) on my cm storm. The keys have a matte look that matches the case of the quickfire very well.


----------



## scriz

We are 36 minutes from the last day in January and still no Reds/Browns on CMStore's US site. Cooler Master really dropped the ball on this...they didn't think Mechanical key switches other that BLUE would be wanted in the US?

Think I may buy a Leopold just on principle alone..lord knows you I won't be able to get a Ducky tenkeyless from Tank Guys..


----------



## lightsout

There has been more recent posts that SM reps were saying they were going to try the version with blues in the US for a couple months first to see how much interest there is.


----------



## azianai

im tryin to think what keys I want to put on my CM Storm Quick Fire.
Maybe a yellow PBT set.


----------



## lightsout

I got the these coming to go on mine. Hopefully they look good with the gray case.


----------



## gridlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I got the these coming to go on mine. Hopefully they look good with the gray case.


You sir are a rich man with exquisite taste...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gridlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I got the these coming to go on mine. Hopefully they look good with the gray case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sir are a rich man with exquisite taste...
Click to expand...

Ha I'm far from rich. I sold my 580 among other things to get some extra cash. And I like wasting money I shouldn't spend on stuff I don't really need.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gridlock*
> 
> You sir are a rich man with exquisite taste...


I wouldn't say rich..just had to buy 2 sets of keycaps. :O Well, maybe..unless theres a website that sells that set. I'd be interested honestly..


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> I wouldn't say rich..just had to buy 2 sets of keycaps. :O Well, maybe..unless theres a website that sells that set. I'd be interested honestly..


believe that's the geekhack group buy of the thick dye caps here
Set's $86 + shipping
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?25897-here-we-are-thick-dyesub-group


----------



## lightsout

Yes thats them. Not cheap. I cringed at first site of the cost. But I kept looking at them and wanting them more. Hopefully they will last for some time to come.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes thats them. Not cheap. I cringed at first site of the cost. But I kept looking at them and wanting them more. Hopefully they will last for some time to come.


86 bucks..wowzers. I missed out. I wish I would have saw that group-buy over at GH I woulda got on it







Oh well. I don't really like the blue lettering anyway.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes thats them. Not cheap. I cringed at first site of the cost. But I kept looking at them and wanting them more. Hopefully they will last for some time to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 86 bucks..wowzers. I missed out. I wish I would have saw that group-buy over at GH I woulda got on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. I don't really like the blue lettering anyway.
Click to expand...

Its still going you can get in on it. They also have red, yellow, green and purple font available.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its still going you can get in on it. They also have red, yellow, green and purple font available.


Closing date in the post is stated to be 1/30.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Its still going you can get in on it. They also have red, yellow, green and purple font available.
> 
> 
> 
> Closing date in the post is stated to be 1/30.
Click to expand...

Yah but I would pm him. It also says he will start shipping on the 30th but some people have received theres and he said mine shipped over a week ago. That is if you really want to get in on it of course. If not disregard.


----------



## StarCraft64

Figured I'd contribute my recent e-mail with CM:

Me:
"I'd love a version of this keyboard with red switches, but I live in the US. Any idea on availability?
Thanks"

CM:
"We should be having the Red Quick Fire available in two weeks for sales in the US. Feel free to keep checking back with us on our Site also on Twitter and Facebook."


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarCraft64*
> 
> Figured I'd contribute my recent e-mail with CM:
> Me:
> "I'd love a version of this keyboard with red switches, but I live in the US. Any idea on availability?
> Thanks"
> CM:
> "We should be having the Red Quick Fire available in two weeks for sales in the US. Feel free to keep checking back with us on our Site also on Twitter and Facebook."


They also said "..end of December, beginning of January..."

We're in February now. Take that statement with a grain of salt.


----------



## carajean

Now I would love this board in Browns but im pretty content right now with the blues. The click clack noise im slowly getting use to ( only had the board less than 24 ).


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Now I would love this board in Browns but im pretty content right now with the blues. The click clack noise im slowly getting use to ( only had the board less than 24 ).


I would buy it in blues, but I'm buying it for work (very congested and quite low volume office/cubicle area). I would be SHOT if I were to use a keyboard with blues lol


----------



## StarCraft64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> They also said "..end of December, beginning of January..."
> We're in February now. Take that statement with a grain of salt.


Looks like they finally delivered on their word this time. It's now listed on their site (http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_49_42&products_id=761) and I just finished ordering it. Must be very new because I just checked this morning and it was there but listed as ***OUT OF STOCK***.

This is my first mech keyboard so I hope it turns out to be a good purchase.


----------



## ibtar

Glad to see the version w/reds... but still waiting on the one w/browns. Oh well.

I can't say I fully understand the decision to ship it with blues first anyway as browns seem to be more sought after in general.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Glad to see the version w/reds... but still waiting on the one w/browns. Oh well.
> I can't say I fully understand the decision to ship it with blues first anyway as browns seem to be more sought after in general.


Prolly because blues are middle of the road.


----------



## waar

middle of the road to where?

browns are more middle of the road. light but still has a slight bump.


----------



## lightsout

Its finally there just came to post the link. All you waiters go grab it up. Watch they got like 3 in stock lol.


----------



## CMCarter

They are finally in! Browns on the way but will be a few weeks.


----------



## catcherintherye

Finally. Pulled the trigger!


----------



## gridlock

I just bought it, they are even sending it though USPS so no ridiculous broker fees


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> They are finally in! Browns on the way but will be a few weeks.


Sweet! I was beginning to think it was never going to happen.


----------



## drevny

No shipping to europe ? i want this keyboard so badly with RED switches, and without chineese marks on keycaps : (


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Prolly because blues are middle of the road.


I'm just going by what I see on other sites that sell keyboards with all switches--browns are frequently sold out with blacks, reds, and blues seemingly always in stock. Blues seem to be the next most popular switch, though.

I honestly have no idea if stock is equal and they really ARE selling more boards with browns so I might be way off here.


----------



## nimnio

Logically, the most popular switches would always be in stock. That's why I have trouble finding shirts my size (it's because I'm incredibly handsome and muscular, and retailers are often out of HM).


----------



## gridlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nimnio*
> 
> Logically, the most popular switches would always be in stock. That's why I have trouble finding shirts my size (it's because I'm incredibly handsome and muscular, and retailers are often out of HM).


Bahahahah, you truly are a beautiful man... <3


----------



## lightsout

New caps for the quickfire!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> New caps for the quickfire!


Those look like imsto's dye subs...are they? I'm still rocking the english/chinese keycaps. Had my Quickfire Rapid before it was cool /hipstershades.


----------



## lightsout

Yes they are from imsto's group buy. Thought they would look good on this board with the gray case.


----------



## gridlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> New caps for the quickfire!


That is a $200 quickfire you have now 

Caps look great!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gridlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> New caps for the quickfire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a $200 quickfire you have now
> 
> Caps look great!!
Click to expand...

For real. I paid $30 more for the caps then the board


----------



## kikkobots

the reds are available on their store. I believe they are in stock.... i hope its not just a listing cuz i just bought one

$89

http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_49_42&products_id=761


----------



## lightsout

Yes they are finally available. Been there for a day or two.


----------



## lightsout

Heres some better pics then the one I had up earlier.

Last pic is SP doubleshot vs. a black and white pbt vs. dyesub pbt.


----------



## scriz

$90 for reds..ugh. Guess that's better than $109 regular price for a Leopold in reds.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> $90 for reds..ugh. Guess that's better than $109 regular price for a Leopold in reds.


Lol...you should be grateful for reds at $90. A year and half ago reds were 2-2.5x that price.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> Lol...you should be grateful for reds at $90. A year and half ago reds were 2-2.5x that price.


That's probably why I never even thought about mechanical keyboards until now..well that and now I make enough money to justify spending roughly $100 on one..


----------



## waar

That's how it starts.

Next thing you know, you're spending 300+ on a custom Korean keyboard


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> That's how it starts.
> Next thing you know, you're spending 300+ on a custom Korean keyboard


^Ditto...or running through mech kbs like they're (insert infraction worthy analogy). BTW my 3rd red switch kb got ordered the other day...KBT Race.


----------



## gridlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> That's how it starts.
> Next thing you know, you're spending 300+ on a custom Korean keyboard[/qu
> 
> Or you end up buying keycaps that cost more than the keyboard


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> They are finally in! Browns on the way but will be a few weeks.


Waiting on the browns! Please don't mark up the price like with the reds (compared to the blues)


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> Waiting on the browns! Please don't mark up the price like with the reds (compared to the blues)


im sure they will


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> im sure they will


Browns are less expensive than Reds. I'm guessing it'll be on par with the Blue keyboard.


----------



## csm725

Browns aren't that much cheaper nowadays. They never were, but Cherry didn't have Diatec (Filco KB maker) as a legal redistributer of Reds so they were priced higher, to make a long story short, they were scarcely available.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> They are finally in! Browns on the way but will be a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on the browns! Please don't mark up the price like with the reds (compared to the blues)
Click to expand...

As far as I know the red version is considered a special edition. Thats why it looks totally different. Its the only one that is priced $10 more then the others.


----------



## lightsout

Not sure if this has been posted. I guess it was just a trade show model but it looks really cool imo. I would have considered it if they offered it.

Looks similar to the red filco.


----------



## scriz

meh


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted. I guess it was just a trade show model but it looks really cool imo. I would have considered it if they offered it.
> Looks similar to the red filco.


meh, it would be cool if it was anodized aluminum.. but it's just shiny plastic.

and it still has those stupid logos.


----------



## lightsout

I like it. Of course anodized aluminum would be sweet but that would make it much more expensive. I never really liked the red filco but this thing caught my eye.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I like it. Of course anodized aluminum would be sweet but that would make it much more expensive. I never really liked the red filco but this thing caught my eye.


hating on my red filco


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azianai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I like it. Of course anodized aluminum would be sweet but that would make it much more expensive. I never really liked the red filco but this thing caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> hating on my red filco
Click to expand...

Didn't you sell it?


----------



## azianai

no i got 2 of those faceplates, i sold one and i installed the other one on my keyboard lol


----------



## lightsout

Ah I see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804*
> 
> added some white keycaps to the cm storm... was trying for a white, red and black theme.
> 
> -White KBC PBT Keycaps
> -Doubleshot Escape Keycaps
> -Doubleshot Red Control Keycaps from RGB Kit
> -Japan Flag modifers.
> 
> Sorry about the bad pics, its cell phone pic..too lazy to bring out my regular camera.


I like this a lot. Might do it with mine.


----------



## lightsout

double please delete


----------



## carajean

Hey has anyone with the quickfire notice the keys are either getting dirty or wearing?? I Have only had mine a week and the wasd keys seems to be fading.

Do I need to buy new key caps or something? Im not liking the fact they are wearing in under a week.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Hey has anyone with the quickfire notice the keys are either getting dirty or wearing?? I Have only had mine a week and the wasd keys seems to be fading.
> 
> Do I need to buy new key caps or something? Im not liking the fact they are wearing in under a week.


I didn't notice it with mine. But I didn't use the stock caps for very long before I switched them out.


----------



## carajean

Customer service got back to me they said basically it looks like dirt which I assured them it was not and using a clorox wipe only rubs more off. They say that they have never had it happen to them so maybe its an isolated issue. Im gonna return for a different one at microcenter. They did offer to replace it but microcenter has a 30 day policy.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Customer service got back to me they said basically it looks like dirt which I assured them it was not and using a clorox wipe only rubs more off. They say that they have never had it happen to them so maybe its an isolated issue. Im gonna return for a different one at microcenter. They did offer to replace it but microcenter has a 30 day policy.


Got any pics?


----------



## carajean

Yeah but its really hard to see with the pics. Wish I had a better camera arg!



You can see the Q is really bright but the wasd arent. The E and R are also starting to wear.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Samething happened with my keycaps. The "s" key got dirty quick.


----------



## lightsout

It looks more dirty then wear from the pic.


----------



## carajean

Yeah thats the thing I took clorox wipes to them and still same thing. I also have hospital grade disinfecting wipes im kinda anal about my peripherals and toilets. Kills aids/hiv in less than 3 minutes









I may just take it back and get another one.


----------



## lightsout

Sometimes its hard to tell from a pic. So they sell these at micro center huh. Hopefully they get the brown version also.


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sometimes its hard to tell from a pic. So they sell these at micro center huh. Hopefully they get the brown version also.


only blues right now (thats where my QF came from lol, my buddy who's a manager there got it for me as a gift)


----------



## gridlock

Just got my quick fire with reds but the stupid thing isnt level so it keeps sliding all over the place.


----------



## catcherintherye

Use the "ricercar" method. Gently twist it and it should level out. http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?13074-Uneven-Filco-Base Either that or your desk is not level, you'd be surprised how often this is the case. I also got the exact same board last week. No issues with the level on mine.


----------



## RRIII

Anyone having a problem with the keyboard not always being detected? On my gaming pc, it took me quite a few plug/unplug for my system to recognize it. With my macbook, it does not always detect it. I wonder if i got a defective unit due to its plug or the keyboard itself.


----------



## waar

Try a different cable. Mine was DOA so I used a spare I had laying around.

5 years (well about) with the sn and that was your first post. Impressive!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RRIII*
> 
> Anyone having a problem with the keyboard not always being detected? On my gaming pc, it took me quite a few plug/unplug for my system to recognize it. With my macbook, it does not always detect it. I wonder if i got a defective unit due to its plug or the keyboard itself.


Mine always detects straight away. Get a new cord. Garden Grove woot!


----------



## RRIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Try a different cable. Mine was DOA so I used a spare I had laying around.
> 5 years (well about) with the sn and that was your first post. Impressive!


LOL! As you can probably tell im pretty much a lurker here. Way to make that first post count eh? Anyways, I just got the news on the new CM Quick Fire and bit the bullet. Loving it so far except for that issue above. The Blues are very clicky indeed but makes for good typing and gaming.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RRIII*
> 
> LOL! As you can probably tell im pretty much a lurker here. Way to make that first post count eh? Anyways, I just got the news on the new CM Quick Fire and bit the bullet. Loving it so far except for that issue above. The Blues are very clicky indeed but makes for good typing and gaming.


5 year lurk? We have a record.


----------



## gridlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> Use the "ricercar" method. Gently twist it and it should level out. http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?13074-Uneven-Filco-Base Either that or your desk is not level, you'd be surprised how often this is the case. I also got the exact same board last week. No issues with the level on mine.


WOW!!! That helped so much!!!! I had no idea a bit of pressure in the right places could do that. Its not totally perfect yet but its much much better now.
Thank you so much. You sir are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## gridlock

Also, whats with all the keycap hate? I actually really like the stock keycaps. They feel pretty nice and the font is pretty dope imo.


----------



## waar

Because that's our opinion?

All these "futuristic" fonts look hideous to me.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Because that's our opinion?
> 
> All these "futuristic" fonts look hideous to me.


I have to agree on funky "cool" fonts. Looks tacky.


----------



## lilraver018

Are the keycaps lasered with infill or printed?


----------



## MoistOne

Any updates to when the brown switches are coming to North America?


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018*
> 
> Are the keycaps lasered with infill or printed?


They are horrible. You will want to get rid of em right away anyways.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilraver018*
> 
> Are the keycaps lasered with infill or printed?
> 
> 
> 
> They are horrible. You will want to get rid of em right away anyways.
Click to expand...

Some people seem to like them. To each is own I suppose.


----------



## waar

Because they've never used pbt


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> They are horrible. You will want to get rid of em right away anyways.


So they are printed i am assuming?


----------



## Takonic

I just picked up this beast to add to compliment my Blackwidow Ultimate, and i do like it a little better, anyways...any site other then Ebay as a reliable seller of keycaps? I want something funky like blank neon orange


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takonic*
> 
> I just picked up this beast to add to compliment my Blackwidow Ultimate, and i do like it a little better, anyways...any site other then Ebay as a reliable seller of keycaps? I want something funky like blank neon orange


http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets.html


----------



## FlipBack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoistOne*
> 
> Any updates to when the brown switches are coming to North America?


Should be about 2 weeks according to Carter.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

What was the normal price on these things? Newegg has the blue's for $79.99 listed as a coolermaster sale, I dont wanna miss out on a killer deal but if its only $10 savings I can wait since im tight on cash this week. Is the overall feel of this board good? Seems most people like it and might be a good entry into my first mech board.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What was the normal price on these things? Newegg has the blue's for $79.99 listed as a coolermaster sale, I dont wanna miss out on a killer deal but if its only $10 savings I can wait since im tight on cash this week. Is the overall feel of this board good? Seems most people like it and might be a good entry into my first mech board.


Whats up man. Its an awesome board. I have the red version and actually just sold the blue version. Its an excellent board pretty much a filco besides all the logos. But if you want to get the blue version get it from NCIX. Sale ends today. Its 65 bucks and I think they do free shipping over $50.

http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=67069&vpn=SGK-4000-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER&promoid=1315

The cherry red version is available on the CM store but its like $100 shipped. Also the brown swtch version should be out in the coming weeks but not sure how pricing will be at first.

FYI MSRP for this thing is $79.99


----------



## gridlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Because they've never used pbt


I have a set of PBTs on my DAS, yet I still like the stock quickfire caps. However, I will be replacing them (shortly hopefully) with doubleshots from the Ragnarok gb. Should look amazing on the quickfire with reds.


----------



## Happybday

Is the blue switch the same build as the red? Just aesthetic differences?


----------



## CMCarter

Exact same build.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up man. Its an awesome board. I have the red version and actually just sold the blue version. Its an excellent board pretty much a filco besides all the logos. But if you want to get the blue version get it from NCIX. Sale ends today. Its 65 bucks and I think they do free shipping over $50.
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=67069&vpn=SGK-4000-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER&promoid=1315
> The cherry red version is available on the CM store but its like $100 shipped. Also the brown swtch version should be out in the coming weeks but not sure how pricing will be at first.
> FYI MSRP for this thing is $79.99


Double WOW, I thank you for two reasons.

1 Its a lot cheaper
2 I have never heard of NCIX and they also have a will call which I work in the same city....the downside is it may lead to a divorce having newegg will call, now NCIX, frys, and microcenter. The last thing i needed was another place to burn money lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Exact same build.


nice, so to clearify (never had a mech) the red and blue feel the same but the blue has the "tacticle" click? I got to try a corsair k60 with the red and was nice but i MIGHT like having the blue for the click. I kinda liked how the blacks have the click but appriciate the lighter feel of the red. Blacks were tried on a mionix board.


----------



## magna224

MX Black switches don't have a click and are non-tactile, the MX Blue switches will feel nothing like Blacks or Reds.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Exact same build.


Carter any word on the brown switch version? Its going to retailers and not just the CMstore right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats up man. Its an awesome board. I have the red version and actually just sold the blue version. Its an excellent board pretty much a filco besides all the logos. But if you want to get the blue version get it from NCIX. Sale ends today. Its 65 bucks and I think they do free shipping over $50.
> http://us.ncix.com/products/?sku=67069&vpn=SGK-4000-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER&promoid=1315
> The cherry red version is available on the CM store but its like $100 shipped. Also the brown swtch version should be out in the coming weeks but not sure how pricing will be at first.
> FYI MSRP for this thing is $79.99
> 
> 
> 
> Double WOW, I thank you for two reasons.
> 
> 1 Its a lot cheaper
> 2 I have never heard of NCIX and they also have a will call which I work in the same city....the downside is it may lead to a divorce having newegg will call, now NCIX, frys, and microcenter. The last thing i needed was another place to burn money lol
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Exact same build.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice, so to clearify (never had a mech) the red and blue feel the same but the blue has the "tacticle" click? I got to try a corsair k60 with the red and was nice but i MIGHT like having the blue for the click. I kinda liked how the blacks have the click but appriciate the lighter feel of the red. Blacks were tried on a mionix board.
Click to expand...

Yah I was going to add it in my post that you could probably just pick it up. By exact same build he meant the keyboard itself. Besides color its the same exact keyboard. The switches are totally different. Red gives no resistance. Blue as you said has a click. Look at the Mech keyboard guide and you will see the difference in the two switches.

If you want to try a blue switch before you buy cruise over to best buy ( I think frys has them too) and try the keys on the razer black widow. The arrow keys are exposed from the box to feel the switch .

Sale ends on that board today but they show the regular price at $72. Still a good deal.


----------



## 66racer

Well guys since Im typing this from my new quick fire I gotta say I like the way the blues feel







I personally love the style of this board! I was worried it would be one of those "it looked better in the picture" items but it looks great in person as well. I also think the main reason why I havent taken the plung sooner was because I felt $100+ was more than I was willing to shell out to see if i would love or just like going mechanical. $70 is a great deal I felt and still do after using it. Now to try some gaming!!!!

Honestly though I think since this is my first mech board I could have been happy with any cherry switch. I have been stuck on a crappy oem dell board and previous board was just a backlite rubber dome board. After playing with red, black, and black widow (blue?) switches they all felt so much better I would have needed to just pick one and use it a while to see what I would appriciate about any of the other switches. I think after a week I will truely know how I feel about blue but so far its awesome. The one thing im sure about is that if I decide on another switch Im gonna look to another quick fire board.


----------



## lightsout

Good buy man! Welcome









It is a great board. I sold my gray one because I don't really like blues but I plan to buy the brown switched one when it comes out. Now time to go broke on keycaps.


----------



## Horatio McCallister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well guys since Im typing this from my new quick fire I gotta say I like the way the blues feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally love the style of this board! I was worried it would be one of those "it looked better in the picture" items but it looks great in person as well. I also think the main reason why I havent taken the plung sooner was because I felt $100+ was more than I was willing to shell out to see if i would love or just like going mechanical. $70 is a great deal I felt and still do after using it. Now to try some gaming!!!!
> Honestly though I think since this is my first mech board I could have been happy with any cherry switch. I have been stuck on a crappy oem dell board and previous board was just a backlite rubber dome board. After playing with red, black, and black widow (blue?) switches they all felt so much better I would have needed to just pick one and use it a while to see what I would appriciate about any of the other switches. I think after a week I will truely know how I feel about blue but so far its awesome. The one thing im sure about is that if I decide on another switch Im gonna look to another quick fire board.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/753322/width/600/height/338/flags/


Oh boy this makes me happy. I have mine coming in tomorrow and it'll be my first mech as well.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Good buy man! Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great board. I sold my gray one because I don't really like blues but I plan to buy the brown switched one when it comes out. Now time to go broke on keycaps.


lol no kidding they aint cheap either lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horatio McCallister*
> 
> Oh boy this makes me happy. I have mine coming in tomorrow and it'll be my first mech as well.


Yeah dude it will deffinetly make you a mech keyboard fan, NOOOOOW i know why there is such a following with these kinds of boards. Its a little noisy but it doesnt bother me. It just feels much nicer to type on thats for sure. Still no gaming yet but i imagine it will make bf3 much better lol


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well guys since Im typing this from my new quick fire I gotta say I like the way the blues feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally love the style of this board! I was worried it would be one of those "it looked better in the picture" items but it looks great in person as well. I also think the main reason why I havent taken the plung sooner was because I felt $100+ was more than I was willing to shell out to see if i would love or just like going mechanical. $70 is a great deal I felt and still do after using it. Now to try some gaming!!!!
> Honestly though I think since this is my first mech board I could have been happy with any cherry switch. I have been stuck on a crappy oem dell board and previous board was just a backlite rubber dome board. After playing with red, black, and black widow (blue?) switches they all felt so much better I would have needed to just pick one and use it a while to see what I would appriciate about any of the other switches. I think after a week I will truely know how I feel about blue but so far its awesome. The one thing im sure about is that if I decide on another switch Im gonna look to another quick fire board.


have you had problems with your space bar?

mine started sticking for a moment today  went away tho.










here is mine in it's frankenboard glory lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> have you had problems with your space bar?
> mine started sticking for a moment today  went away tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine in it's frankenboard glory lol


Not yet at least, i just got it today... Nice setup though, im gonna start looking for new caps soon too. I think for starters just a new WASD set, I kinda like black caps


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well guys since Im typing this from my new quick fire I gotta say I like the way the blues feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally love the style of this board! I was worried it would be one of those "it looked better in the picture" items but it looks great in person as well. I also think the main reason why I havent taken the plung sooner was because I felt $100+ was more than I was willing to shell out to see if i would love or just like going mechanical. $70 is a great deal I felt and still do after using it. Now to try some gaming!!!!
> Honestly though I think since this is my first mech board I could have been happy with any cherry switch. I have been stuck on a crappy oem dell board and previous board was just a backlite rubber dome board. After playing with red, black, and black widow (blue?) switches they all felt so much better I would have needed to just pick one and use it a while to see what I would appriciate about any of the other switches. I think after a week I will truely know how I feel about blue but so far its awesome. The one thing im sure about is that if I decide on another switch Im gonna look to another quick fire board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you had problems with your space bar?
> 
> mine started sticking for a moment today  went away tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is mine in it's frankenboard glory lol
Click to expand...

Lol you put all kind of different kits on that thing. Check out the personalized spacebar nice.


----------



## waar

yeah it's pretty random lol.

might go back to my white filco until i fix this space bar problem


----------



## scriz

I got tired of waiting for the reds to come on the cmstorm website and I bought a cmstorm quick fire from microcenter in blues. The keyboard overall is great, but I was correct with my assumption that I would not like the blues. They are crazy loud.


----------



## carajean

really I have gotten use to the blues yeah they are loud but not overly loud too me.


----------



## waar

not loud enough if i do say so myself


----------



## 66racer

Im in the boat where the blues are audible but dont find them annoying. I kinda like the "click" as it is showing me how much less I need to press the keys, Currently trying to learn to not harshly botttom out the keys which is a much more quiet and smooth experience with typing that I dont think i could have done on rubber domes since they dont offer any feedback. I have previously read about rubber o-ring addons and am curious about it more now that I have a mech board so thats on my list of items to look up tonight


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> I got tired of waiting for the reds to come on the cmstorm website and I bought a cmstorm quick fire from microcenter in blues. The keyboard overall is great, but I was correct with my assumption that I would not like the blues. They are crazy loud.


The reds have been on the cmstore for a couple weeks. Or did you buy that keyboard a while ago.

I'm still waiting for the brown version to drop.


----------



## catcherintherye

To others with this board, does the F9 button LED light up for you guys? My caps lock and scr lk buttons light up when I press them but my F9 doesn't. I can't tell if it's functional either because I never use F9.

edit: nm found the answer. Have to press FN first to go into game mode.


----------



## waar

changed keycaps


----------



## 66racer

Where do you get your caps from? Im kinda deciding I like the original ones but would want a blue set of WASD to match the oem caps


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Where do you get your caps from? Im kinda deciding I like the original ones but would want a blue set of WASD to match the oem caps


WHat do you mean to match the oem? With the same letters? They don't exist. I have a blank set of blue wasd you could have. But WASD sells a wide assortment of caps. They are abs, same as the stock caps. But you can get customized sets. Even custom pictures on a cap.
http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/products/keycap-sets.html


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> not loud enough if i do say so myself


I'll record a video tonight of me typing on my cmstorm quickfire in blue. For my application the blues are EXTREMELY loud


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> not loud enough if i do say so myself
> 
> 
> 
> I'll record a video tonight of me typing on my cmstorm quickfire in blue. For my application the blues are EXTREMELY loud
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure he knows what they sound like. But feel free.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> I'll record a video tonight of me typing on my cmstorm quickfire in blue. For my application the blues are EXTREMELY loud


i know what they sound like









BS are louder, but they get tiring after awhile.

can't wait to get my green switches and swap them out >.>


----------



## lilraver018

Green switches ok you have to show me some green cherry mx.

I suggest the oring mod that is available on WASD's website. For 15 bux.


----------



## waar

and i tried adding o-rings and didn't like it.

plus im getting better at not bottoming out so much now.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> i know what they sound like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS are louder, but they get tiring after awhile.
> can't wait to get my green switches and swap them out >.>


The video is more of a "what mine sounds like in my office" rather than a "what blues sound like." The only furniture my office has in it is the computer desks and the chairs..lots of echoing.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Exact same build.


How are those keyboards selling? I just hope they don't sell too well so we can have some in Europe! (or I'll have to buy them from pchome..




























).


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> How are those keyboards selling? I just hope they don't sell too well so we can have some in Europe! (or I'll have to buy them from pchome..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


You mean other way around?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> You mean other way around?


No, they will come to Europe anyway. But, if they sell very well on the US they will try to keep supply to that market and start stocking for this one.


----------



## CMCarter

We are doing our best. I will check with my European Teammates.

I believe the QF will be equipped with Cherry MX Black in EU.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> We are doing our best. I will check with my European Teammates.
> 
> I believe the QF will be equipped with Cherry MX Black in EU.


Weird how you guys pick certain switch types per region.

Any updates on cherry browns in the US. Someone said they emailed CM and they were told the end of march.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> No, they will come to Europe anyway. But, if they sell very well on the US they will try to keep supply to that market and start stocking for this one.


IF they dont' sell well they'll get DC'd/


----------



## scriz

Why oh why is Cooler Master segregating the switches..?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> Why oh why is Cooler Master segregating the switches..?


I know its strange.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> We are doing our best. I will check with my European Teammates.
> I believe the QF will be equipped with Cherry MX Black in EU.


Don't! Every single keyboard we have available in Europa that has MX switches comes with MX Black! Reds and blues are probably the best options, as they are different than everything else...and they are very good, also. That, with the superb price that Quickfires will come (even at $=€) will mean that plenty will sell. I, for one, I'm waiting for you guys to release it or else I'll have to buy something different overseas (or pay a ton for a Filco).


----------



## CMCarter

For the brown switch, we had a logistical delay. I am showing them hitting 3/25 or earlier. Pushing hard.....

As for regional selection, we do it based upon selling trends in each region. You have to remember, despite its standard tenkeyless build, we are marketing this towards the gaming sector.

In EU, the market is very accustomed to cherry blacks due to it being the most common switch used in gaming keyboards in the EU region.

For US, we found blue/brown to be the best fit while offering other switch types thru our own store.

When you have one product carrying the same outlook, with only varying switch types, it becomes very confusing to vendors/retailers/etailers to have so many SKU's for essentially the same product in their eyes.

Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of double tap issue found in the blue switch.

Hang in there.... our ultimate goal is to be able to support all of these boards with all switch types, but this is a process that does not happen overnight.


----------



## waar

can i have a special board made with greens?

thanks <3


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> For the brown switch, we had a logistical delay. I am showing them hitting 3/25 or earlier. Pushing hard.....
> 
> As for regional selection, we do it based upon selling trends in each region. You have to remember, despite its standard tenkeyless build, we are marketing this towards the gaming sector.
> 
> In EU, the market is very accustomed to cherry blacks due to it being the most common switch used in gaming keyboards in the EU region.
> 
> For US, we found blue/brown to be the best fit while offering other switch types thru our own store.
> 
> When you have one product carrying the same outlook, with only varying switch types, it becomes very confusing to vendors/retailers/etailers to have so many SKU's for essentially the same product in their eyes.
> 
> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of double tap issue found in the blue switch.
> 
> Hang in there.... our ultimate goal is to be able to support all of these boards with all switch types, but this is a process that does not happen overnight.


If you guys came out with some sort of "stealth" model. Just a plain black without all the logos. You could put filco out of business!!


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> can i have a special board made with greens?
> thanks <3


Haha, I am with you on that. I LOVE the greens.... unfortunately they are a super pricey switch and could prove to a massive shortage issue.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> For the brown switch, we had a logistical delay. I am showing them hitting 3/25 or earlier. Pushing hard.....
> As for regional selection, we do it based upon selling trends in each region. You have to remember, despite its standard tenkeyless build, we are marketing this towards the gaming sector.
> In EU, the market is very accustomed to cherry blacks due to it being the most common switch used in gaming keyboards in the EU region.
> For US, we found blue/brown to be the best fit while offering other switch types thru our own store.
> When you have one product carrying the same outlook, with only varying switch types, it becomes very confusing to vendors/retailers/etailers to have so many SKU's for essentially the same product in their eyes.
> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of double tap issue found in the blue switch.
> Hang in there.... our ultimate goal is to be able to support all of these boards with all switch types, but this is a process that does not happen overnight.


Gotta say this is a nice board with blue's but cant wait for the browns. This was my first mechanical board which is funny why i waited so long but the price point nailed me and I had to get it, plus the 10keyless is an awesome setup too.

What are these higher end models? Did I miss something from earlier or ces 2012?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> For the brown switch, we had a logistical delay. I am showing them hitting 3/25 or earlier. Pushing hard.....
> As for regional selection, we do it based upon selling trends in each region. You have to remember, despite its standard tenkeyless build, we are marketing this towards the gaming sector.
> In EU, the market is very accustomed to cherry blacks due to it being the most common switch used in gaming keyboards in the EU region.
> For US, we found blue/brown to be the best fit while offering other switch types thru our own store.
> When you have one product carrying the same outlook, with only varying switch types, it becomes very confusing to vendors/retailers/etailers to have so many SKU's for essentially the same product in their eyes.
> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of double tap issue found in the blue switch.
> Hang in there.... our ultimate goal is to be able to support all of these boards with all switch types, but this is a process that does not happen overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say this is a nice board with blue's but cant wait for the browns. This was my first mechanical board which is funny why i waited so long but the price point nailed me and I had to get it, plus the 10keyless is an awesome setup too.
> 
> What are these higher end models? Did I miss something from earlier or ces 2012?
Click to expand...

I would say don't hold your breath. Not to be a hater but imo they are kind of a flop. Well what I saw which was the Pro. They are full layout which is fine. But the real reason everyone loves the QF is that the oem is Costar. So the build quality is very good. The pro seems to be from a different oem and from a thread I saw at GH. The quality is inferior to the current ones. Hopefully I am proved wrong though.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would say don't hold your breath. Not to be a hater but imo they are kind of a flop. Well what I saw which was the Pro. They are full layout which is fine. But the real reason everyone loves the QF is that the oem is Costar. So the build quality is very good. The pro seems to be from a different oem and from a thread I saw at GH. The quality is inferior to the current ones. Hopefully I am proved wrong though.


SO costar makes the QF? I also heard it was filco, I dont think costar makes theirs though right? I think someone said filco since the packaging is darn near the same as the Filco Ninja Majestouch-2. Onlt thins is that of the boards on costars page they dont match the CF, but I do believe you since your pretty hardcore with the mech boards.

+rep


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would say don't hold your breath. Not to be a hater but imo they are kind of a flop. Well what I saw which was the Pro. They are full layout which is fine. But the real reason everyone loves the QF is that the oem is Costar. So the build quality is very good. The pro seems to be from a different oem and from a thread I saw at GH. The quality is inferior to the current ones. Hopefully I am proved wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> SO costar makes the QF? I also heard it was filco, I dont think costar makes theirs though right? I think someone said filco since the packaging is darn near the same as the Filco Ninja Majestouch-2. Onlt thins is that of the boards on costars page they dont match the CF, but I do believe you since your pretty hardcore with the mech boards.
> 
> +rep
Click to expand...

TO tell you the truth I don't know exactly how the manufacturing goes. But the filco and QF are pretty much identical. QF has a different pcb because of the detachable cable. But they are pretty much the same.

And I am a mech keyboard noob. I just fell in love


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> TO tell you the truth I don't know exactly how the manufacturing goes. But the filco and QF are pretty much identical. QF has a different pcb because of the detachable cable. But they are pretty much the same.
> And I am a mech keyboard noob. I just fell in love


lol cool, but i think i have some catching up to do


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> As for regional selection, we do it based upon selling trends in each region. You have to remember, despite its standard tenkeyless build, we are marketing this towards the gaming sector.
> In EU, the market is very accustomed to cherry blacks due to it being the most common switch used in gaming keyboards in the EU region.
> For US, we found blue/brown to be the best fit while offering other switch types thru our own store.
> When you have one product carrying the same outlook, with only varying switch types, it becomes very confusing to vendors/retailers/etailers to have so many SKU's for essentially the same product in their eyes.
> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of double tap issue found in the blue switch.
> Hang in there.... our ultimate goal is to be able to support all of these boards with all switch types, but this is a process that does not happen overnight.


So, I understand you will release first the MX Black here in Europe...and, afterwards, you will start introducing other models, right? Then, I'll have to find somebody to proxy me a keyboard from the US or buy one directly from pchome









And yes, I agree with browns being the most "neutral" keyboard...I have a keyboard with them and they are "all-terrain"









PS: any estimates about MX Reds or MX Brown for Europe? Sure, I know you don't like to throw dates around as if they were coins (just the quarter will give us a ton of info...because its not the same Q2 than Q3







)...but on another forum many users are on the waiting game for this keyboards and I believe we need to start looking overseas to get it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> As for regional selection, we do it based upon selling trends in each region. You have to remember, despite its standard tenkeyless build, we are marketing this towards the gaming sector.
> In EU, the market is very accustomed to cherry blacks due to it being the most common switch used in gaming keyboards in the EU region.
> For US, we found blue/brown to be the best fit while offering other switch types thru our own store.
> When you have one product carrying the same outlook, with only varying switch types, it becomes very confusing to vendors/retailers/etailers to have so many SKU's for essentially the same product in their eyes.
> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of double tap issue found in the blue switch.
> Hang in there.... our ultimate goal is to be able to support all of these boards with all switch types, but this is a process that does not happen overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I understand you will release first the MX Black here in Europe...and, afterwards, you will start introducing other models, right? Then, I'll have to find somebody to proxy me a keyboard from the US or buy one directly from pchome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I agree with browns being the most "neutral" keyboard...I have a keyboard with them and they are "all-terrain"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: any estimates about MX Reds or MX Brown for Europe? Sure, I know you don't like to throw dates around as if they were coins (just the quarter will give us a ton of info...because its not the same Q2 than Q3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...but on another forum many users are on the waiting game for this keyboards and I believe we need to start looking overseas to get it.
Click to expand...

Just import it.


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Haha, I am with you on that. I LOVE the greens.... unfortunately they are a super pricey switch and could prove to a massive shortage issue.


yeah i bet. i ordered almost 200 of them to stock up and switch as many keyboards (well really, just two lol) to greens. closest thing to buckling spring without the fatigue!


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> For the brown switch, we had a logistical delay. I am showing them hitting 3/25 or earlier. Pushing hard.....
> As for regional selection, we do it based upon selling trends in each region. You have to remember, despite its standard tenkeyless build, we are marketing this towards the gaming sector.
> In EU, the market is very accustomed to cherry blacks due to it being the most common switch used in gaming keyboards in the EU region.
> For US, we found blue/brown to be the best fit while offering other switch types thru our own store.
> When you have one product carrying the same outlook, with only varying switch types, it becomes very confusing to vendors/retailers/etailers to have so many SKU's for essentially the same product in their eyes.
> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of double tap issue found in the blue switch.
> Hang in there.... our ultimate goal is to be able to support all of these boards with all switch types, but this is a process that does not happen overnight.


The brown switch is not more expensive. Just FYI. Unless Cooler Master got screwed by their provider.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> The brown switch is not more expensive. Just FYI. Unless Cooler Master got screwed by their provider.


Incorrect statement.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> So, I understand you will release first the MX Black here in Europe...and, afterwards, you will start introducing other models, right? Then, I'll have to find somebody to proxy me a keyboard from the US or buy one directly from pchome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I agree with browns being the most "neutral" keyboard...I have a keyboard with them and they are "all-terrain"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: any estimates about MX Reds or MX Brown for Europe? Sure, I know you don't like to throw dates around as if they were coins (just the quarter will give us a ton of info...because its not the same Q2 than Q3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...but on another forum many users are on the waiting game for this keyboards and I believe we need to start looking overseas to get it.


I only handle US forecasting. I will talk to our European branch and see what their plans are for this specific model.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> So, I understand you will release first the MX Black here in Europe...and, afterwards, you will start introducing other models, right? Then, I'll have to find somebody to proxy me a keyboard from the US or buy one directly from pchome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I agree with browns being the most "neutral" keyboard...I have a keyboard with them and they are "all-terrain"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: any estimates about MX Reds or MX Brown for Europe? Sure, I know you don't like to throw dates around as if they were coins (just the quarter will give us a ton of info...because its not the same Q2 than Q3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...but on another forum many users are on the waiting game for this keyboards and I believe we need to start looking overseas to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> I only handle US forecasting. I will talk to our European branch and see what their plans are for this specific model.
Click to expand...

So did you guys decide on blues because the only other major gaming mech (black widow) used blues? Just seems like an odd choice for a gaming keyboard.


----------



## spanyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> For the brown switch, we had a logistical delay. I am showing them hitting 3/25 or earlier. Pushing hard.....


I've a quick question. I received an email support response from CM Storm on Feb 10th saying that the MX Browns will be available at http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/ in the first week of March. Regarding what you said here, is 3/25 the date only for retail/etail availability or also on the CM store itself? Thanks!


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scriz*
> 
> The brown switch is not more expensive. Just FYI. Unless Cooler Master got screwed by their provider.


I don't want to sound rude but...do you know that price and quantity go hand by hand? It ain't the same to go for a few thousand switches...than ordering in the 6 figures in order to have a decent stock so you can keep up with production. Business decisions aren't always based upon prices...but upon availability, for example, and it happens in every single sector.

So, I wouldn't doubt what a rep from a company says because, duh, he works there








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So did you guys decide on blues because the only other major gaming mech (black widow) used blues? Just seems like an odd choice for a gaming keyboard.


Business decisions are somewhat "political". You see, business-man go out, watch the market, and check what is in there, and what can its company do to compete. They may know nothing about keyboards, switches or the like...but they are the responsible for the decisions they make, and only care about selling. So, of course they will start with switches that already exist because, for starters, tenkeyless models are new in the market they are being introduced as nobody else has done it before. And lets not talk about the price...WE know that its price/quality is off the charts but, do you think the average Joe will realize that a $80 Quickfire brings a ton more value than your average mech keyboard? No, they won't. They look at its (stupid) specs such as anti-ghosting, 1000hz and they will even complain 'cause "it doesn't have leds". This is reality, mate, and we are a minority inside a minority.

Why did I say political? Well, lets have a look at DRM: its funny but publicly-held companies use a ton more DRM than those who are privately-owned. Why? Its easy, companies are directed from business professionals who may have no clue about its business at all. So, if your shareholders were to ask what is the company doing against piracy...what would you answer? "Well, sir, we know that DRM is a PITA for all our clients so we decided not to enforce". The room would brawl and whoever made such statement would be fired. Yes, it makes no sense but, remember, owners of publicly held companies have no knowledge of the company (as they are in for the profits), which is something that doesn't happen in companies such as Valve...where the company is owned by its own employees and, thus, can make better decisions (from our pov...).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> I only handle US forecasting. I will talk to our European branch and see what their plans are for this specific model.


That would be much appreciated, CMCarter.



































Its nice to have reps around here so have first-hand info


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> I don't want to sound rude but...do you know that price and quantity go hand by hand? It ain't the same to go for a few thousand switches...than ordering in the 6 figures in order to have a decent stock so you can keep up with production. Business decisions aren't always based upon prices...but upon availability, for example, and it happens in every single sector.
> So, I wouldn't doubt what a rep from a company says because, duh, he works there


I work at an Air Force Base, would you believe me if I said that there were aliens there?


----------



## bavman

Did someone say quick fire rapid with browns?

http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1924309/width/600/height/338







[/URL]


----------



## Ezekiel33

Hey guys!!

I'm really looking foward the quickfire keyboard but I'm kinda lost..

The mx cherry blue is currently available and on sale on ncix.ca ( l ive in canada) but ive heard that the brown switch is coming soon... should I wait for it? Whats the best for rts/fps in general? Blue or Brown?

any other model cooler master might come with soon??

thanks!!


----------



## waar

There is no "best". You can game on any switch. It all comes down to what you feel comfortable to type on. If you like light or heavy switches. It you like tactile bump or linear switches.


----------



## Ezekiel33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> There is no "best". You can game on any switch. It all comes down to what you feel comfortable to type on. If you like light or heavy switches. It you like tactile bump or linear switches.


haaa i see thanks for the info!! Where can I buy the brown switch just by curiosity?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezekiel33*
> 
> haaa i see thanks for the info!! Where can I buy the brown switch just by curiosity?


pchome.


----------



## scriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> pchome.


^--this


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*
> 
> pchome.


is that the site with NO english? Is there a tab to switch it to english?

edit:
used google translate, still no luck finding the brown switch


----------



## spanyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> is that the site with NO english? Is there a tab to switch it to english?
> edit:
> used google translate, still no luck finding the brown switch


It's called "Tea Axis" on PCHome.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> is that the site with NO english? Is there a tab to switch it to english?
> edit:
> used google translate, still no luck finding the brown switch


http://global.pchome.com.tw/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DCAH28-A58432699&SR_NO=DCAH23&ROWNO=2&tm=u


----------



## scriz

Or you can download the google translate addon for firefox or chrome.


----------



## lightsout

Chrome does it automagically. I was looking at the brown switch version the other day(bought the cherry red there) but $100 shipped is just too much when you know what this board is going to go for.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavman*
> 
> Did someone say quick fire rapid with browns?
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/1924309/width/600/height/338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


But...this version shows the black case...? And I thought that black case come only with MX Red?


----------



## lightsout

He modded it himself.


----------



## FlipBack

Just placed an order through the cm store. The only confirmation I have thus far is from paypal, but the shipping address in that email is not the email I wanted it sent to. So far no confirmation from the cm store, and the order does not show up on my acct. What do you guys think, will it be shipped to the shipping address I entered on the cm store site or the one associated with my paypal account?


----------



## 66racer

is it easy to replace switches? Im not planning on swapping em but in case I ever get a failure outside of warranty


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> is it easy to replace switches? Im not planning on swapping em but in case I ever get a failure outside of warranty


For a board like the CM storm (and all other boards with plate mounted switches) they need to be de-soldered . So if you can solder then yes.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> For a board like the CM storm (and all other boards with plate mounted switches) they need to be de-soldered . So if you can solder then yes.


Yeah Im pretty solid with soldering, man switching out a whole board took detication though lol.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> For a board like the CM storm (and all other boards with plate mounted switches) they need to be de-soldered . So if you can solder then yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Im pretty solid with soldering, man switching out a whole board took detication though lol.
Click to expand...

I scored some clear stems. Going to mod my Poker to ergo clears. Pretty stoked. Its easy with the poker too no soldering needed just pop open the switch.


----------



## waar

Ergo and browns felt no different to me


----------



## bavman

Desoldering + swapping stems + resoldering took about 2.5 hours.
It will void your warranty though because you'll have to break that sticker that says "dont remove".
I got my board from pchome a while ago anyways so i doubt i would have had a warranty anyways


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Ergo and browns felt no different to me


Yah? Clears have a pretty big bump. Anyways I got springs too so the plan is if I don't like the Ergos I'm just going to make them clears.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah? Clears have a pretty big bump. Anyways I got springs too so the plan is if I don't like the Ergos I'm just going to make them clears.


cool man let us know how it turns out


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah? Clears have a pretty big bump. Anyways I got springs too so the plan is if I don't like the Ergos I'm just going to make them clears.
> 
> 
> 
> cool man let us know how it turns out
Click to expand...

Will do. I'm hoping they show up sometime this week. Haven't received a shipped pm yet.


----------



## Nayoka

anybody know where I can buy the Red switch version of this keyboard but not from pchome. Somewhere in the USA.


----------



## balancebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nayoka*
> 
> anybody know where I can buy the Red switch version of this keyboard but not from pchome. Somewhere in the USA.


http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-red-switch/

but they're out of stock atm


----------



## Dreadful05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> For the brown switch, we had a logistical delay. I am showing them hitting 3/25 or earlier. Pushing hard.....
> As for regional selection, we do it based upon selling trends in each region. You have to remember, despite its standard tenkeyless build, we are marketing this towards the gaming sector.
> In EU, the market is very accustomed to cherry blacks due to it being the most common switch used in gaming keyboards in the EU region.
> For US, we found blue/brown to be the best fit while offering other switch types thru our own store.
> When you have one product carrying the same outlook, with only varying switch types, it becomes very confusing to vendors/retailers/etailers to have so many SKU's for essentially the same product in their eyes.
> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of double tap issue found in the blue switch.
> Hang in there.... our ultimate goal is to be able to support all of these boards with all switch types, but this is a process that does not happen overnight.


Are the browns still on track to arrive by the 25th ?


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-red-switch/
> but they're out of stock atm


In stock.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Hi guys ,

Cant get my hands on one here in the UK ever ,So after reading that some of you guys Order from PCHOME i went and ordered there all so ,But was wondering to them that have order and got there's,
Did you get any emails or any thing saying your order was shipped ? or any email saying that your order was taken ?

Just wondering because was a bit worried about buying from there to be honest ..

Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Yah I was pretty nervous about it too but it came and everything was fine. Don't remember getting any emails.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah I was pretty nervous about it too but it came and everything was fine. Don't remember getting any emails.


HI that kinder made me feel better but will feel better when i have it in my hands ,

How long after ordering did it take for you to get that ?


----------



## lightsout

They are very fast. I'm in the US. I ordered Saturday night and it was there Wednesday.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Wow that is fast cant wait to get it ,thanks for your reply's .


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Sorry to make another post after making one but i could not find edit ..

Just went back to PCHOME site and found away to turn the site to English from there site ,Then i went to my account to see what was going on and its like i never made any order there's no order history there nothing ..Now i starting to get worried ..But there money as been taken from my bank account ..

PCHOME ENGLISH

http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipTagsUk*
> 
> Sorry to make another post after making one but i could not find edit ..
> 
> Just went back to PCHOME site and found away to turn the site to English from there site ,Then i went to my account to see what was going on and its like i never made any order there's no order history there nothing ..Now i starting to get worried ..But there money as been taken from my bank account ..
> 
> PCHOME ENGLISH
> 
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/


It may be a different site, the english version. Don't freak out man give it a few days. Theres a way to look at your orders on the non english version. Did you read the guide at geekhack? Its in the shopping wiki I think.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

No must of missed that :-(


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipTagsUk*
> 
> No must of missed that :-(


http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?12854-PChome-%28Taiwan%29-20-Worldwide-Shipping-Promo


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Thanks ill check that out now







Happy days ..


----------



## ZipTagsUk

From what i reading on there site looks like its posted ,Is there postal service called ipost ?

Is that what was on your package when you got yours .


----------



## lightsout

Yah I think thats what it said. I would just go outside and forget about it. Before you know it it will show up. Don't expect it to be like newegg or something.


----------



## NguyenAdam

No!!! Browns are sold out.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Yes thanks just wanted to sure that's all Thanks again for your reply's ..


----------



## Dreadful05

In case anyone else was wondering I though I would post an update about the cm storm with mx brown. I just talked to a support rep and was told that they got pushed back 2 weeks and should be in by mid April and would be priced around the same price as reds.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreadful05*
> 
> In case anyone else was wondering I though I would post an update about the cm storm with mx brown. I just talked to a support rep and was told that they got pushed back 2 weeks and should be in by mid April and would be priced around the same price as reds.


The same as reds? I thought only the red version carried the price premium. Thats pretty weak. Oh well I'm not needing one anyways.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Hi again five's later and its still not here yet ,But looks like its at UK Customs inspection .Got there on 26th so hopping its not to long now before i get it .

Item Number：xxxxxxxxxxxxx

【Domestic information】
Status Date Time Name of post office
Acceptance Mar/23/2012 13:56
Dispatch from originating country's exchange office Mar/23/2012 19:16 TAIPEI TAIWAN
Office of destination COVENTRY UNITED KINGDOM
Despatch No. xxx
Flight No. xxxxx
Flight date 2012/03/24

【Foreign information】
Status Date Time Name of post office
Arrival at incoming office Mar/26/2012 08:12 COVENTRY UNITED KINGDOM
Customs inspection Mar/26/2012 08:19 COVENTRY UNITED KINGDOM
Departure from incoming office
Dutiable or non-dutiable
Arrival at delivery office
Attempted delivery(1st)
Reason for non-delivery
Attempted delivery(2nd)
Reason for non-delivery
Delivery
Signature


----------



## TopazPie

Has anyone noticed that the link in the opening post reads "moo2" when you click on it?


----------



## Skollar

Hi!

I created an account just to confirm that I am also very eagerly awaiting the release of this keyboard with brown switches. I've never owned a mechanical keyboard before, but I've used a few with blue switches and though they're very comfortable I would keep my entire family awake with the noise. Is there some way to ensure that I am notified when these become available outside of PCHome?

Call me xenophobic, but I tend to prefer not to order things in languages that I can't read. :x


----------



## CMCarter

Finally guys we have confirmation. I am showing 4/1 for delivery of container with brown switches. It should go live on CM Store sometime next week. I will try and push them to get it live before I leave for PAX on Wed.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Finally guys we have confirmation. I am showing 4/1 for delivery of container with brown switches. It should go live on CM Store sometime next week. I will try and push them to get it live before I leave for PAX on Wed.


Will it be available else where like the blues are?


----------



## Skollar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Finally guys we have confirmation. I am showing 4/1 for delivery of container with brown switches. It should go live on CM Store sometime next week. I will try and push them to get it live before I leave for PAX on Wed.


Will you be shipping any to Canadian stores?

I don't mind waiting a while longer if I can save $20-30 on shipping.


----------



## DeadSkull

Just received my Quickfire with cherry red switches. When is it going to be possible to pick up CM Storm Quickfire with mx cherry browns?


----------



## Dreadful05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Finally guys we have confirmation. I am showing 4/1 for delivery of container with brown switches. It should go live on CM Store sometime next week. I will try and push them to get it live before I leave for PAX on Wed.


This makes me a very happy person


----------



## stryker7314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreadful05*
> 
> This makes me a very happy person


That's great, but will you have cool Chinese characters?? eh.. eh..? j/k

BTW I ordered my cmstorm cherry browns from pchome and it arrived to California in about a week.


----------



## Dreadful05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> That's great, but will you have cool Chinese characters?? eh.. eh..? j/k
> BTW I ordered my cmstorm cherry browns from pchome and it arrived to California in about a week.


I started to order from Pchome, but I have had bad luck lately with online orders so figured I should wait in case I need to return it. For example the monitor I recently ordered arrived in a soaking wet box a quarter of the box was ripped off the the rest was held together by tape, but surprisingly the monitor was dry and worked fine.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> That's great, but will you have cool Chinese characters?? eh.. eh..? j/k
> BTW I ordered my cmstorm cherry browns from pchome and it arrived to California in about a week.


Hi

From the day of ordering to the day of getting how many days would you say it took to get you ? .

I ordered my one on the Mar 22 and its now Mar 29 and still not here Yet , Arrived @ UK Customs On the Mar 26 and its still there from what i see on the tracking site .


----------



## lightsout

If its at custom then that has nothing to do with pchome anymore. Sometimes stuff lags in customs. I saw a guys keyboard sat for a week. The times I have imported from China it has been there a day or two and then done. But that really varies case to case.


----------



## Vikhr

Looks like they also have Black switch Rapids available for anyone that's interested.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Looks like they also have Black switch Rapids available for anyone that's interested.


Who does? PChome?


----------



## Skollar

The CM store website has them. Under the default Quick Fire Rapid (not Red edition) there's a dropdown menu that allows you to select blue or black switches.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skollar*
> 
> The CM store website has them. Under the default Quick Fire Rapid (not Red edition) there's a dropdown menu that allows you to select blue or black switches.


Oh cool. That sure happened quietly.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Will it be available else where like the blues are?


This, the selection of cherry brown keyboards (or lack of) up here in Canada is annoying, i'm sure the quickfire would win the majority of that market segment easily...









+it would probably be my pride and joy amongst my small collection of CM stuff (5+ cases, some heatsink, PSUs, quickfire with blues, fans etc.







)


----------



## sn0man

*CMCarter*:

Any info on a date for the CM Storm Trigger?


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sn0man*
> 
> *CMCarter*:
> Any info on a date for the CM Storm Trigger?


Launches early May


----------



## Skollar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Launches early May


So, no word on browns in canada?


----------



## james_ant

Having browns available in Canada would be a nice option, guess I'll have to settle with the blue version.


----------



## waar

you settle on browns, you upgrade to blues!


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skollar*
> 
> So, no word on browns in canada?


We are eventually bring it into CA, but you will most likely see the red boards go into the CA channels first.

You may also see several of the other switches become available in smaller retailers as we have launched a multi switch campaign with ASI distribution.


----------



## AMC

I just saw that the Coolermaster Quick Fire Pro will be available soon through some retailers in Canada with Brown switches and red backlit







. When are those going to be in stock?


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I just saw that the Coolermaster Quick Fire Pro will be available soon through some retailers in Canada with Brown switches and red backlit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When are those going to be in stock?


They should be arriving as early as next week.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> They should be arriving as early as next week.


SWEET. Thanks. Finally I may be getting a new keyboard. I can't seem to find any pictures on this. If this is a mini or full keyboard. If you can't release that information or pictures, then I will just wait. Thanks!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> They should be arriving as early as next week.


awesome, thanks for letting us know.

AMC, I think it's full saw it here http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?27185-CM-QuickFire-Pro and a few other places. Still, it's on back order for $87 on NCIX/$79 but unavailble yet on directcanada (free ship) and if that really will be the price at launch I think for a mech with browns and backlit it's not bad (Although i'm not sure if it's fully backlit or just partially) I think i'll get one.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> awesome, thanks for letting us know.
> AMC, I think it's full saw it here http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?27185-CM-QuickFire-Pro and a few other places. Still, it's on back order for $87 on NCIX/$79 but unavailble yet on directcanada (free ship) and if that really will be the price at launch I think for a mech with browns and backlit it's not bad (Although i'm not sure if it's fully backlit or just partially).


That is exactly my thinking. Direct Canada says it online and with free shipping that is great. But I was watching the CES video review and it says only partial backlit.......WTH?. I think I may wait for the trigger to be available since it is suppose to be browns switches as well (finally) and fully backlit.


----------



## pnoozi

I ordered the Red version from the CM Store. GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME! How long to ship to New York?


----------



## sn0man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Launches early May


Thanks for the info on the Trigger. Are you allowed to talk pricing for the US?

And what about US pricing on the Rapid Pro?


----------



## Saberfang

I don't know about US but the rumored price in Europe is 125€ for the trigger. I would gladly go for that if it didn't use cherry black switches


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Starting to wish that i never ordered this Keyboard from PCHOME now ..I still don't have it yet


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipTagsUk*
> 
> Starting to wish that i never ordered this Keyboard from PCHOME now ..I still don't have it yet


Blame customs.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Yeah nothing changed on the tracking no updates nothing . So I'm left wondering whats going on when will i get .. I'm in the dark .


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I ordered a quickfire with blacks on Saturday, my first TKL board, got the automated confirmation email from PChome on Sunday, so Im hoping it gets to me this week, I hear they ship fast and NZ customs dont really tax for things like KB's. Also grabbed some PBT white keycaps from Qtan, will see what gets to me first.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> I ordered a quickfire with blacks on Saturday, my first TKL board, got the automated confirmation email from PChome on Sunday, so Im hoping it gets to me this week, I hear they ship fast and NZ customs dont really tax for things like KB's. Also grabbed some PBT white keycaps from Qtan, will see what gets to me first.


My vote goes to the KB for sure. Qtan's shipping takes a while.


----------



## JMattes

I just read the 45 pages of posts lol..I am very interested in this board for its quality build and of course price!

I still havent figured out if I want Reds or Browns tho.. I plan on using it for gaming and light typing (like what I am doing now with this OCN post). I would like a quiet board and will most likely end up doing the o-ring mod to dampen the noise.. Any recommendation on Red vs Brown? Never had a mech board so I dont know much about them. I did read the guide and left feeling mroe confused.

Since browns dont come out till tomorrow or later this week I guess I got acouple days to figure it out..

Thanks guys.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I just read the 45 pages of posts lol..I am very interested in this board for its quality build and of course price!
> I still havent figured out if I want Reds or Browns tho.. I plan on using it for gaming and light typing (like what I am doing now with this OCN post). I would like a quiet board and will most likely end up doing the o-ring mod to dampen the noise.. Any recommendation on Red vs Brown? Never had a mech board so I dont know much about them. I did read the guide and left feeling mroe confused.
> Since browns dont come out till tomorrow or later this week I guess I got acouple days to figure it out..
> Thanks guys.


I know what you mean, I think the best thing is to try to find them in retail stores on other keyboards. The corsair line has reds, to me it feels really smooth and no audible noise except for the key bottoming out, but the o-rings will help with that.

Here is a video that might help with sound n stuff. Has blue, brown, black, with and without o-rings, no red but they arent loud to me at least when I played with them at my local frys on a k60


----------



## csm725

Reds are freaking quiet.


----------



## pnoozi

I ordered the QuickFire Rapid (red) on Friday from the CM Store. This wait is killing me.


----------



## UnexplodedCow

I have one now...ordered from Amazon, and currently typing on it. The keys feel a bit different compared to a 1st gen Rosewill RK9000 (blues). I was getting some double-keys on the Rosewill, and needed/wanted a tenkeyless anyway, especially one without a num lock (OCN tenkeyless Ducky boards have num lock..I already have a num pad). This thing is much quieter than the RK, almost subdued. It's about as loud as the gf's OCN Ducky with browns. It may need to break in more, as this is really the first bit of typing I've done with it. Keys feel stiffer/heavier than the Rosewill ever did, but don't bottom out as easily. overall I can't complain. 2 day prime shipping, for $76 US. I will likely reply back once it's more broken in (probably 3-6 months depending). Let's hope these don't suffer what the early Rosewills did, although it won't cost much for me to repair mine (out of warranty now).

In the end, this one has been quite solid, and I hope it lasts.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Just wondering to them that ordered there KB from PC HOME did you have to pay any import tax ? just checked the status of my order and its showing that they tried to delivery it but they never i was here all day ,But say Reason for non-delivery "Payment of charges" whats that all about ,Is that some kind of import tax ..

I don't know why that would show as tried to be delivery when i am here odd .I cant even find out which post office is dealing with the delivery or i could give them a call see whats going on .

I feel sad now as i have no clue whats going on and feel like the KB is going to end up in limbo ,And maybe get sent back by the post office to PC HOME .
Just wish i went for another other KB now oh well .

Just on to the post office that's sending it to me and i got to pay another £28.94 on top of what i all ready payed .

Totaling for me in UK £109.00 GBP = $174.129 USD that way to much .


----------



## JMattes

I bit the bullet and ordered my first mech board from CM. I ended up with the reds!

I was looking into the o-ring mod and know WASD sells them, but there $13 for 50a and $17 for 40a and then shipping.

Would these work just as well from Amazon?
http://www.amazon.com/008-Buna-N-O-Ring-Durometer-Round/dp/B0051XWXCE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333472594&sr=8-1

I dont know much about o-rings, but believe someone posted a similar if not the same product from Amazon.. How does these 2 compare?

What would decrease the noise from bottoming out? a high or low A?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I bit the bullet and ordered my first mech board from CM. I ended up with the reds!
> I was looking into the o-ring mod and know WASD sells them, but there $13 for 50a and $17 for 40a and then shipping.
> Would these work just as well from Amazon?
> http://www.amazon.com/008-Buna-N-O-Ring-Durometer-Round/dp/B0051XWXCE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333472594&sr=8-1
> I dont know much about o-rings, but believe someone posted a similar if not the same product from Amazon.. How does these 2 compare?
> What would decrease the noise from bottoming out? a high or low A?


Thats it. The 40s are softer. I use the 50s which I purchased locally for about $9 or so. Like you said they would help silence the bottoming out noise. 50a feels good. Slight difference in feel over not having them but I like it. You will still have the feel of a mechanical switch so don't worry about it feeling like rubber domes. The softer ones might be nice but for me to go from 50 to 40 probably wouldn't be a noticeable change I imagine. Its one of those things that you need to just pick one and see how you like it.


----------



## Sainesk

Yay, Pro is out in Canada, ordered one. Thanks CM for launching it here too.


----------



## AMC

I was about to order the pro but saw that only has LED's for the main gaming area. I'm waiting for the trigger which better be brown switches


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> I was about to order the pro but saw that only has LED's for the main gaming area. I'm waiting for the trigger which better be brown switches


I don't need the backlighting, but if this was fully backlit for the price, it'd probably sell faster than candy that gives you superpowers*

I think the trigger will come with brown switches, the onboard memory it'll have sounds awesome...

*very minor exaggeration


----------



## ttoadd.nz

I received my QF this morning with MX Blacks, 3 days shipped from Taiwan to NZ from PC Home!

Its an awesome board I must say, but I have a problem with the backspace key though, it is squeeky.

Is there any way to fix this? Maybe use some grease on the stabilzer? Which stuff is recommended? Thanks in advance!


----------



## PharaohFish

Raaaa, when are the brown's being release?
Only board i've ever been able to try is the razer Blackwidow and really did not like that


----------



## ttoadd.nz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PharaohFish*
> 
> Raaaa, when are the brown's being release?
> Only board i've ever been able to try is the razer Blackwidow and really did not like that


Grab it from PCHome, $10 USD shipping and arrives in 3 days. Fully recommend using them.

Also I am going to grab some white lithium grease to fix my squeeky keys.


----------



## PharaohFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttoadd.nz*
> 
> Grab it from PCHome, $10 USD shipping and arrives in 3 days. Fully recommend using them.
> Also I am going to grab some white lithium grease to fix my squeeky keys.


I can't find it on there (I have no doubt it is, I'm just having trouble navigating the site). But is there an estimated release for the U.S. at least?
Like newegg or hopefully Fry's. Heck even Best Buy, got $80 to use there.


----------



## Dreadful05

The last update from CmCarter said that they were expecting delivery of the mx brown boards on 4/1 and he was going to try to get them on the site before he goes to PAX on Wednesday (today). So I'm guess they should be on the CM store sometime this week.


----------



## PharaohFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreadful05*
> 
> The last update from CmCarter said that they were expecting delivery of the mx brown boards on 4/1 and he was going to try to get them on the site before he goes to PAX on Wednesday (today). So I'm guess they should be on the CM store sometime this week.


I'll just hang on then.
Thanks!


----------



## 66racer

Any rumors of a backlit 10-keyless quick fire? Now that would be awesome!!


----------



## DeadSkull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreadful05*
> 
> The last update from CmCarter said that they were expecting delivery of the mx brown boards on 4/1 and he was going to try to get them on the site before he goes to PAX on Wednesday (today). So I'm guess they should be on the CM store sometime this week.


CMStorm Quickfire Rapid with Brown MX Cherry switches or the new Quickfire Pro with brown?


----------



## Dreadful05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadSkull*
> 
> CMStorm Quickfire Rapid with Brown MX Cherry switches or the new Quickfire Pro with brown?


Quickfire Rapid


----------



## JMattes

Agreed ^^


----------



## pnoozi

Just got a QuickFire Rapid with Blue switches. I have the Red version on the way. I'll keep the one I like more! This will be my first mechanical keyboard.
Quote:


> 50 million keystrokes? damn guess that keyboard isn't asian proof.﻿


----------



## balancebox

I love my cmstorm quick fire blue switches, if your going to get pro why not just get trigger


----------



## Dreadful05

I'm starting to think their never going to get the mx brown boards on their site.


----------



## CMCarter

Sorry guys,

They weren't here before I left, and then I ran into very limited internet access + time at PAX. Just talked with the store, they should be going live any second now. Pretty limited QTY on this first batch so better order quick.


----------



## Glyphor

Got mine a couple of weeks ago(never owned one) and i must say I'm LOVING it!!!!!







CM Storm Quick Fire(RED)







FTW!!


----------



## Dreadful05

Browns are up. I talked to one of the CS guys Jeremy he was really helpful and got it setup. After shipping it came out to $95.58 I'm happy with that.
http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard/


----------



## pnoozi

I have sitting here both a Red version and a Blue version. I'm having a really hard time deciding which to keep and which to return. No, keeping both is not an option.









I love the tactility of the Blue version and I love the quietness of the Red version.

Decisions...


----------



## waar

blue, obviously! linear switches are boring =p


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> blue, obviously! linear switches are boring =p


I know, they're very boring and I love typing on the Blues. But the Blue switches are so ******* loud.


----------



## waar

not loud enough!


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> I know, they're very boring and I love typing on the Blues. But the Blue switches are so ******* loud.


or you could return both and get a brown version









I'd decide on whether you live alone or not. If you do, no one cares about the noise so it's up to you if it annoys you or not; if you don't, it can annoy some people - best to ask if it bothers them.
Besides, as fun as Blues are to type on i'd argue it's possible to learn to type faster with Reds because of the lack of the feedback bump, which means if you try, you won't push as far past the actuation point with the Reds making it easier to spam tap words with double letters next to each other like "the hi*pp*o sent a le*tt*er to his *ll*ama friend to help cure his sickne*ss* which was causing him to hi*ss* whenever taking a swi*ss* ch*ee*se from the fridge" <-- most random thing i've ever wrote on OCN...


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> or you could return both and get a brown version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd decide on whether you live alone or not. If you do, no one cares about the noise so it's up to you if it annoys you or not; if you don't, it can annoy some people - best to ask if it bothers them.
> Besides, as fun as Blues are to type on i'd argue it's possible to learn to type faster with Reds because of the lack of the feedback bump, which means if you try, you won't push as far past the actuation point with the Reds making it easier to spam tap words with double letters next to each other like "the hi*pp*o sent a le*tt*er to his *ll*ama friend to help cure his sickne*ss* which was causing him to hi*ss* whenever taking a swi*ss* ch*ee*se from the fridge" <-- most random thing i've ever wrote on OCN...


(blues) the hippo sent a altter to his llama friend to help cure hjis sickness which was causing him to hiss whenever taking a swiss cheese from teh fridge

(reds) the hippo sent a latter to his llama fridnt to help cure his sickness which was causing him to hiss whenever taking a swiss cheese from the fridge

meh.


----------



## Volkswagen

Ordered the Quick Fire with Red Switches this morning







My first mech keyboard


----------



## pnoozi

Needs more wrist rest


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Ordered the Quick Fire with Red Switches this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first mech keyboard


You'll love the quality thats for sure, Im on blues but this lineup gives great quality at an awesome price.


----------



## pnoozi

Don't know whether to return the Red or Blue version. AHHH the decision is killing me.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> Don't know whether to return the Red or Blue version. AHHH the decision is killing me.


BROWN!


----------



## Glyphor

Go RED!!!!!


----------



## detto87

pnoozi, I know how you feel. But don't let othes do the decision for you.

I had a black, brown, blue and red keyboard for over a week now here and could test all of them thoroughly and have finally found and settled on "my" switch.
Do the same, create a pro/con list regarding your use of the keyboard, like how much typing, how much gaming, what games, etc. You'll find your answer.


----------



## Volkswagen

I ordered Wednesday around 11 AM EST or so and my order still didn't ship-







for the CM USA STORE


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *detto87*
> 
> pnoozi, I know how you feel. But don't let othes do the decision for you.
> I had a black, brown, blue and red keyboard for over a week now here and could test all of them thoroughly and have finally found and settled on "my" switch.
> Do the same, create a pro/con list regarding your use of the keyboard, like how much typing, how much gaming, what games, etc. You'll find your answer.


I love both but I may keep the Red board because I ordered it from the CM Store. I got the Blue one from Microcenter which is easy to return.


----------



## mrsmiles

i have the blue switches on my quickfire rapid but was wondering if it would be worth returning it for the pro version with browns instead? when i first bought the quickfire rapid they didn't have the pro's in stock at the store. opinions?


----------



## Dreadful05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> I ordered Wednesday around 11 AM EST or so and my order still didn't ship-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the CM USA STORE


Same here only I ordered Tuesday as soon as they put the brown board up. They definitely they have the slowest shipping of any company I've used in a long time, but at least I got a good deal. I just really hope I get it before the next Guild Wars 2 beta weekend.

Edit Turns out their system just hadn't updated.


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i have the blue switches on my quickfire rapid but was wondering if it would be worth returning it for the pro version with browns instead? when i first bought the quickfire rapid they didn't have the pro's in stock at the store. opinions?


Quality of the pro is worse imo, unless the clicking of the Blues is driving you mad/you desperately want Brown switches and you can't find a rapid with them, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> Quality of the pro is a lot worse imo, unless the clicking of the Blues is driving you mad/you desperately want Brown switches and you can't find a rapid with them, I wouldn't do it.


the quickfire rapid was a bit of an impulse buy i havent really tried other switches besides the blue's which i actually really like for gaming and typing and to my surprise i dont bottom out as much i though i would, guess i'll stick with the blue switches the only thing i really miss going from the razer lycosa to the quickfire rapid is the numpad.

i'd be willing to buy a separate numpad if it used blue switches, anything good out there?


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> i'd be willing to buy a separate numpad if it used blue switches, anything good out there?


One of the not too expensive ones, but it has arrow keys and such.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Comfort-KB-32-Keys-KeyPad?item=170822867375&cmd=ViewItem&_trksid=p5197.m7&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7753435423495132744


----------



## Jophess

Any idea when the Quick Fire with Reds will be back in stock on the CM Store. I finally decided that I want to buy it and it goes out of stock... Also, I'd prefer not to buy from PCHome if it's not too far out.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jophess*
> 
> Any idea when the Quick Fire with Reds will be back in stock on the CM Store. I finally decided that I want to buy it and it goes out of stock... Also, I'd prefer not to buy from PCHome if it's not too far out.


From what people are posting about shipping times from the CM store you would probably get it faster from PChome.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> From what people are posting about shipping times from the CM store you would probably get it faster from PChome.


Actually I take back what I said- they actually shipped my order within 2 days as stated on their site but I just got the tracking number this morning and my status went from awaiting shipment to shipped


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> From what people are posting about shipping times from the CM store you would probably get it faster from PChome.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I take back what I said- they actually shipped my order within 2 days as stated on their site but I just got the tracking number this morning and my status went from awaiting shipment to shipped
Click to expand...

Ah well thats cool.


----------



## Dreadful05

Same here order shipped Friday ordered on Tuesday. Turns out their system just hadn't updated.


----------



## MiriV

Ordered today, awaiting shipment







First mechanical keyboard so I hope its worth it.


----------



## CaptainChaos

every time I lay my fingers on my Quick Fire Rapid (reds) I'm reminded what a great purchase it was.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*
> 
> every time I lay my fingers on my Quick Fire Rapid (reds) I'm reminded what a great purchase it was.


The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog?
Yes! The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog! YES!
YES!
YES!

OH YES


----------



## Rayyeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*
> 
> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog.
> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog?
> Yes! The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog! YES!
> YES!
> YES!
> OH YES


Holy crap this had me laughing way too hard.

I wish amazon would get the red edition in. I have prime shipping, so used to it that I hate to pay for shipping.


----------



## Dreadful05

Got my board today really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Volkswagen

Mine came as well- had a chance to unbox it and feel it before going to work. Feels much better and much more solid then my old/ex G15. I knew it was going to be small but it's tiny compared to the G15 which is hawt







It was love at first sight


----------



## SIDWULF

Got my Quick Fire Rapid Cherry Brown Switches.

And wow this board has incredible build quality, solid, heavy, and dosen't move anywhere. It also looks great! Cherry Brown switches, Costar stabilizers, tenkeyless, multimedia keys, braided cable, gold connectors (I guess, but nice touch) and it's a big brand name...all win in my book.


----------



## pnoozi

God this keyboard even smells amazing...


----------



## SIDWULF

I've been trying to test this keyboard out all day by posting, and yes i can confrim that this keyboard does indeed smell good.

It's all the glue, chemicals and cured plastic man, same goes with motherboards, they smell greeeat fresh out of the box. I always smell a new motherboard, it's become a ritual.


----------



## pococurante

Just ordered one of these with blue switches from Superbiiz. They've got a sale going on, 15% off with coupon code HOMERUN to bring the final price to $63.74 shipped. That's a hell of a deal if the quality is as good as I've heard. Can't wait to try it out.

Would have preferred browns, I almost went with the Quickfire Pro but was hesitant about spending $108 on it... then this deal popped up and it was too good to pass up. I hope the loud clicky blues don't end up bothering me, but I wear headphones and am alone in the room so hopefully it's no problem.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante*
> 
> Just ordered one of these with blue switches from Superbiiz. They've got a sale going on, 15% off with coupon code HOMERUN to bring the final price to $63.74 shipped. That's a hell of a deal if the quality is as good as I've heard. Can't wait to try it out.
> Would have preferred browns, I almost went with the Quickfire Pro but was hesitant about spending $108 on it... then this deal popped up and it was too good to pass up. I hope the loud clicky blues don't end up bothering me, but I wear headphones and am alone in the room so hopefully it's no problem.


There isn't Quick Fire Browns? I'm typing on one now, there should be an option for browns on on the CM Store in the drop down box. Check it out!

And i was considering the Quick fire pro but i did not like the idea that it was not tenkeyless and had led's only in the cluster area which i would worry would impact the consistency of typing.


----------



## luisfps

damn you americans


----------



## braveblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante*
> 
> Just ordered one of these with blue switches from Superbiiz. They've got a sale going on, 15% off with coupon code HOMERUN to bring the final price to $63.74 shipped. That's a hell of a deal if the quality is as good as I've heard. Can't wait to try it out.
> Would have preferred browns, I almost went with the Quickfire Pro but was hesitant about spending $108 on it... then this deal popped up and it was too good to pass up. I hope the loud clicky blues don't end up bothering me, but I wear headphones and am alone in the room so hopefully it's no problem.


Quickfire Pro is $78.xx with free shipping in canada. i just bought one. Can't wait!


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> There isn't Quick Fire Browns? I'm typing on one now, there should be an option for browns on on the CM Store in the drop down box. Check it out!
> And i was considering the Quick fire pro but i did not like the idea that it was not tenkeyless and had led's only in the cluster area which i would worry would impact the consistency of typing.


just to clarify he was saying Superbiiz doesn't have any browns, most place wont be selling any other switch besides the blue's unless you go directly to CM's website to order (from my experience)

----

just tried some blacks on a different keyboard and i dont like the feel of it and seeing as red's are similar i have a feeling i wont like them either, blue's feel the best for typing and gaming for me at least.

been just been over a week since i bought the Quickfire rapid in blues and im loving it every time i use it , worthwhile investment for the computer.


----------



## MiriV

Just got mine with brown switches. Coming from a Razer Tarantula, i find the switches perfect for my typing. Theyre a bit softer than what i expected, but after an hour typing and another hour playing BF3, I'm very happy with the purchase.

Except one small issue: The cable is too short. Unfortunate 10 dollars I have to spend on a longer mini USB cable.

Pics:


----------



## AMC

Is there a CM store Canada? I can't seem to find the quickfire pro with brown switches for me. And I can't read PCHome lol. Please advise where I can get the Quickfire pro with brown switches. Thanks


----------



## MiriV

Cooler Master USA should ship to canada iirc.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> Cooler Master USA should ship to canada iirc.


They use UPS, so I would be hit with brokerage fees. If it was USPS, then it would be fine. Anywhere else?

Thanks


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Is there a CM store Canada? I can't seem to find the quickfire pro with brown switches for me. And I can't read PCHome lol. Please advise where I can get the Quickfire pro with brown switches. Thanks


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129003

There you go!


----------



## hard worker

It's cheaper.

http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=70281&vpn=SGK-4010-GKCM1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/241783/COOLERMASTER/SGK_4010_GKCM1/


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129003
> There you go!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hard worker*
> 
> It's cheaper.
> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=70281&vpn=SGK-4010-GKCM1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER
> http://www.bestdirect.ca/products/241783/COOLERMASTER/SGK_4010_GKCM1/


Thanks but I am not a fan of the pro. The build quality on the rapid is much better. I just really need the rapid with brown keys







.


----------



## lightsout

I posted this in the other thread too. I think they will ship to canada. They are partners with tiger imports.

http://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=72


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMC*
> 
> Thanks but I am not a fan of the pro. The build quality on the rapid is much better. I just really need the rapid with brown keys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In your previous post you said you wanted the Quickfire pro cherry brown switches, but if you want the quick fire rapid cherry browns then i don't know, i bought them off the CMStore.


----------



## AMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> In your previous post you said you wanted the Quickfire pro cherry brown switches, but if you want the quick fire rapid cherry browns then i don't know, i bought them off the CMStore.


Sorry I meant the rapid. Thanks.


----------



## PharaohFish

Trying to get Browns but keep getting an error at checkout









It's cheaper for me to get the pro, but i've seen quite a few preferring the Rapids...oh well hope it's worth $101 if I can get it to order!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PharaohFish*
> 
> Trying to get Browns but keep getting an error at checkout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cheaper for me to get the pro, but i've seen quite a few preferring the Rapids...oh well hope it's worth $101 if I can get it to order!


Yes get the rapid its very close in quality to a Filco.


----------



## PharaohFish

...still can't checkout. I need a keyboard bad my W, S, and SHIFT keys fail constantly (sucks when flying in BF3). Too bad I didn't like the reds (Corsair) or blues (Razer) I tried out or I wouldve have gotten this a long time ago. Why do I always wait until it is most needed









Might have to actually use a phone for once to order something when I get home


----------



## mastertrixter

Got my rapid with mx blues last week! Loving it so far!


----------



## SIDWULF

One of the best purchases i've made this year, loving the brown switches.


----------



## PharaohFish

Finally...ordered


----------



## kody7839

Mine will be there tomorrow with some Blue's. Already ordered a new keyset and dampeners from WASD that should be here next week.

Can't wait. Will post pics when it's all in and ready to use.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> Mine will be there tomorrow with some Blue's. Already ordered a new keyset and dampeners from WASD that should be here next week.
> Can't wait. Will post pics when it's all in and ready to use.


Wow looks like you all in







whats wrong with your current keyboard?


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Wow looks like you all in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats wrong with your current keyboard?


Nothing really. I just wanted a tenkeyless setup and was getting a tired of the back light on the BWU. I also wanted something I could tear into and customize to make my own.


----------



## kody7839

She came in


















































































Keycaps from WASD should be here early next week along with a few other odds and ends I picked up at geekhack.org.

Can't wait.


----------



## carajean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> She came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keycaps from WASD should be here early next week along with a few other odds and ends I picked up at geekhack.org.
> Can't wait.


Hey where did you order your caps from? Im looking for new caps and O-Rings.


----------



## lightsout

Lets all quote 9 pics in a row!!


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carajean*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> She came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keycaps from WASD should be here early next week along with a few other odds and ends I picked up at geekhack.org.
> Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey where did you order your caps from? Im looking for new caps and O-Rings.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lets all quote 9 pics in a row!!


OK.

What font IS that?


----------



## carajean

Its a custom font really from what I have seen.


----------



## ripster

Probably. They seem to be using it all through the QuickFire line. Good job Coolermaster!

A bit "Hunger Games" for my taste but I'm not the target market.


Target.

Market.

Nice pics btw.


----------



## lightsout

ripster


----------



## secus

Anyone know of any sales or deals for the Cherry MX Red? The cheapest I found it for is Mechanical Keyboards for $84 with $9 shipping.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> OK.
> What font IS that?


I remember reading a comment from a CM rep last year that it's an adaption of the Razer Blackwidow font inspired by Tron and Battlestar Galactica. So it's custom.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *secus*
> 
> Anyone know of any sales or deals for the Cherry MX Red? The cheapest I found it for is Mechanical Keyboards for $84 with $9 shipping.


Yah thats probably the cheapest one you will find. But its also a very nice board I'm typing on it now. At least the cheapest that is also quality. Not a ton of boards sold with reds also. Don't expect to save more than maybe 10 bucks on a sweet deal. DO IT!


----------



## pococurante

Just got my Quickfire Rapid yesterday... it definitely takes some getting used to, going from a standard keyboard to a mechanical one. I'm not used to there being so little resistance on the keys.

I'm getting used to it though, already I can't go back to my other one without thinking "eww this feels so gummy and weird to type on", haha.

Hopefully these keyboards are really successful for Cooler Master, and it ends up resulting in the different keyboard options (different color switches, and Pro vs Rapid) becoming more widely available. I got the blue switches because it was the only one available... I don't mind the clicking but I might want to eventually get one with browns.

I ordered some o-rings as well, can't wait to see how much of a difference they make.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Cherry MX Blue switches are the best cherry switch for typing. The tactile bump can easily be felt, and the resistance is similar to your average keyboard.
> 
> *Although many people find them just fine for gaming, some don't like the fact that the release point is above the actuation point. This can cause some trouble with double-tapping*. This is usually the case with someone who has experienced other mechanical switches before hand.
> 
> As a note: this switch actually has a peak force of 60g, it is 50g at the point of actuation. This is due to the design of the Cherry switch itself.


SOURCE
Quote:


> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of *double tap issue found in the blue switch*.


SOURCE

I posted this in another thread but i'm not sure why people are still considering blues for gaming + typing. Browns _seem_ too be the best option but i can understand blues if your strictly just typing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry MX Blue switches are the best cherry switch for typing. The tactile bump can easily be felt, and the resistance is similar to your average keyboard.
> 
> *Although many people find them just fine for gaming, some don't like the fact that the release point is above the actuation point. This can cause some trouble with double-tapping*. This is usually the case with someone who has experienced other mechanical switches before hand.
> 
> As a note: this switch actually has a peak force of 60g, it is 50g at the point of actuation. This is due to the design of the Cherry switch itself.
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Our higher end models coming soon to the US will all be retail with the more expensive brown switch which we find to be the best gaming switch, tactile feedback, light actuation force, easier on the ear, and lack of *double tap issue found in the blue switch*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOURCE
> 
> I posted this in another thread but i'm not sure why people are still considering blues for gaming + typing. Browns _seem_ too be the best option but i can understand blues if your strictly just typing.
Click to expand...

People like the click. They can be used just fine for gaming.


----------



## ripster

I don't recommend always believing Manuf Reps OR the Mechanical Keyboard Guide here. A bit out of date.


----------



## detto87

The most .. or probably _only_ trouble with double-tapping as comfortable as the other keys was with the blues for me.
But then again double-tapping isn't everything important for gaming in general.
I kinda want that ability for my fps gaming needs.

That's why I'm having a hard time deciding between the reds and topres, but that's another story..


----------



## kody7839

Well the new keys from WASD the Hear, See, Say from absyrd:

Who doesn't like coming home to a box waiting:


























Time to get to work:

























I also picked up some dampeners to try and kill some of the bottoming out noise since I'm a heavy typist:


















All done:









































All in all I've very pleased. I have still have two more caps on their way, but I like the way the white looks against the gray rubber coating. I'm also in love with the way the dampeners make the keys feel, it's like a whole new experience.

You might notice the little holes on the F9, Caps Lock, and Scroll Lock...well I kinda of out thought myself on that one. The CM QFR comes with LEDs on those keys and I wanted to keep them visible with the new caps. So broke out my trusty drill and did a little customizing.










Well it turns out I should have tested it before I drilled because when the LEDs are on you can see it glowing through the key so it wasn't really needed. I happy that it came out clean looking, but I did laugh after I got it hooked back up and realized it was not needed.

Next step is to see about removing the logo in between the ESC and F1 to clean up some of the clutter. I was going to remove the one above the arrows keys was well...but it kinda grew on me. It close the mouse and it makes them look like a matching set.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> Well the new keys from WASD the Hear, See, Say from absyrd:
> Who doesn't like coming home to a box waiting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up some dampeners to try and kill some of the bottoming out noise since I'm a heavy typist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I've very pleased. I have still have two more caps on their way, but I like the way the white looks against the gray rubber coating. I'm also in love with the way the dampeners make the keys feel, it's like a whole new experience.
> You might notice the little holes on the F9, Caps Lock, and Scroll Lock...well I kinda of out thought myself on that one. The CM QFR comes with LEDs on those keys and I wanted to keep them visible with the new caps. So broke out my trusty drill and did a little customizing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it turns out I should have tested it before I drilled because when the LEDs are on you can see it glowing through the key so it wasn't really needed. I happy that it came out clean looking, but I did laugh after I got it hooked back up and realized it was not needed.
> Next step is to see about removing the logo in between the ESC and F1 to clean up some of the clutter. I was going to remove the one above the arrows keys was well...but it kinda grew on me. It close the mouse and it makes them look like a matching set.


Awsome! Will look good all white without the branding.


----------



## cgg123321

I'm thinking of picking up a Quick Fire Rapid with Blue switches. I've heard there are issues with double tapping during gaming. Is this just a "problem" with all clicky switches? And is it an actual physical problem or just a user problem?

Also, is there such thing as a black frame version with blue switches? I like the black version because of the red inside.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> Well the new keys from WASD the Hear, See, Say from absyrd:
> Who doesn't like coming home to a box waiting:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T
> 
> 
> ime to get to work:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked up some dampeners to try and kill some of the bottoming out noise since I'm a heavy typist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All
> 
> 
> done:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All
> 
> 
> in all I've very pleased. I have still have two more caps on their way, but I like the way the white looks against the gray rubber coating. I'm also in love with the way the dampeners make the keys feel, it's like a whole new experience.
> You might notice the little holes on the F9, Caps Lock, and Scroll Lock...well I kinda of out thought myself on that one. The CM QFR comes with LEDs on those keys and I wanted to keep them visible with the new caps. So broke out my trusty drill and did a little customizing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it turns out I should have tested it before I drilled because when the LEDs are on you can see it glowing through the key so it wasn't really needed. I happy that it came out clean looking, but I did laugh after I got it hooked back up and realized it was not needed.
> Next step is to see about removing the logo in between the ESC and F1 to clean up some of the clutter. I was going to remove the one above the arrows keys was well...but it kinda grew on me. It close the mouse and it makes them look like a matching set.


Looks great! +rep for sharing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a Quick Fire Rapid with Blue switches. I've heard there are issues with double tapping during gaming. Is this just a "problem" with all clicky switches? And is it an actual physical problem or just a user problem?
> Also, is there such thing as a black frame version with blue switches? I like the black version because of the red inside.


Im not a pro gamer or anything but I dont have a problem with the blues and bf3, as far as I know the black frame is only for the reds but I havent checked their site recently.


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up a Quick Fire Rapid with Blue switches. I've heard there are issues with double tapping during gaming. Is this just a "problem" with all clicky switches? And is it an actual physical problem or just a user problem?
> Also, is there such thing as a black frame version with blue switches? I like the black version because of the red inside.


Like 66 said, I've never had a problem, but I guess I could see someone having an issue if they don't life the key above the "click" point when they are trying to double click. I use the board to play all types of games and hadn't really noticed anything. Then again I came from a Black Widow Ultimate which also has Blues, so maybe I'm just used to it.

The black chassis only comes with the Red switches along with a red under plate. The rest come with a gray frame and black plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Looks great! +rep for sharing


Thanks.


----------



## cgg123321

Thanks for the info and reps to you both.

What confuses me is this:

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67069&vpn=SGK-4000-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

NCIX specifically states that it's "Black" with MX Blues. The comments also confirm that it uses blue switches. NCIX also carries the Gray frame with Blue switches.

But I watched the newegg video and the reviewer shows the manual which states that Black frame = only red (as kody7839 has mentioned).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Thanks for the info and reps to you both.
> What confuses me is this:
> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=67069&vpn=SGK-4000-GKCL1-US&manufacture=COOLERMASTER
> NCIX specifically states that it's "Black" with MX Blues. The comments also confirm that it uses blue switches. NCIX also carries the Gray frame with Blue switches.
> But I watched the newegg video and the reviewer shows the manual which states that Black frame = only red (as kody7839 has mentioned).


I bought mine from ncix usa (will call actually), but the pics are correct though. I remember that typo too, I personally wanted the grey chassis so I was happy when i opened it and saw the grey lol. I bought it on sale so I didnt really care the color to be honest. I know what you mean though, rosewill mechanical blues I THINK have that red, but its not a 10-keyless


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I bought mine from ncix usa (will call actually), but the pics are correct though. I remember that typo too, I personally wanted the grey chassis so I was happy when i opened it and saw the grey lol. I bought it on sale so I didnt really care the color to be honest. I know what you mean though, rosewill mechanical blues I THINK have that red, but its not a 10-keyless


So you bought the one that said "Black" and it was gray?


----------



## pococurante

Ugggh. For the first time in years I spilled a drink near my brand keyboard, and maybe 4-5 drops of Gatorade got on my new Quickfire. The drops seemed to all be either on top of a key or trapped in the space between keys, most of the spill was nowhere near the keyboard... I used a paper towel to absorb the drops, noticed nothing unusual going on with the board, and assumed it was fine.

That was 12 hours ago... today I wake up and try it out, and I have no less than 4 keys that are sticky and gummy, and a couple others that don't feel quite as clicky as they should.

Any recommendations? Some of the things I've read recommend opening up the keyboard case at one step in the process, and I don't see how that's possible with the Quickfire Rapid. There aren't any holes with screws in them to unscrew or anything like that.

Is there anything I can do?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I bought mine from ncix usa (will call actually), but the pics are correct though. I remember that typo too, I personally wanted the grey chassis so I was happy when i opened it and saw the grey lol. I bought it on sale so I didnt really care the color to be honest. I know what you mean though, rosewill mechanical blues I THINK have that red, but its not a 10-keyless
> 
> 
> 
> So you bought the one that said "Black" and it was gray?
Click to expand...

The only one that is black is the red switch version. There is no maybe. Some sites early on also listed the initial QF's to have black switches which was also not true.


----------



## ripster

Here:
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Cherry+switches+and+boards#AAACKK+I+spilled+coke+beer+wine+Johnnie+Walker+Or+Worse+On+My+Keyboard+and+its+DEAD

And don't forget to thank me if it works.
http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?26781-Do-you-think-Ripster-is-the-1-Keyboard-Expert-on-Planet-Earth


----------



## pococurante

Thank you for the response. Unfortunately, like the other guides I've seen, the next step after "wait for it to dry and then try it again" involved opening up the keyboard case. The Quickfire Rapid has no exposed screws and seems to be built similarly to an iPhone, it's just not designed for you to be able to get to the insides.

What I went with was removing the key caps and using a drop or two of 70% isopropyl alcohol on the affected switches. Two of them went right back to normal, one still has a very slight imperfect non-crisp clicky feel but still functions fine, and one just doesn't want to cooperate. The key still works though, and actually feels pretty similar to a Cherry Brown switch now.

Luckily the affected keys were ones I rarely use on the bottom right side if the keyboard, and the gummy one is the right side Alt key which I honestly may never press again in my life.


----------



## ripster

DeOxit might help.
http://geekhack.org/showwiki.php?title=Cherry+switches+and+boards#AAACKK+I+spilled+coke+beer+wine+Johnnie+Walker+Or+Worse+On+My+Keyboard+and+its+DEAD


----------



## calmbomb

just grabbed on of these from amazon with blues, it's my first mech and I think I'm going to return it for one from CM store with browns.

Overall the keyboard feels great, its just the audible click is driving me nuts. Also the tenkeyless layout is a little hard to get used to but I'm working on it. I'm really impressed with the overall quality


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante*
> 
> Thank you for the response. Unfortunately, like the other guides I've seen, the next step after "wait for it to dry and then try it again" involved opening up the keyboard case. The Quickfire Rapid has no exposed screws and seems to be built similarly to an iPhone, it's just not designed for you to be able to get to the insides.
> 
> What I went with was removing the key caps and using a drop or two of 70% isopropyl alcohol on the affected switches. Two of them went right back to normal, one still has a very slight imperfect non-crisp clicky feel but still functions fine, and one just doesn't want to cooperate. The key still works though, and actually feels pretty similar to a Cherry Brown switch now.
> 
> Luckily the affected keys were ones I rarely use on the bottom right side if the keyboard, and the gummy one is the right side Alt key which I honestly may never press again in my life.


A lot of people on hee have opened theirs to paint it. And they say its pretty easy. I think it has clips around the edge you need to slide something like a thin flathead.


----------



## SIDWULF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante*
> 
> Ugggh. For the first time in years I spilled a drink near my brand keyboard, and maybe 4-5 drops of Gatorade got on my new Quickfire. The drops seemed to all be either on top of a key or trapped in the space between keys, most of the spill was nowhere near the keyboard... I used a paper towel to absorb the drops, noticed nothing unusual going on with the board, and assumed it was fine.
> That was 12 hours ago... today I wake up and try it out, and I have no less than 4 keys that are sticky and gummy, and a couple others that don't feel quite as clicky as they should.
> Any recommendations? Some of the things I've read recommend opening up the keyboard case at one step in the process, and I don't see how that's possible with the Quickfire Rapid. There aren't any holes with screws in them to unscrew or anything like that.
> Is there anything I can do?


Uhhgg that sucks. This is why food and drink never come anywhere near my computer, hell i dont even like to be in the same room wtih food and drink.


----------



## pococurante

calmbomb, I think I had the same reaction as you did. The difference is that I'm too cheap to bother, and I guess the sound doesn't annoy me quite as much.

I figure I'll upgrade to a Quickfire Pro with browns eventually, when I can catch one on sale or something like that.


----------



## Rebelord

Long time lurker of this thread.
I have had my Quickfire for about ~8months or so now. I had to do the whole order from Taiwan deal. Wasn't bad, got a Rapid w/Red switches for $112 US. Plus, I literally received it 3 days after placing my order. NOW, thats shipping. Heh
The board
Desk


----------



## pococurante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> A lot of people on hee have opened theirs to paint it. And they say its pretty easy. I think it has clips around the edge you need to slide something like a thin flathead.


I've searched this thread and the forums for info about this... can you provide any more? Where and how do you use the screwdriver to open it? I don't see any obvious starting point...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> So you bought the one that said "Black" and it was gray?


Yeah that's correct. Feel free to call them though. They might open to verify but that's how it was when I ordered and got gray. Which was the color I preffered too luckily, a nice change from black.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Long time lurker of this thread.
> I have had my Quickfire for about ~8months or so now. I had to do the whole order from Taiwan deal. Wasn't bad, got a Rapid w/Red switches for $112 US. Plus, I literally received it 3 days after placing my order. NOW, thats shipping. Heh
> The board
> Desk


Nice layout


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> A lot of people on hee have opened theirs to paint it. And they say its pretty easy. I think it has clips around the edge you need to slide something like a thin flathead.
> 
> 
> 
> I've searched this thread and the forums for info about this... can you provide any more? Where and how do you use the screwdriver to open it? I don't see any obvious starting point...
Click to expand...

Pm Demik. He goes by waar here. The guy with the 49ers avatar. He has one that he painted red.
I assume you have to unscrew the screw under the sticker and possibly under the ok sticker voiding your warranty.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Long time lurker of this thread.
> I have had my Quickfire for about ~8months or so now. I had to do the whole order from Taiwan deal. Wasn't bad, got a Rapid w/Red switches for $112 US. Plus, I literally received it 3 days after placing my order. NOW, thats shipping. Heh
> The board
> Desk


So beautiful.







Oh wait, I'm typing on one right now.









I have to say once you get used to the MX Reds they are pure joy to type on. It's like typing with Swype.


----------



## eosgreen

easily one of the best deals you can get on a mech keyboard. own one with black switches


----------



## cgg123321

Got my gray one for $62 Cad. Loving the soft touch rubbery coat! I have a habit of bottoming out these keys though. How much does a set of O-Rings cost? Just curious.

Took some random photos







:


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all

I just ordered my QFR and I will admit that I didn't read all the pages in this thread ... but I have a pretty simple question ...

What kind of keycaps will fit this keyboard and where can I get for cheap .... (I am from South Africa and need to try get as cheap as possible so that I can still afford shipping ... lol)

All information would be greatly appreciated
Kind Regards


----------



## Volkswagen

I am loving mine so far minus one little issue....I believe the two pads at the bottom of the keyboard that are supposed to prevent it from moving/sliding are uneven- as in one side is higher then the other causing the keyboard to have "movement" during usage.......Not sure if anyone else has this problem and what can be done to correct it?


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> I am loving mine so far minus one little issue....I believe the two pads at the bottom of the keyboard that are supposed to prevent it from moving/sliding are uneven- as in one side is higher then the other causing the keyboard to have "movement" during usage.......Not sure if anyone else has this problem and what can be done to correct it?


Wow, sorry to hear that. That would definitely bug the **** out of me.


----------



## waar

Keyboard is probably warped.

Grab it from the sides and twist it a little.


----------



## pnoozi

You could even it out with a vice and a hammer


----------



## detto87

The same thing (uneven) was present on a Topre Realforce board I had for some days from keyboardco. Twisted it slightlity to make it lay perfectly flat.
Stayed that way ever since.
Same thing on the Nopoo Choc Mini. And no, not my desk is uneven, I placed those boards on several wooden and glass tables to make sure.


----------



## variant

How are the key sizes and spacing for the CM Storm keyboards?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> How are the key sizes and spacing for the CM Storm keyboards?


Compared to what? Its like a filco.


----------



## PharaohFish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *variant*
> 
> How are the key sizes and spacing for the CM Storm keyboards?


Just got mine yesterday (browns). From what I was using, and pretty much the only one I have used for the last 5 years($20 rubber), i'm still getting used to the "shorter" distance but it isn't bad since I also use a MacBook Pro 13'. Every once in a while i'll hit to keys at the same time.
First mechanical and I really like it so far


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey all ...

So my CM QFR was delivered yesterday and I found a very annoying thing ... the enter button squeaks if I press it near the top edge of the button ... ... Is there a way to fix this ... also ... how do you remove keys that have that "guide" ... (enter, shift, space)

All information would be greatly appreciated ...

Kind regards.


----------



## ZipTagsUk

Hi just like to let guys know that i did get my KEYBOARD from PC Home and i am totally loving it .Just like to say thanks to them that replayed and helped me out to get Information that i need thank you ..


----------



## Heliosphere

I've been using my new CM Quickfire Rapid with reds, and I love it even more than my Ducky with browns. Even though there is no tactility like the brown switches, I find typing on the reds much easier and more satisfying for some odd reason. Gaming is also fantastic. The linear behavior of the switches allows me to make actions a faster than I did with the browns, although it's a small difference. Typing on the reds is also quieter than typing on the browns. I do make more typos on the reds than I do with the browns, but not a lot more.

It could be the design of the Quickfire, but the large keys (backspace, enter) have a slight snappy click to them as I would imagine blues would sound like - which I actually enjoy. Loving the smooth rubberized texture of the keyboard frame. I also don't mind the Quickfire logos - the only things I don't really like are the large function icons on the F5-F12 keys. I will probably make the Quickfire my home and gaming keyboard, and take my Ducky to work.

I highly recommend the Quickfire Rapid with red switches. LOVE IT!

To Emissary: My enter key does not squeak. It's probably some friction in the switch.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hey all ...
> So my CM QFR was delivered yesterday and I found a very annoying thing ... the enter button squeaks if I press it near the top edge of the button ... ... Is there a way to fix this ... also ... how do you remove keys that have that "guide" ... (enter, shift, space)
> All information would be greatly appreciated ...
> Kind regards.


You need to lubricate the stabilizers with some silicone grease. You can find silicone grease in the plumbing aisle at any home improvement store. I'd link you to Ripster's wiki that shows you how to lubricate stabilizers, but the site it's hosted on is down at the moment. Needless to say, it's a fairly easy fix that won't take but 2 minutes and will quiet all stabilized keys on your keyboard (ie. backspace, enter, spacebar, left and right shift).


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> You need to lubricate the stabilizers with some silicone grease. You can find silicone grease in the plumbing aisle at any home improvement store. I'd link you to Ripster's wiki that shows you how to lubricate stabilizers, but the site it's hosted on is down at the moment. Needless to say, it's a fairly easy fix that won't take but 2 minutes and will quiet all stabilized keys on your keyboard (ie. backspace, enter, spacebar, left and right shift).


How do I remove the key though ... I can unclip the key from the MX switch but the stabilizer bar is still attached ... is there a way to remove the key without breaking anything


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*
> 
> You need to lubricate the stabilizers with some silicone grease. You can find silicone grease in the plumbing aisle at any home improvement store. I'd link you to Ripster's wiki that shows you how to lubricate stabilizers, but the site it's hosted on is down at the moment. Needless to say, it's a fairly easy fix that won't take but 2 minutes and will quiet all stabilized keys on your keyboard (ie. backspace, enter, spacebar, left and right shift).
> 
> 
> 
> How do I remove the key though ... I can unclip the key from the MX switch but the stabilizer bar is still attached ... is there a way to remove the key without breaking anything
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iL8_2Zr36I

Remove the keys around it first.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waar*
> 
> Keyboard is probably warped.
> Grab it from the sides and twist it a little.


Spot on- this did the trick and now its purfect


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iL8_2Zr36I
> Remove the keys around it first.


Thank you so much !!

I am thinking of ordering a set of white keycaps with a blue "WASD" and ESC buttons ...

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/catalog/product/gallery/id/5963/image/340/


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iL8_2Zr36I
> Remove the keys around it first.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much !!
> 
> I am thinking of ordering a set of white keycaps with a blue "WASD" and ESC buttons ...
> 
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/catalog/product/gallery/id/5963/image/340/
Click to expand...

Ha, my first mechanical keyboard was a WASD and it had that exact setup. I never liked the blue a while lot. I ended up giving the board to my wife. It has all white keys.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha, my first mechanical keyboard was a WASD and it had that exact setup. I never liked the blue a while lot. I ended up giving the board to my wife. It has all white keys.


Did the blue really look that bad ?? ... ... Maybe I will go all white with the std black escape and who knows .... hahaha ... all I know is that for me to order that keyset and get it delivered it will cost like R450 ... which is half the price of what I paid for the keyboard ... =P


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ha, my first mechanical keyboard was a WASD and it had that exact setup. I never liked the blue a while lot. I ended up giving the board to my wife. It has all white keys.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the blue really look that bad ?? ... ... Maybe I will go all white with the std black escape and who knows .... hahaha ... all I know is that for me to order that keyset and get it delivered it will cost like R450 ... which is half the price of what I paid for the keyboard ... =P
Click to expand...

Yah you just gotta stop thinking like that lol. It does suck though but it will totally complete the board when you get a set of caps for it.

I wouldn't say it looked that bad. I just didn't really like it personally when I got it. But the blue in the pic looks like what it is in real life pretty much.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hahaha ... it is hard not to think like that when you are a student living off and paying for your studies off your own pocket ... but I am ordering these soon ...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emissary of Pain*
> 
> Hahaha ... it is hard not to think like that when you are a student living off and paying for your studies off your own pocket ... but I am ordering these soon ...


Trust me I am with you. Right now we are putting my wife through school I know how it goes.


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Trust me I am with you. Right now we are putting my wife through school I know how it goes.


hehe ... well ... the order will be placed end of the month ... YAY ... thinking of ordering a few single keys of diff colours so that if the blue gets boring I can switch it up ... hehe ...

Now all I need is a better GPU and I am sorted ...


----------



## pococurante

Just thought I'd post this here in case anyone is interested.

I got a new CM Storm Quickfire Rapid a few days ago, and promptly spilled some Gatorade on it like an idiot. Only a few small drops got on the keyboard, and it didn't look like any of it actually got down into the board... it's amazing how much damage the tiniest bit of sugary liquid is able to do to these switches.

With 7 keys that would stick so badly they'd take about 5 seconds to rise after pressing them, I had an unusable keyboard. I tried putting a drop or two of 70% isopropyl alcohol into the switches, which worked great for a few minutes, but as soon as the alcohol dried the keys were gummy again.

I was advised to try DeOxit to clean and lubricate them, but didn't want to spend $18 on something that has a chance of not working at all. So I (maybe stupidly) decided to try a few ideas of my own, and if I ended up ruining my keyboard it would be a somewhat expensive science experiment at least.

I read about some people saving keyboards from disaster by submerging them in water, but I didn't really want to do that since most of my keyboard was perfect and brand new, including all of the letter keys. But I thought using water to clean out the insides (and dissolve the sugary gunk and wash it away) was the best plan, so I decided to find a way to wash out only the gummy switches. Here's what I went with:

1) Remove the keyboard from its case (the hardest part of the whole process), set it at an angle by placing magazines underneath one end so the water will run out, place a towel underneath to absorb the water










2) Get some nice hot water (I stopped just short of boiling it)










3) Use a drinking straw to hold some of the water, about 4 drops worth










4) Position it over the sticky switch (ignore the missing switch, that's another story)










5) Place the straw down onto the switch, depressing it, and release your finger at the top of the straw, flooding the switch with hot water










6) Quickly and repeatedly press the switch with your finger, to make sure the water gets everywhere

7) Repeat the process about 10 times for each sticky switch, ensuring each one gets completely washed out and any residue is washed away

8) Use the straw one more time on each switch to apply a few drops of 70% isopropyl alcohol, to help ensure that no water remains inside the switch and that everything dries up inside

Twelve hours later, all of the switches had lost any gumminess or stickiness to them, and the Cherry MX Blues were clicking nicely again. They didn't seem quite as perfectly crisp and clicky as the unharmed keys, but it seemed like an extremely minor difference.

After 24 hours I plugged in the keyboard and everything works perfectly, I don't notice a thing wrong with it when typing. It has now been 48 hours and everything seems fine with it.

Anyway, just thought I'd take some pictures of the process and share the results, maybe it'll be helpful to someone, or at least interesting. And if I did anything stupid that could lead to future problems, I'd appreciate if someone could let me know.


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heliosphere*
> 
> I've been using my new CM Quickfire Rapid with reds, and I love it even more than my Ducky with browns. Even though there is no tactility like the brown switches, I find typing on the reds much easier and more satisfying for some odd reason. Gaming is also fantastic. The linear behavior of the switches allows me to make actions a faster than I did with the browns, although it's a small difference. Typing on the reds is also quieter than typing on the browns. I do make more typos on the reds than I do with the browns, but not a lot more.
> It could be the design of the Quickfire, but the large keys (backspace, enter) have a slight snappy click to them as I would imagine blues would sound like - which I actually enjoy. Loving the smooth rubberized texture of the keyboard frame. I also don't mind the Quickfire logos - the only things I don't really like are the large function icons on the F5-F12 keys. I will probably make the Quickfire my home and gaming keyboard, and take my Ducky to work.
> I highly recommend the Quickfire Rapid with red switches. LOVE IT!
> To Emissary: My enter key does not squeak. It's probably some friction in the switch.


Isn't it just incredibly satisfying to type on? The keys are just so light it's amazing, they make such a satisfying noise when they snap back up. It's hard to describe. And once you get used to the Reds, your typos will go way down. I've had mine for about a month, I type like the wind and make basically no typos (I was making quite a few at first).

And dat color scheme:


----------



## waar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pococurante*


im glad it works!!!


----------



## carajean

Well my BF whom I bought this keyboard for spilled some drink on it. He promptly takes it and just rinses it off in water




























Im waiting to see if the thing will even work after that. Spend good money on things then let people with tiny brains handle them.


----------



## ripster

New BF!

Try this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1255538/help-broken-my-qpad-mechanical-keyboard-after-spill#post_17215757


----------



## 66racer

pococurante

+rep thanks for the pics, hope I never need to do that though


----------



## malaki

will the quick fire rapid be available in europe with mx blues?


----------



## brian_oc

So I've just ordered this keyboard (Black switches) and I want to pimp it out. I was wondering would these fit alright on this keyboard? http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/87-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html It says they will fit on most most Cherry MX keyboards.

My idea is have all the keys as black and blank except the wasd I'll have them as red and blank.


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian_oc*
> 
> So I've just ordered this keyboard (Black switches) and I want to pimp it out. I was wondering would these fit alright on this keyboard? http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/87-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html It says they will fit on most most Cherry MX keyboards.
> My idea is have all the keys as black and blank except the wasd I'll have them as red and blank.


Yes they will fit fine as will any cherry MX keycap, I have WASD keys on my Quickfire, look into adding o-rings while you are at it, it feels much much nicer to type on, worth it IMO


----------



## brian_oc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Yes they will fit fine as will any cherry MX keycap, I have WASD keys on my Quickfire, look into adding o-rings while you are at it, it feels much much nicer to type on, worth it IMO


Thank you. What Hardness of o-ring did you choose?


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian_oc*
> 
> Thank you. What Hardness of o-ring did you choose?


I have both the 40A and 50A, I prefer the 50A and its cheaper. The 40A is quite a bit softer and feels more 'squishy'.


----------



## SPARC_PWR

Another great replacement keyset is the ducky PBT black set from mechanicalkeyboards. It looks great on the QFR if you are looking for a stealth look and can be enhanced just a little with some wasd keys from elite, Qtan, or even WASD. I have a semi-custom set coming this week from WASD so I'll get new pictures up soon.

Thanks


----------



## Masterstroke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPARC_PWR*
> 
> Another great replacement keyset is the ducky PBT black set from mechanicalkeyboards. It looks great on the QFR if you are looking for a stealth look and can be enhanced just a little with some wasd keys from elite, Qtan, or even WASD. I have a semi-custom set coming this week from WASD so I'll get new pictures up soon.
> Thanks


I just ordered the black engraved Ducky set from mechanicalkeyboards. Anxiously waiting to replace the vulgar stock typeface on my QFR.

Has anybody tried the soft-landing pads from elite keyboards? I'd like to know how they compare to WASD's o-rings.


----------



## ripster

No but the Ducky Black engraved keyset is great!

I really gotta finish that Ripster Cleaning Guide someday!

http://geekhack.org/showthread.php?31299-Ripster-s-Cleaning-Guide

In the meantime get some Simple Green and a toothbrush!


----------



## Masterstroke

That's great to hear. I read through your PBT vs. ABS guide on g.h. and couldn't tell if you had an opinion on the quality of the Ducky/KBC set.


----------



## ripster

All they Quacked up to be!

If someone is looking for a NEW keyboard with PBT keys read my latest Reddit/keyboards post:

http://www.reddit.com/r/keyboards/comments/uiseq/if_i_were_you_and_looking_to_buy_a_leopold_at/


----------



## lightsout

ripster has been cast out to reddit for his keyboard posts? sad day...


----------



## ripster

Life goes on.

UPVOTE me here:
http://www.reddit.com/r/keyboards/comments/ufyfx/yo_reddit_ripster_here/

Mods are nicest to me of ALL the keyboard forums I hang at.


----------



## brian_oc

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## iARDAs

I just ordered myself a CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid with Black switches.

I hope that this will be a nice improvement over a Logitech G110.

Also this is my first ever mechanical keyboard.


----------



## Degree

How is the CM Storm Trigger?
Do you guys think I should get the Ducky Shine or CM Storm Trigger in terms of overall performance/quality/build


----------



## JazzDingo

I ordered my CM Storm Rapid with (Red switches) and I cannot wait to get this keyboard. I have been typing on a rubber dome my entire life and I have always wanted a mechanical keyboard. Anyways I will post a lengthy review of the keyboard as well as show off some custom keycaps when the keyboard arrives. Cheers!


----------



## Heliosphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JazzDingo*
> 
> I ordered my CM Storm Rapid with (Red switches) and I cannot wait to get this keyboard. I have been typing on a rubber dome my entire life and I have always wanted a mechanical keyboard. Anyways I will post a lengthy review of the keyboard as well as show off some custom keycaps when the keyboard arrives. Cheers!


Well buddy, you've made a great choice. Rapid with reds is my second mechanical, and I love typing on this thing more than my previous ducky browns. While brown switches have a nice tactile bump, typing on the reds feels a lot easier, smoother, quieter, and fun! Love the color scheme and rubberized frame too. Enjoy it!


----------



## NuFon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heliosphere*
> 
> Well buddy, you've made a great choice. Rapid with reds is my second mechanical, and I love typing on this thing more than my previous ducky browns. While brown switches have a nice tactile bump, typing on the reds feels a lot easier, smoother, quieter, and fun! Love the color scheme and rubberized frame too. Enjoy it!


You can mod it and put the red springs in the brown switches ^^


----------



## Dbdynsty25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JazzDingo*
> 
> I ordered my CM Storm Rapid with (Red switches) and I cannot wait to get this keyboard. I have been typing on a rubber dome my entire life and I have always wanted a mechanical keyboard. Anyways I will post a lengthy review of the keyboard as well as show off some custom keycaps when the keyboard arrives. Cheers!


I've been through about 7 mechanical boards in the last few months tryin to find the perfect board for me and I too decided on the CM Storm Rapid w/ Reds. I absolutely LOVE this board for everything. I bought one for home for gaming and a little typing and one for work for a lot of typing (like now, lol) and zero gaming. It really is a great board if you don't need the keypad which I don't. Just awesome and for the fraction of the price of a Filco. I've also got a Filco TKL w/ Blacks and the build quality is nearly identical so I really can't tell the difference that would cost 50 dollars more. Just crazy talk. I'll be selling the Filco shortly.


----------



## Coronado is dead

Welp, I have a Filco Tenkeyless w/ Browns at home and just ordered a CM Storm QuickFire Rapid w/ Blues for the office.

I was so afraid of damaging the NON REMOVABLE cable of my Filco toting it back and forth everyday, even in the box it came in. Glad this one has removable cabling


----------



## 66racer

Its a great keyboard, you'll be happy. Im not a board guru though but I can tell good build quality when I see it


----------



## iARDAs

amazing keyboard.

i just wish i got the red one not the black switches. But still great/


----------



## Coronado is dead

I have to say, I had a Filco TKL w/ Browns and then got this w/ Blues to be my portable board and absolutely love it so far.

And I wanted a second USB cable to use at my office (since they use a low profile USB jack) and Cooler Master offered to send me one


----------



## Harrywang

Hey guys. Should I get the browns or reds for gaming? I used the blues before and I did not like it because of the double tap issue.

I'm leaning towards reds at the moment because everyone in this thread has reds and praise how godly it feels to type/game on it. Is reds really that good? I will be about 80% gaming and 20% typing.


----------



## iARDAs

I have blacks and I even like those a lot. But if i had a second chance, i would try the reds.


----------



## CaptainChaos

I have only ever tried reds and I see no compelling reason to ever switch (no pun intended







). I like how light and linear the Reds are but again I can't speak for any other switches, besides like 2 seconds I spent using a black widow with blues.


----------



## Phos

I just recently bought this with reds. It has me thinking that reds are underrated for typing. When I'm typing fast I basically just have to touch the key to get it to register, no real need for a bump. I decided on reds over blacks because I have this old electric typewriter siting around here somewhere that has heavy linear switches and I wasn't into it.

I'm also into how the light springs ring a bit while typing.

I also got a filco wrist rest with it, smelled horrible so I returned it and got a cheapo handstands rest that actually stays in place much better.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrywang*
> 
> Hey guys. Should I get the browns or reds for gaming? I used the blues before and I did not like it because of the double tap issue.
> 
> I'm leaning towards reds at the moment because everyone in this thread has reds and praise how godly it feels to type/game on it. Is reds really that good? I will be about 80% gaming and 20% typing.


The difference is very minimal.


----------



## snipekill2445

I'm actually also looking at getting one of these great looking keyboards. I was planning on getting Blue switches cause I type way more than I game, I'm also a very light gamer (I don't press many keys)

Should I get another switch though? I do about 80% Typing and 20% Gaming


----------



## lightsout

Blues are nice to type on. But they are not for everyone. If you have a store that sells the razer black widow you can try them out as it has keys exposed.

I think blues feel a little cheap. I have heard it described as crinkling plastic at the click lol. That is very subjective. But no one can really tell you what you will like, I have been typing on reds for months and I like them. My favorite would be browns though.


----------



## Derp

Has CM announced anything about replacing defective key caps on these quickfire rapids? After a week my keys are fading. I haven't sat down at my desk without washing my hands and haven't eaten anything at the desk either so I can't be blamed for this.

Just wanted to check before returning it for a refund. $15 logitech keyboard has no key cap fade or staining, its 3 years old







.


----------



## JMattes

Picked up the reds myself. Takes some getting used too. Thinking of selling the red I got with the original caps and the laser etched set as well and try my hand at a different switch. Anyone looking?

Maybe browns? What keys should I try?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Has CM announced anything about replacing defective key caps on these quickfire rapids? After a week my keys are fading. I haven't sat down at my desk without washing my hands and haven't eaten anything at the desk either so I can't be blamed for this.
> 
> Just wanted to check before returning it for a refund. $15 logitech keyboard has no key cap fade or staining, its 3 years old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cheap printing. But it does seem to vary quite a bit between users. I used the stock caps for a while and didn't have any fading. Some people report it within days. The oils in different people's hands may have an affect.

But I think most people buy these keyboards with the intention of swapping the caps asap. Since the legends are pretty fugly


----------



## Mariusmsj

I got two options now wait a month and a half for
Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid (MX Browns)

Or get

Cooler Master Quick Fire Rapid (MX reds ) tomorrow.

My main use will be Gaming, bit of typing, general stuff. Any suggestions/advice?


----------



## snipekill2445

From what I can gather the Browns are the best for everything, and the Reds are basically lighter blacks, and I think people mainly use Blacks for gaming. For typing I think Blues are the best. But I don't really know


----------



## CaptainChaos

For whatever its worth I love typing on my reds. If I were you I would go for the Reds now and if you don't like them you can sell them and pick up browns later. That's probably a better option than taking anyone's advice on something like switch preference.


----------



## bnitch

If you don't mind the blue cherry switches look at the Quick fire rapid refurb on Cooler Master's web site. I bought one and the only thing I found wrong with it was the box was messed up where someone tried to remove a big label on the back, every thing else looked untouched and as new. I figured for $50 it was worth a try and am glad I did. I don't find the blues that loud but I'm a slow typer. Being on SSI means I have to watch every penny, so now I figure I am $30 ahead and can replace the space bar, windows keys ( with Linux caps ) and a delete cap I can see and still be ahead.


----------



## raisinbun

I'm interested in getting a QFR, but wonder if anyone has directly compared this with Filco in terms of build quality and (if same switch) feel of typing on? Best if comparison is done with a similar set of keycap









edit: just bought a QFR with black switch


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisinbun*
> 
> I'm interested in getting a QFR, but wonder if anyone has directly compared this with Filco in terms of build quality and (if same switch) feel of typing on? Best if comparison is done with a similar set of keycap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just bought a QFR with black switch


They're the same OEM.


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phos*
> 
> They're the same OEM.


I know they are both made by Costar, but depending on the materials used, the actual design and the QC process, things can be different...


----------



## ripster

The Coolermaster Quickfire is a good 80g lighter than the Filco.

Something is up there!


----------



## UnexplodedCow

Well, I can say that, so far, the CM Storm has been pretty solid since March.

1 issue: a slight squeak in the enter key that I haven't bothered to look at. Key function is fine.

Key action is a little heavier feeling than a Ducky or 1st gen Rosewill RK9000 (attached cable, blue keys). But I love the media functions, and have an external 10key pad if I need to do any number crunching, but this board is nice for taking to a LAN. I run it on PS/2 still.

I paid $70 for them in March, and see they're now $65 on Amazon, or $50 in refurb (thanks for the mentioning above). The pro looks solid, too, but I still like the QF. No dead keys either (had 3 on the Rosewill that went wonky).

I can't attest how it is against the Filco and other brands (except mentioned above), but I think it's worth the price. Keycap fade is also a minimum on mine. Slight dingy gray (same with the Rosewill). I don't mind the font because I'm not looking at it, but I do like the slight texture of the keys, and the printing on top is easy for me to feel, so I get confused much less.

Overall, good board.


----------



## Phos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> The Coolermaster Quickfire is a good 80g lighter than the Filco.
> Something is up there!


I don't belive the Filco has a removable cable.


----------



## ripster

I'm pretty sure both were measured with cables. I dunno, saw it at Geekhack.

Anybody got a Coolermaster Quickfire and a scale?


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I'm pretty sure both were measured with cables. I dunno, saw it at Geekhack.
> Anybody got a Coolermaster Quickfire and a scale?


Some of the weight difference is due to single layer PCB (Trigger has double) & also we milled the bottom of the case to have cable management.


----------



## raisinbun

So am I the second person here to have a QFR in grey case with the imsto thick PBT dyesub retro keycap set?










Did this at first just to compare difference between the 2 sets of keycaps


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisinbun*
> 
> So am I the second person here to have a QFR in grey case with the imsto thick PBT dyesub retro keycap set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this at first just to compare difference between the 2 sets of keycaps


Oh goodness! That is exactly what I've been wanting! I'm guessing you got the caps in a Geek Hack group buy?


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Oh goodness! That is exactly what I've been wanting! I'm guessing you got the caps in a Geek Hack group buy?


the keycaps were sold in a local store in Hong Kong, who imported it from imsto


----------



## Rayyeter

I had one Rapid with browns have a defective alt-key (which thankfully newegg did not hassle me on with RMA within 30-days), and the replacement was perfect! I absolutely love the keyboard build. next might be some pbt caps or something I don't really need.


----------



## CMCarter

CM Store running keyboard special: 30% off plus Free shipping. Hooking you boys up

Coupon code: storm_keyboard30

This code is not to be posted on Slickdeals or any other sites other than GH or I will have to take it down. This is too help out this community, not piss of my tier 1 buyers.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> I'm pretty sure both were measured with cables. I dunno, saw it at Geekhack.
> Anybody got a Coolermaster Quickfire and a scale?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the weight difference is due to single layer PCB (Trigger has double) & also we milled the bottom of the case to have cable management.
Click to expand...

Thanks!

Quote:


> This code is not to be posted on Slickdeals or any other sites other than GH or I will have to take it down. This is too help out this community, not piss of my tier 1 buyers.


Whoops. Wish I had read this before posting it at /r/mechanicalkeyboards. I saw the GH post.

Oh well, hard to keep a secret on the Internet these days.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> CM Store running keyboard special: 30% off plus Free shipping. Hooking you boys up
> Coupon code: storm_keyboard30
> This code is not to be posted on Slickdeals or any other sites other than GH or I will have to take it down. This is too help out this community, not piss of my tier 1 buyers.


Hot damn, $90 for CM Storm Trigger with browns. Great freaking deal. Too bad I already own one.


----------



## CMCarter

Even more!

http://coolermaster-usa.com/landing/stormwow/headsets.php


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Even more!
> http://coolermaster-usa.com/landing/stormwow/headsets.php


Stop please, my wallet already hurts from school supplies.


----------



## CMCarter

Just taking care of the people who appreciate it most.


----------



## ripster

Thanks!


----------



## Cancer

I just ordered mine.
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-QuickFire-Mechanical-SGK-4010-GKCM1-US/dp/B007VDOOBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347251564&sr=8-1&keywords=quick+fire+pro+reds


----------



## duox

is that code still going ? And where do I buy it from to use it, if I get offered the job I interviewed for tomorrow this will be what I buy to celebrate.

Also is the new quickfire Red switch backlit ? Is it still the same oem as the others ?


----------



## Rebelord

I am getting a lot of fading in the most used keys. Is anyone else?


----------



## ripster

It happens.

One of the dirty secrets of lasered keys is they stain easily.

Manufacturers don't like to talk about that.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> It happens.
> One of the dirty secrets of lasered keys is they stain easily.
> Manufacturers don't like to talk about that.


Do you know if there is a way to clean them or solve this problem besides spending tons of money on new key caps? My hands have been washed each time before I even touch my keyboard so it must be the oils in my hands..... Nothing I can really do about that. It pisses me off that I still have 3-5 year old rubber dome keyboards that have absolutely no fading or staining. This is not my picture but look at the fade/staining on the "fire" text on the space bar, my keys are starting to look like this (not as bad but its getting worse) after a few weeks.


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Do you know if there is a way to clean them or solve this problem besides spending tons of money on new key caps?


Paint it appropriately?


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Do you know if there is a way to clean them or solve this problem besides spending tons of money on new key caps? My hands have been washed each time before I even touch my keyboard so it must be the oils in my hands..... Nothing I can really do about that. It pisses me off that I still have 3-5 year old rubber dome keyboards that have absolutely no fading or staining. This is not my picture but look at the fade/staining on the "fire" text on the space bar, my keys are starting to look like this (not as bad but its getting worse) after a few weeks.
> _snip_


Yep, thats what I meant. My keys are as bad, if not worse then the Fire in that picture.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> is that code still going ? And where do I buy it from to use it, if I get offered the job I interviewed for tomorrow this will be what I buy to celebrate.
> Also is the new quickfire Red switch backlit ? Is it still the same oem as the others ?


I just checked and the code is still active. You can order from here: http://www.cmstore-usa.com


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> It happens.
> One of the dirty secrets of lasered keys is they stain easily.
> Manufacturers don't like to talk about that.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if there is a way to clean them or solve this problem besides spending tons of money on new key caps? My hands have been washed each time before I even touch my keyboard so it must be the oils in my hands..... Nothing I can really do about that. It pisses me off that I still have 3-5 year old rubber dome keyboards that have absolutely no fading or staining. This is not my picture but look at the fade/staining on the "fire" text on the space bar, my keys are starting to look like this (not as bad but its getting worse) after a few weeks.
Click to expand...

Quick, FIRE that spacebar logo!

People have a 50/50% luck with Isopropyl alchohol cleaning that up.

Body chemistry is complicated.


----------



## duox

sadly the cm store didn't have an option for faster shipping and I couldn't find any info on how long it took so I guess I will have to pay full price. I refuse to wait a week for anything lol.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Quick, FIRE that spacebar logo!
> People have a 50/50% luck with Isopropyl alchohol cleaning that up.
> Body chemistry is complicated.


The alcohol didn't work. The problem is the white infill getting stained right? I wouldn't be having this problem if the key caps were white and lasered without infill correct? Or CM could have just used another method that actually protects the lettering.


----------



## $k1||z_r0k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> CM Store running keyboard special: 30% off plus Free shipping. Hooking you boys up
> Coupon code: storm_keyboard30
> *This code is not to be posted on Slickdeals or any other sites other than GH or I will have to take it down. This is too help out this community, not piss of my tier 1 buyers.*


You can't post a coupon and really expect it to not be posted in other places... Saying this here will not help it stop spreading around, and I find it silly to suggest that would control the coupon in such a way.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$k1||z_r0k*
> 
> You can't post a coupon and really expect it to not be posted in other places... Saying this here will not help it stop spreading around, and I find it silly to suggest that would control the coupon in such a way.


Well you got your wish. Heaven forbid we try and do something nice for a community.

It is now limited to US customers and Free Shipping has been removed. The code spread to far. Hope everyone got in while they could.


----------



## Cancer

I bought the Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid Mechanical Gaming Keyboard with Red CHERRY MX Switches (SGK-4000-GKCR1-US) TENKEYLESS.....and was happily surprised to see minimal branding.


----------



## Gameaholic

Where did you buy it? I would like to buy one but I would prefer one with the limited branding.


----------



## CaptainBlame

Wow that's nice, i wonder if it was a mistake or if new batches look like that now. If that is the case good to see CM taking feedback.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainBlame*
> 
> Wow that's nice, i wonder if it was a mistake or if new batches look like that now. If that is the case good to see CM taking feedback.


Carter confirmed that it was an intentional change.


----------



## Dshazzarin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Carter confirmed that it was an intentional change.


Without the branding, that is a beautiful tenkeyless board. How long do product refreshes like this typically take, so that you can be sure that you're getting one without the branding?


----------



## duox

just ordered a quickfire red off amazon , I will post again if it is brandless. I really do not care either way so it is exciting playing the keyboard lottery. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Quick, FIRE that spacebar logo!
> People have a 50/50% luck with Isopropyl alchohol cleaning that up.
> Body chemistry is complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> The alcohol didn't work. The problem is the white infill getting stained right? I wouldn't be having this problem if the key caps were white and lasered without infill correct? Or CM could have just used another method that actually protects the lettering.
Click to expand...

Try denture tabs


----------



## duox

My quickfire rapid red arrived to day. It has no branding on the front which I like far more than the brand covered version after seeing it in person. I have not been able to plug it in amd test it out but the red keys felt amazing compared to my g510. I cannot wait to game on it later and really test it out. Thanks cm for making the brand less version, now I can take it to work with me if I ever get offered the job I just interviewed for without the gamer logo shame.

Edit: The function key placement is borderline useless , is there a way to lock the function key. I did not realize i was going to have to reach for a section of a keyboard I never use to be able to change songs.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> My quickfire rapid red arrived to day. It has no branding on the front which I like far more than the brand covered version after seeing it in person. I have not been able to plug it in amd test it out but the red keys felt amazing compared to my g510. I cannot wait to game on it later and really test it out. Thanks cm for making the brand less version, now I can take it to work with me if I ever get offered the job I just interviewed for without the gamer logo shame.
> Edit: The function key placement is borderline useless , is there a way to lock the function key. I did not realize i was going to have to reach for a section of a keyboard I never use to be able to change songs.


Would you rather the Fn key be replacing something that you do normally use? I like the placement, didn't take long to get used to it at all. Right thumb goes on Fn, right middle/index finger reaches for the other key. Now that I think about it, it's probably the only thing I use my right thumb for on the keyboard.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> Would you rather the Fn key be replacing something that you do normally use? I like the placement, didn't take long to get used to it at all. Right thumb goes on Fn, right middle/index finger reaches for the other key. Now that I think about it, it's probably the only thing I use my right thumb for on the keyboard.


Don't get me wrong I just wish I could lock function , I never ever under any circumstances ever use F keys so it would be ncie if i could lock them to being media keys. Is there a way to do thatt ?


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Don't get me wrong I just wish I could lock function , I never ever under any circumstances ever use F keys so it would be ncie if i could lock them to being media keys. Is there a way to do thatt ?


You can do that and more with AutoHotkey. It can also be used to make shortcuts and macros with any keys. I use it for media keys on my Filco at work and I have shortcuts to open Calculator and Notepad.


----------



## Cancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gameaholic*
> 
> Where did you buy it? I would like to buy one but I would prefer one with the limited branding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainBlame*
> 
> Wow that's nice, i wonder if it was a mistake or if new batches look like that now. If that is the case good to see CM taking feedback.


I bought it from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Storm-QuickFire-SGK-4010-GKCM1-US/dp/B007VDOOBU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1347677830&sr=8-3&keywords=Cooler+Master+Storm+QuickFire+Rapid+Mechanical+Gaming+Keyboard+with+Red+CHERRY+MX+Switches


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaoticKinesis*
> 
> You can do that and more with AutoHotkey. It can also be used to make shortcuts and macros with any keys. I use it for media keys on my Filco at work and I have shortcuts to open Calculator and Notepad.


You have solved my only problem with this keyboard thank you sir.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm going to be buying the quickfire tomorrow with blue keys. Did they remove the branding on both keyboards? I really want the reds but the blues only cost $65.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm going to be buying the quickfire tomorrow with blue keys. Did they remove the branding on both keyboards? I really want the reds but the blues only cost $65.


Yes they were both changed. The blue version will look like this if you manage to get the newer version:



from http://www.overclock.net/t/1302372/brand-less-quickfire-rapid


----------



## ANDMYGUN

hmm. Get the blue and grab some caps for $100 total? Or just get the Red for $90?


----------



## minnus

Like many others, I was very turned off by the branding of the keyboard. Once I had discovered that a branded-less version existed and could be requested when ordered from the CMStore, I ordered the red. Made the request, and it was apparently ignored







Received my keyboard today with all of its branded glory.


----------



## UnexplodedCow

I've noticed people are put off by branding (or it seems that way). Why? How often are people really looking at their keyboards, or are they trying to receive accolades from others for their savvy purchase? I've converted a half dozen people to mechanical because of the reliability or how they operate, not because of looks or branding.

Anyway, here's a pic of my setup: keys changed (for function, not looks) on the QF are the WADS, escape (to a red Ducky), and Windows keys (off the Rosewill). Changes were so I can see the keys in the dark, if I look at them, and for tactile feedback (windows keys). The stock QF windows keys had no bump, so I was forever hitting Ctrl. No plans to change keycaps because, I don't care about the font on them. Provided they don't crumble to dust, then I'll be happy even if they turn blank.


----------



## minnus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnexplodedCow*
> 
> I've noticed people are put off by branding (or it seems that way). Why? How often are people really looking at their keyboards, or are they trying to receive accolades from others for their savvy purchase? I've converted a half dozen people to mechanical because of the reliability or how they operate, not because of looks or branding.


Some people care more about aesthetics than others - simple as that. There are a few in this community who buy new keycaps because they prefer certain fonts, or key colors - again, aesthetics.


----------



## Sovano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnexplodedCow*
> 
> I've noticed people are put off by branding (or it seems that way). Why? How often are people really looking at their keyboards, or are they trying to receive accolades from others for their savvy purchase? I've converted a half dozen people to mechanical because of the reliability or how they operate, not because of looks or branding.
> Anyway, here's a pic of my setup: keys changed (for function, not looks) on the QF are the WADS, escape (to a red Ducky), and Windows keys (off the Rosewill). Changes were so I can see the keys in the dark, if I look at them, and for tactile feedback (windows keys). The stock QF windows keys had no bump, so I was forever hitting Ctrl. No plans to change keycaps because, I don't care about the font on them. Provided they don't crumble to dust, then I'll be happy even if they turn blank.


Well it was a MAJOR complaint when the CM Storm QFR was brand new. Compared to many other mechanical keyboards the branding on the CM Storm was over the top. Personally I never had a problem with it, in fact I actually prefer the branding on the keyboard contrary to popular opinion.


----------



## Rebelord

My Quickfire is from Taiwan. So, on top of branding. I have "other" language lettering on my keys. Dont know if its Chinese or what.

Bad pic, old iPhone picture of it when new.


----------



## cajd83

Hello All, Has any one here had an issue where the Quickfire rapid would stop working and you have to unplug it for approx 2 hours and then re plug it in and maybe it starts working again. thats the issue I am having ATM. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Rebelord

No, I have not had issues of that sorts with mine.
However, a old ABS M mechanical I had a few years back had that issue. The PCB inside of it had died and would cause similar issues.


----------



## cajd83

Thanks for that. I am RMA-ing it Monday. Now it doesn't even work at all.


----------



## Rebelord

I hope your RMA goes smooth. Cooler Master has been good to me here in the states. I hope the service makes it way to you.


----------



## duox

I am slooooowly getting used to the reds. I constantly broom out while typing, not sure if I am supposed to do that or not. Kind of wonder if I should have gotten browns instead but it is my first mechanical board. The first round of cs go I missed my rubber dome board but now I am getting used to how fast it responds to key presses and I am beginning to really enjoy it.


----------



## phinix-mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisinbun*
> 
> So am I the second person here to have a QFR in grey case with the imsto thick PBT dyesub retro keycap set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this at first just to compare difference between the 2 sets of keycaps


Wow! Where did you get this retro set???


----------



## Sovano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cajd83*
> 
> Hello All, Has any one here had an issue where the Quickfire rapid would stop working and you have to unplug it for approx 2 hours and then re plug it in and maybe it starts working again. thats the issue I am having ATM. Anyone else experienced this?


It must either be something with the drivers and/or the mini-usb port on the back of the keyboard. I just got my RMA replacement today and it took me a month for the whole process. Just be sure if you are going to RMA it that you get a confirmation number for your package. That way you'll know when your keyboard arrives there and so that they can't say they never received it. Additionally it helped a lot to when it came to pushing the staff over there in their RMA department to do something about my keyboard. It was literally sitting there in their place for a week doing nothing. I had to call them after a week so that they would check that my keyboard was there and a week after I posted in the forums to get them to ship the thing. I don't know if that's typical, but it just made me a little frustrated how I had to oversee the RMA process a little bit.

The one thing that is bothering me is the feel of my new replacement. Did they perhaps use new keycaps for the CM Storm QFR blues? I can't quite explain how its different but the way it sounds doesn't feel right. Maybe I've just forgotten how they have sounded for over a month of not having them or maybe I just haven't "broken into" them yet.


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinix-mike*
> 
> Wow! Where did you get this retro set???


They were available from imsto's groupbuys on DT/GH, but I dunno if there will be any future groupbuy any more... I was lucky to have a local vendor who imported it from imsto.


----------



## Cancer

http://www.overclock.net/t/1305321/defective-left-alt-coolermaster-quickfire-pro-sgk-4010-gkcm1-us/0_100#post_18201390

Two brand new keyboards...both broken out of box.
I recommend you stay far away.

And just for clarification the model that has been griefing me:
Cooler Master Storm QuickFire Rapid - Mechanical Gaming Keyboard with Red CHERRY MX Switches
http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master-Storm-QuickFire-Rapid/dp/B007VDLVD4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348256793&sr=8-3&keywords=coolermaster+quickfire+pro+red
SGK-4000-GKCR1-US


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305321/defective-left-alt-coolermaster-quickfire-pro-sgk-4010-gkcm1-us/0_100#post_18201390
> 
> Two brand new keyboards...both broken out of box.
> I recommend you stay far away.


You have a different keyboard than the one in the OP. This thread is about the original tenkeyless QuickFire *Rapid*.

You have the full version with tenkey QuickFire *Pro*. They are totally different keyboards.

QuickFire Rapid:


----------



## Cancer

Updated to reflect the specific model.
Though I personally won't be bothering with any CM Keyboards....ever again.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Updated to reflect the specific model.
> Though I personally won't be bothering with any CM Keyboards....ever again.


Should likely have popped on here before buying, the promis known to have issues and you would have been warned. The non pro is the best keyboard I have ever used now that I am used to it.

I suddenly desire new keycaps though with the lettering on the front instead of the top and I would be very happy.


----------



## Rebelord

Same. Mine has been outstanding since I have had it. Plus, as for any of my other CoolerMaster products. Support has been outstanding as well. So, if you do have to RMA. Should be a smooth process.


----------



## Cancer

This forum is the one that recommend the CM to me.
As to which specific model...it was the one with the black cherry switches.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1303496/help-recommend-a-new-87-key-mechanical-keyboard/0_100#post_18116923


----------



## duox

So a couple weeks in and I already have discolor inaction on my s key, key quality is not gonna bring me down when everything else is so nice. I do not know if I should contact cm regarding this or just order a blank set of keys.


----------



## immakulate

I own the quickfirerapid with cherry reds (tenkeyless) and the quickfirepro with cherry browns for typing. I love both boards and neither had any defects of any kind. High quality boards for a great price imo. I use the rapid for gaming and the reds are so responsive and amazing for fps, rts, and mmo's. I thought they wouldn't be as good for RTS but I find my apm is higher using the rapid with reds then my pro with browns.

As far as the keys wearing out, mine are fine after 3 months already. They are laser etched keys so they shouldn't wear off.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immakulate*
> 
> I own the quickfirerapid with cherry reds (tenkeyless) and the quickfirepro with cherry browns for typing. I love both boards and neither had any defects of any kind. High quality boards for a great price imo. I use the rapid for gaming and the reds are so responsive and amazing for fps, rts, and mmo's. I thought they wouldn't be as good for RTS but I find my apm is higher using the rapid with reds then my pro with browns.
> As far as the keys wearing out, mine are fine after 3 months already. They are laser etched keys so they shouldn't wear off.


Some of the letter keys I have are already fading as if they were painted, one of the red arrow key replacements is done improperly and has a white blob at the top of one of the arrows. I am wondering if cm would possibly replace keys without having to rma the entire board, I mean it has only been like 2 weeks.


----------



## immakulate

How did you get painted keys? Mine are clearly laser etched. Nothing is wrong with my red replacement keycaps either, they don't appear laser etched though like the standard keys, simply painted.


----------



## Rebelord

Mine are clearly painted/printed and are fading pretty good already.


----------



## immakulate

Mine are laser etched so yeah, maybe only the cherry red board is laser etched?

Features

Features
Mechanical CHERRY MX Red switches

Windows Keys disabled in GAME mode

Extra key-caps bundled (with keypuller)

*Laser-marked keycaps*

Anti Ghosting

NKRO in PS/2 mode

1000Hz/1ms response time in USB mode

Multimedia shortcuts

Rubber coated Keyboard surface

Removable braided USB cable with cable routing

6pcs Extra Keys


----------



## Rebelord

Same keyboard as me. However, mine is from Tia-wain from before they officially released in the states.

Post with my pic: http://www.overclock.net/t/1102940/cm-storm-quick-fire-rapid/680_20#post_18165644


----------



## immakulate

Yeah those look painted on







must have only done laser marking on the N.A version or something?


----------



## duox

mine is the new brandless cherry red , but ya the keycaps were done very poorly, if only they had a blank keyset option or something lol, and I would just replace it with the red keycaps but one of those keys was done poorly and has a white smudge of paint or etching or whatever above the actual arrow. I love this keyboard all in all but it is sad my much older rubber dome keyboards have much higher quality keys as far as letting goes. Still I am very happy with this board as I never actually look at the keys. Just sucks if you want to show it off and one of the keys lettering has turned grey.

I wish the CM Rep guy would pop on and give a response about this. I like the keyboard to much to rma it just for key smudging lol.


----------



## Rebelord

Hmm. Ill make a thread in the CM Vendor thread, pointing to here. See if we can get a response maybe. Or some guidance on replacements.


----------



## immakulate

By brandless what do you mean? Is there a newer version without all the logos on it? I feel my keys are great, I'm not a big fan of the font but I never look at it anyway.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Hmm. Ill make a thread in the CM Vendor thread, pointing to here. See if we can get a response maybe. Or some guidance on replacements.


I guess I could quit being lazy and call customer support lol , but fading on one key 2 weeks in and one key just arriving poorly eteched is saddening and I find you get more knowledgeable customer support through here at times than when you call companies lol.

And other guy yes there is a new version without logos on the front, the only cm logo is on the back side. It is just a perfectly black keyboard with white keys, nothing to make it stand out at all as being made by CM, and I love the lack of logos.


----------



## Rebelord

Mine are faded pretty good. Will have to wait till daylight to get a good pic. But give em another few months will be completely gone.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Mine are faded pretty good. Will have to wait till daylight to get a good pic. But give em another few months will be completely gone.


It still suprised me front branded keys have not become the fad. I've always used backlit keyboards before this one , at least for the past 10 years so I didn't even think about the fact that the letters on a keyboard might fade haha. But again for under 100 dollars getting a mechanical keyboard is quite nice. Even if I can't teach myself to stop bottoming out, I love the click noise anyways haha.


----------



## Rebelord

Well, I dont use the Windows key nearly as much as the rest. On my space bar, the "Fire" printing is getting faded as I use my right thumb to hit it.
As for quiteing down the keyboard. I still bottom out, I type pretty hard. But I did learn to type many many moons ago on a arm style typewriter. But I picked these up to make it better: Landing Pads
Picked them up when they ran a rare free ship special awhile ago. But there are other threads here about which size O-rings to pick up to quite the keys down.


----------



## immakulate

pff for gaming you will pretty much always bottom out... I do. The only reason to not bottom out is if you are a touch typist looking to increase your WPM or perhaps if you are a hardcore RTS player who is looking to increase apm... it should be a non-issue for most. I love my keyboard, it was built for tournament/lanning scenario's and goes great with huge mousepads which I posess(Puretrak talent) Best LAN keyboard I have ever used easily.


----------



## Rebelord

Sitting on a RipperXXL here myself.


----------



## duox

I guess I will just have to order some blank keycaps from wasd cause im to OCD to deal with the one key thast has scrapped arrow in the paint and the fades s lol.


----------



## immakulate

I don't even use those keys, I find them annoying as hell. Why even both using those things lol? They don't even sit level with the rest of the board.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immakulate*
> 
> I don't even use those keys, I find them annoying as hell. Why even both using those things lol? They don't even sit level with the rest of the board.


This is true , either way it is gonna be new keycap time soon , I just wish a major retailer had them , I hate buying things from the makers site lol.


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> I guess I will just have to order some blank keycaps from wasd cause im to OCD to deal with the one key thast has scrapped arrow in the paint and the fades s lol.


I share the same thought I hate it when the lettering starts to fade and or if the keys start having gloss ! btw its better if you order some dye sub keycaps from feng on ebay, he has some very nice pbt keycaps. Though have yet to buy a qfr once I get it I will definitely get the browns with some grey pbt dye sub keycaps.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zulk*
> 
> I share the same thought I hate it when the lettering starts to fade and or if the keys start having gloss ! btw its better if you order some dye sub keycaps from feng on ebay, he has some very nice pbt keycaps. Though have yet to buy a qfr once I get it I will definitely get the browns with some grey pbt dye sub keycaps.


The fading I am able to accept at this point, the red arrow key with the white bloch however drives me nuts, luckily I don't have to use it.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Mine are clearly painted/printed and are fading pretty good already.


It's lasered btw. Black keys Lasered and then infilled stain after a while.

The Keyboard Manufacturers dirty little secret.


----------



## duox

You can actually feel the lettering which is highly unpleasant at first but you forget about it after a while. I still do not grasp why putting letters on the front instead of top has not become the fad.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> You can actually feel the lettering which is highly unpleasant at first but you forget about it after a while. I still do not grasp why putting letters on the front instead of top has not become the fad.


Yeah, the key caps on the QFR almost feels like braille. I also wish Coolermaster thought out the key caps a little better. Either put some kind of protective layer over the lettering like some Filco's have OR print the lettering on the side like the Filco Ninja and don't bother with the protective layer. I would happily pay an extra $15 for this because buying a set of replacement key caps from WASD is much more than that.

I feel the need to repeat this again, I own 3-5 year old rubber dome keyboards from dell and razer that have no fading or missing lettering while this quick fire rapid has stained/faded in as little as a few weeks of use with clean hands.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Yeah, the key caps on the QFR almost feels like braille. I also wish Coolermaster thought out the key caps a little better. Either put some kind of protective layer over the lettering like some Filco's have OR print the lettering on the side like the Filco Ninja and don't bother with the protective layer. I would happily pay an extra $15 for this because buying a set of replacement key caps from WASD is much more than that.
> I feel the need to repeat this again, I own 3-5 year old rubber dome keyboards from dell and razer that have no fading or missing lettering while this quick fire rapid has stained/faded in as little as a few weeks of use with clean hands.


Ya I paid full price for my black because I have an OCD about ordering things and have to get them the day after I buy them lol. So I had to use amazon prime , so ya I likely could have bought a more expensive board for the price I would pay for caps. It is still a good keyboard , they just really dropped the ball with the lettering.


----------



## EliteReplay

why some of u are mad about the branding in this keyboard? it makes it look way better, than just a plain borring black keyboard, look this beauty





look way better than why no branding, are u crazy ppl?


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why some of u are mad about the branding in this keyboard? it makes it look way better, than just a plain borring black keyboard, look this beauty
> 
> 
> look way better than why no branding, are u crazy ppl?


Thts opinion, much like the rat 7 mouse I would be to embarrassed to show that version of the quickfire rapid to friends, luckily I have the brand less one and a death adder black.


----------



## FoxWolf1

With duox on this one...

I probably wouldn't want to bring the version with all that gamer branding to work, for instance.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoxWolf1*
> 
> With duox on this one...
> I probably wouldn't want to bring the version with all that gamer branding to work, for instance.


Or a lady friend wants to use my computer I don't want CM STORM in big letters and a glowing mouse, hence the black edition death adder. Same reason I leave the LED's off in my Haf 922.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

I agree that the brandless version looks nice but I think it cleans up quite well when you change the keycaps.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why some of u are mad about the branding in this keyboard? it makes it look way better, than just a plain borring black keyboard, look this beauty
> look way better than why no branding, are u crazy ppl?


I think you will find yourself as the minority when it comes to this opinion because It was extremely over branded and the new version looks much more professional. It had four cooler master logos, technically five if you count the lumpy quickfire text on the space bar.


----------



## ripster

Now everybody is mad about the WIN keys.

CooleMaster just can't WIN!

Personally I think it is fine the way it looks now.

http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/107iv5/i_was_just_thinking_why_remove_the_coolermaster/


----------



## CMCarter

but we will keep trying


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Mine will be here tomorrow, even if it does have the branding I'll be happy with my purchase since it was such a great deal. The only thing I'm worried about is this left alt key situation some people are having.


----------



## immakulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Mine will be here tomorrow, even if it does have the branding I'll be happy with my purchase since it was such a great deal. The only thing I'm worried about is this left alt key situation some people are having.


What situation my left alt works fine ? ;P, are other people experiencing dead left alt keys?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Mine will be here tomorrow, even if it does have the branding I'll be happy with my purchase since it was such a great deal. The only thing I'm worried about is this left alt key situation some people are having.


That person posted in the wrong thread. He did not have this QuickFire Rapid keyboard.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

A few guys over on GH are getting Rapids with broken left alt's as well. From what I've read it's not too common but it happens. BTW 500th post.


----------



## ripster

Geekhack is not the most reliable place for information.


----------



## mironccr345

Got my QF Rapid MX reds.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Got my QF Rapid MX reds.


Jealous your red keys were done right , mine weren't eteched correctly


----------



## immakulate

Best board you will ever buy, especially if you attend lans, believe me. I fell in love with 10 keyless design for gaming first time I used it.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Grrr. UPS is taking so long to get here. I always get butterflies in my stomach when I have something coming in the mail, I'm really excited. I saw them pass my house earlier but they didn't stop, I hope they're coming back...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> Jealous your red keys were done right , mine weren't eteched correctly


Do you have pics? Why don't you PM CMCarter to see if he can help you out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immakulate*
> 
> Best board you will ever buy, especially if you attend lans, believe me. I fell in love with 10 keyless design for gaming first time I used it.


I def. love the board. Im getting use to typing on MX reds. I have never been to a LAN but I would def. like to go to one. I tried to find some locally, but really don't know how to look.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Do you have pics? Why don't you PM CMCarter to see if he can help you out?
> I def. love the board. Im getting use to typing on MX reds. I have never been to a LAN but I would def. like to go to one. I tried to find some locally, but really don't know how to look.


Honestly, I am far to lazy to complain about key printing being done poorly considering the trouble I have had with other electronics companies lately I am just happy to have something that works right.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Just got mine a second ago. Man it feels weird typing, I like it but it's going to take some time to get used to. My left alt is working fine and I got the one with no branding!!! I'm really happy about my purchase and the keyboard looks fantastic. Also it would not respond when I hooked it up to the back of my PC I then plugged it in the front and it was working.. So I tried plugging it in a USB 3.0 slot then plugged it back in to the back and it started working, I'm not sure what's up but at least its working. I love typing right now as you might see.


----------



## immakulate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Do you have pics? Why don't you PM CMCarter to see if he can help you out?
> I def. love the board. Im getting use to typing on MX reds. I have never been to a LAN but I would def. like to go to one. I tried to find some locally, but really don't know how to look.


Typing isn't the most pleasant experience on reds, as opposed to browns or blues, but for me it is the best gaming experience. I love FPS and rts with reds, it's like playing on butter


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immakulate*
> 
> Typing isn't the most pleasant experience on reds, as opposed to browns or blues, but for me it is the best gaming experience. I love FPS and rts with reds, it's like playing on butter


Typing on reds is a huge upgrade to typing on my g510 though lol.


----------



## Kabuks

My left ALT key stopped working last night (pretty sure its something to do with the switch and not a software thing). Anyone know of any fixes that don't involve take the whole switch out. Only got the board less than 2 months ago.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kabuks*
> 
> My left ALT key stopped working last night (pretty sure its something to do with the switch and not a software thing). Anyone know of any fixes that don't involve take the whole switch out. Only got the board less than 2 months ago.


Try to install the keyboard in another computer to isolate the problem. If the problem persists, RMA it for another keyboard if you still have warranty.


----------



## Rebelord

I have been noticing alot more complaints about the Quick Fire lately. Might need to start a poll or something to see which version it is. What if they changed manufactures when they decided to re do the branding on the keyboard. Might be a QC issue to let CM know about. (Just thinking out loud. )


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> I have been noticing alot more complaints about the Quick Fire lately. Might need to start a poll or something to see which version it is. What if they changed manufactures when they decided to re do the branding on the keyboard. Might be a QC issue to let CM know about. (Just thinking out loud. )


You might need too, honestly I'm a bit worried about the left alt breaking in a few months. I hope this isn't a regular thing as my board is working great right now.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You might need too, honestly I'm a bit worried about the left alt breaking in a few months. I hope this isn't a regular thing as my board is working great right now.


Its really odd,

I got super concerned about the left alt, wanting to investigate whether or not we have a weak joint in our PCB. Despite the 4-5 complaints on the forums its seems to be a snowball effect. Believe it or not and I made a solo trip today in person to confirm, the left alt issue has been reported less than 8 times total in the last 3 months to North American Customer Service.

With that said, I have recorded and requested a QA testing report to be made from HQ.


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Its really odd,
> I got super concerned about the left alt, wanting to investigate whether or not we have a weak joint in our PCB. Despite the 4-5 complaints on the forums its seems to be a snowball effect. Believe it or not and I made a solo trip today in person to confirm, the left alt issue has been reported less than 8 times total in the last 3 months to North American Customer Service.
> With that said, I have recorded and requested a QA testing report to be made from HQ.


Lol god it is nice to have a company investigate things and actually give details as to what they were investigating. Makes me happy to own 3 cm products as opposed to my many asus pieces I regret buying lol.


----------



## zulk

I love my cm storm spawn, will get a haf x and I also used to have this 550 W cm psu , they all scream of high quality too bad since cm products are not available in my country natively most people don't even know about them properly.

I was thinking of the qfr with the browns, can anyone tell me the difference between this board and a leopold 200R. Im really stuck between these two







*


----------



## Volkszorn88

Hmm Hi all new here ^^

I've had my quickfire rapid cherry red for a little over a month now and my backspace key has completely stopped working.

So the way I have to fix and error is to hold shift + left arrow key + DEL which is quite annoying. Any ideas on how to fix a non functioning key? Thanks

Other than the backspace key not working I have no complaints. Amazing keyboard


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkszorn88*
> 
> Hmm Hi all new here ^^
> I've had my quickfire rapid cherry red for a little over a month now and my backspace key has completely stopped working.
> So the way I have to fix and error is to hold shift + left arrow key + DEL which is quite annoying. Any ideas on how to fix a non functioning key? Thanks
> Other than the backspace key not working I have no complaints. Amazing keyboard


Why not rma it?


----------



## zulk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkszorn88*
> 
> Hmm Hi all new here ^^
> I've had my quickfire rapid cherry red for a little over a month now and my backspace key has completely stopped working.
> So the way I have to fix and error is to hold shift + left arrow key + DEL which is quite annoying. Any ideas on how to fix a non functioning key? Thanks
> Other than the backspace key not working I have no complaints. Amazing keyboard


Perhaps a faulty switch, it does happen sometimes, if you are unlucky this happened to my razer blackwidow although it was the enter key, I smaked the key 3 - 4 times and it got fixed, black sorcery







. That being said you are better off rmaing it







.


----------



## ripster

Design feature to improve typing?


----------



## Reptile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Design feature to improve typing?


Only noobs need backspace right?

Lol take the key off and the ones around it and mess with it to see if it will actuate correctly. Switches can stick


----------



## Kabuks

My RMA got approved yesterday and I just finished shipping it out. Hate how it cost 1/3 of the keyboards price ($33) to ship it but not much I can do. Typing on a crappy blackwidow for now.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kabuks*
> 
> My RMA got approved yesterday and I just finished shipping it out. Hate how it cost 1/3 of the keyboards price ($33) to ship it but not much I can do. Typing on a crappy blackwidow for now.


That sucks you have to pay for shipping. I know some companies take care of the shipping cost both ways. We'll I only know of one, Asus and I think EVGA does too?


----------



## Rebelord

Samsung has always paid for shipping both ways for me also. But, I do agree. CM should have picked up the tab.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kabuks*
> 
> My RMA got approved yesterday and I just finished shipping it out. Hate how it cost 1/3 of the keyboards price ($33) to ship it but not much I can do. Typing on a crappy blackwidow for now.


I don't know what your options are in Canada but if you buy from somewhere like Amazon they will cover the return shipping costs on anything that is defective. When you RMA, the companies seem to think its OK to first sell you a defective product and then ask you to pay the return shipping and then most of the time you get sent a refurbished replacement, not the new product that you purchased.


----------



## Kabuks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I don't know what your options are in Canada but if you buy from somewhere like Amazon they will cover the return shipping costs on anything that is defective. When you RMA, the companies seem to think its OK to first sell you a defective product and then ask you to pay the return shipping and then most of the time you get sent a refurbished replacement, not the new product that you purchased.


Ya, I bought it from Newegg, but you are only able to RMA it back to Newegg within 30 days of purchase so I had to go strait to the manufacturer.


----------



## EfemaN

Just picked up a MX Blue version for $60, first mechanical keyboard. I didn't want to make another thread for this, so I'll ask here:

1. I often I get a echo of metal clang, mostly from the backspace and space keys bottoming out. Is this normal on mech. keyboards?

2. Backspace key is squeaky. Has it happened to others? Does it go away? I'm not a DIY kind of person, so I wouldn't go about trying to fix it.


----------



## EliteReplay

will cooler master make a white version of this keyboard? any cooler master rep here?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> will cooler master make a white version of this keyboard? any cooler master rep here?


I haven't read of any news for a white version. But it would be cool if they made it. You can always get some white Di Noc and wrap the keyboard in that. I'm doing something similar with my old Dell AT101W, warping it in black DiNoc.

http://www.carbonfiberfilm.com/blog/3m-carbon-fiber-di-noc-now-available-in-7-different-colors/

Also, you can PM CMCarter, he a Cooler master rep. http://www.overclock.net/u/184613/cmcarter


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I haven't read of any news for a white version. But it would be cool if they made it. You can always get some white Di Noc and wrap the keyboard in that. I'm doing something similar with my old Dell AT101W, warping it in black DiNoc.
> http://www.carbonfiberfilm.com/blog/3m-carbon-fiber-di-noc-now-available-in-7-different-colors/
> Also, you can PM CMCarter, he a Cooler master rep. http://www.overclock.net/u/184613/cmcarter


ok thank, let pm him


----------



## 161029

I'm too lazy to read the previous pages (sorry) but did anybody see the thread that was made a month ago about the CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid not having printing anymore in a newer revision/batch?

http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=35226.0

Definitely want. It's going to be like Filco without the pinging issues.







(Filco boards are still nice though)


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I'm too lazy to read the previous pages (sorry) but did anybody see the thread that was made a month ago about the CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid not having printing anymore in a newer revision/batch?
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=35226.0
> Definitely want. It's going to be like Filco without the pinging issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Filco boards are still nice though)


You mean like this?


----------



## Xplaced

Hello,

First post on this site. I've got a question about mechanical keyboards (the QuickFire Rapid specifically) and brown switches.

I own two boards right now, the Razer BlackWidow (blues) and the Quickfire Rapid (browns). I just purchased the QF Rapid a couple days ago because I wanted to avoid the loud clickiness of blues, but retain their feel.

The issue I'm having with my QF Rapid is that it has almost no tactical feedback to me. The keys push down really easy, and it feels to me like how folks describe red switches (really easy to push, linear, etc). I was expecting a blue feel with brown quiet, but instead it feels almost like a really light black switch board I tried in the past.

Is this normal for this keyboard? Is this how all browns feel? I'm basing my opinion on brown switches around this board, but from what I've read of how browns are supposed to feel, this is not right. However all the keys feel the same pressure-wise, and it is quieter than the blues. I can only feel the "bump" when pressing keys if I pay very close attention and press them very slowly. Otherwise, I never feel it during regular typing.

I average around 85 WPM so I am a decent typist speed-wise. Should I be able to feel the feedback on the browns better than this, or this is how they are?

Also, my P key craps out sometimes. I'm pretty sure that isn't normal. Anyone else's board do that?

Thanks for the input all.

-X

PS - I should state that I'm looking to get a keyboard that I love the feel of and that will last me many years. I don't want to go over $150 in price, so I've been looking at either the Black Widow 2013 Ultimate or a DAS Board. I almost bought a DAS, but instead went with the QF Rapid because I read it had very high build quality. So far, I would rate my Black Widow export board as better quality, and better feel. But, as I said, I'm wondering if I have a "normal" brown board. The feedback I get from the QF Rapid just doesn't feel like what I've researched brown switches should feel like.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm having some rattling in my space bar and backspace key. I'm not sure what's causing it. Anyone know how to fix it? It only happens on the right side of both keys.


----------



## ripster

Try removing the key, lubing it, and putting it back.

Instructions here:

http://imgur.com/a/CkjYK


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I'm too lazy to read the previous pages (sorry) but did anybody see the thread that was made a month ago about the CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid not having printing anymore in a newer revision/batch?
> 
> http://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=35226.0
> 
> Definitely want. It's going to be like Filco without the pinging issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Filco boards are still nice though)


Filcos don't ping, they sing.

The Cm Storms still have a label on the back.

http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/107iv5/i_was_just_thinking_why_remove_the_coolermaster/


----------



## mironccr345

Yup, the only branding on the "new" CM storms, are on the back.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xplaced*
> 
> Hello,
> First post on this site. I've got a question about mechanical keyboards (the QuickFire Rapid specifically) and brown switches.
> I own two boards right now, the Razer BlackWidow (blues) and the Quickfire Rapid (browns). I just purchased the QF Rapid a couple days ago because I wanted to avoid the loud clickiness of blues, but retain their feel.
> The issue I'm having with my QF Rapid is that it has almost no tactical feedback to me. The keys push down really easy, and it feels to me like how folks describe red switches (really easy to push, linear, etc). I was expecting a blue feel with brown quiet, but instead it feels almost like a really light black switch board I tried in the past.
> Is this normal for this keyboard? Is this how all browns feel? I'm basing my opinion on brown switches around this board, but from what I've read of how browns are supposed to feel, this is not right. However all the keys feel the same pressure-wise, and it is quieter than the blues. I can only feel the "bump" when pressing keys if I pay very close attention and press them very slowly. Otherwise, I never feel it during regular typing.
> I average around 85 WPM so I am a decent typist speed-wise. Should I be able to feel the feedback on the browns better than this, or this is how they are?
> Also, my P key craps out sometimes. I'm pretty sure that isn't normal. Anyone else's board do that?
> Thanks for the input all.
> -X
> PS - I should state that I'm looking to get a keyboard that I love the feel of and that will last me many years. I don't want to go over $150 in price, so I've been looking at either the Black Widow 2013 Ultimate or a DAS Board. I almost bought a DAS, but instead went with the QF Rapid because I read it had very high build quality. So far, I would rate my Black Widow export board as better quality, and better feel. But, as I said, I'm wondering if I have a "normal" brown board. The feedback I get from the QF Rapid just doesn't feel like what I've researched brown switches should feel like.


Maybe the link below will help? Blues are Tactile/Clicky switches and the browns are tactile/non-clicky switches. The "clicky noise" you hear on the browns are from the keys bottoming out. It's a good read and really helped me understand the diff switches.
http://hothardware.com/cs/blogs/mrtg/archive/2009/03/09/mechanical-key-switch-keyboards-demystified.aspx


----------



## Riou

The tactile bump is more pronounced on the blues than browns. Browns require less actuation force and can seem more linear.


----------



## Jayrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xplaced*
> 
> The feedback I get from the QF Rapid just doesn't feel like what I've researched brown switches should feel like.


Many people feel the same way about browns as you do. These people often describe them as "scratchy reds".

I personally am on the other end of the spectrum and feel that browns have just enough feedback as to where I don't bottom out as much as I do on reds and can type a bit faster.

Errrrrrrrrrrrrybody is different.

If you want more feedback without the noise then you can delve deeper into the mech keyboard world and try to find some mx clears or "ergo" clears.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xplaced*
> 
> Hello,
> First post on this site. I've got a question about mechanical keyboards (the QuickFire Rapid specifically) and brown switches.
> I own two boards right now, the Razer BlackWidow (blues) and the Quickfire Rapid (browns). I just purchased the QF Rapid a couple days ago because I wanted to avoid the loud clickiness of blues, but retain their feel.
> The issue I'm having with my QF Rapid is that it has almost no tactical feedback to me. The keys push down really easy, and it feels to me like how folks describe red switches (really easy to push, linear, etc). I was expecting a blue feel with brown quiet, but instead it feels almost like a really light black switch board I tried in the past.
> Is this normal for this keyboard? Is this how all browns feel? I'm basing my opinion on brown switches around this board, but from what I've read of how browns are supposed to feel, this is not right. However all the keys feel the same pressure-wise, and it is quieter than the blues. I can only feel the "bump" when pressing keys if I pay very close attention and press them very slowly. Otherwise, I never feel it during regular typing.
> I average around 85 WPM so I am a decent typist speed-wise. Should I be able to feel the feedback on the browns better than this, or this is how they are?
> Also, my P key craps out sometimes. I'm pretty sure that isn't normal. Anyone else's board do that?
> Thanks for the input all.
> -X
> PS - I should state that I'm looking to get a keyboard that I love the feel of and that will last me many years. I don't want to go over $150 in price, so I've been looking at either the Black Widow 2013 Ultimate or a DAS Board. I almost bought a DAS, but instead went with the QF Rapid because I read it had very high build quality. So far, I would rate my Black Widow export board as better quality, and better feel. But, as I said, I'm wondering if I have a "normal" brown board. The feedback I get from the QF Rapid just doesn't feel like what I've researched brown switches should feel like.


I just got my Quickfire Rapid with browns today, and I have to admit, I feel pretty much exactly the same as you do. Definitely not as much tactical feedback as I was expecting... Also the larger keys (backspace, shift, space) rattle/wobble more than I expected..
I was considering the Filco Majestouch 2 with browns, but got the Quickfire since it was half the price and from reviews seemed to be almost as good. I assume the Filco would be no better in regards to how the switches themselves feel, since they'd use the exact same switches anyway? I guess I'll just have to decide if I want to go full-tactile (blues) or full-linear (red) next time, rather than trying to compromise...

Edit: Also, the + shape opening of the red WASD keys that came with the Quickfire seems to be cut too small, and they don't fit on the keyboard.. not a big deal, but still somewhat disappointing...


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Edit: Also, the + shape opening of the red WASD keys that came with the Quickfire seems to be cut too small, and they don't fit on the keyboard.. not a big deal, but still somewhat disappointing...


The red key caps can fit, but you have to push them harder down to get them level with the black key caps.


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> The red key caps can fit, but you have to push them harder down to get them level with the black key caps.


Thanks, I'll have to try that later.. I just didn't want to use too much force putting them on because it came with a big warning saying not to push too hard when replacing the keycaps..

Also, I realize blue switches are louder, but do they have a more pronounced tactile bump as well?


----------



## immakulate

You might want to look a little closer buddy, they are clearly laser etched. Unless you got the older tawain non NA version.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> The red key caps can fit, but you have to push them harder down to get them level with the black key caps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll have to try that later.. I just didn't want to use too much force putting them on because it came with a big warning saying not to push too hard when replacing the keycaps..
> 
> Also, I realize blue switches are louder, but do they have a more pronounced tactile bump as well?
> 
> Edit: Also, what's up with CMStorm's website listing the keyboard as having "Laser-marked keycaps", when these are clearly painted on? I can feel the letters under my fingers and I just know in a month these will be wearing off.. Almost seems like false advertising.
Click to expand...

The blues have more of a bump than browns. There is also a louder clicker noise.
Quote:


> Light Tactile Switch: Cherry MX Brown
> 
> Actuation Force: 55cN
> The Cherry Brown switches are about halfway between a typing and a gaming switch. Some people prefer them for gaming since it enables you to double tap faster. Unlike the black switches, the browns have a soft, tactile bump about half way through the key press. The MX Brown switches have a softer click when depressed and require less force to actuate than the blue switches. The Das Keyboard silent series utilizes Cherry MX Brown switches.
> 
> Clicky Switch: Cherry MX Blue
> 
> Actuation Force: 60cN
> The blue switches are considered to be the best switch for typing because they have a "clicky" tactile bump when the activation point is hit. While many people prefer them for gaming, it is not as easy to double tap as other switches since the release point is above the actuation point. The standard "clicky" versions of Das Keyboards utilize Cherry MX Blue switches.


It seems that Coolermaster laser etched the keys and also filled it with colour filler.
Quote:


> Laser Etching
> 
> A laser is used to burn the required character into the keycap, physically marking it, therefore impossible to wear off. This works best on light colored keys as it results in an image with a black burned color, but it works for black keys as well.
> Many manufacturers, Das Keyboard included, fill the engraved area with colored filler in order to laser etch on a black plastic background and have the character standout. You can also feel the texture of the raised character on each key with this process. Watch the video below to see the laser etching process.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ripster's spiffy animations*


As you can see, the blue switches have a much larger bump piece than the brown switches. Also observe the blue plunger and white slider piece are two separate pieces unlike browns, reds, blacks, clears, etc. That means you have to press the key down a bit before it actually starts to move that metal piece. Also compare the differences of blues and browns to red switches which are linear. Browns are closer to reds since the tactile bump is not very large.

You can read more here: http://www.daskeyboard.com/blog/?page_id=1458


----------



## TarballX

Thanks for the information. I removed the part about the key paint from my post so as to not mislead anyone. I just jumped to the conclusion that they were painted since I could feel the filler under my fingers, which I assumed was paint.
I am liking the keyboard more and more each time I come back to use it, perhaps I should have waited a while before posting my initial reaction. The browns aren't exactly what I expected, but since I had no way of trying a mechanical keyboard before buying, they aren't too bad for a first shot. (Micro Center, the only retail store that sells mechanical keyboards around here, doesn't have any out on display!) Maybe someday I'll try blues.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *immakulate*
> 
> You might want to look a little closer buddy, they are clearly laser etched. Unless you got the older tawain non NA version.


Which is what I have, and they keys are fading quickly.


----------



## Xplaced

Thanks for the info guys. That helps me understand browns a little more. The thing that tipped me off the most actually was the moving .gif where the brown switch's bump was less pronounced than the blue. I've seen those before and just never noticed that the bump was less pronounced. Kinda a tiny thing to pick up on when looking at it, but until pointed out I just didn't notice. So, thanks for that.

@TarballX - now that I know more about the browns, I think that this is just how all browns would feel. I think they are very minimal tactile feedback and their only noise is the keys bottoming out. Which, I knew that last part, but I didn't' realize their "bump" would be so minute. The "tactile feedback" is pretty much going to be noticeable to someone coming from membrane or something like cherry reds or blacks, would be my guess. I'm going the other direction - I'm coming from blues to browns, so naturally they feel much less tactile and of course they aren't clicky like the blues.

So, all in all, I think that my worry about the QuickFire Rapid's keys not being very tactile is probably not something I should be worrying about. I think they really just are this way. I think going from blue to brown is what's throwing me off so much about the descriptions I've read about them. I just expected brown to be more tactile than it is, when in fact it is just a really light key compared to blue.

Like someone posted on here, "scratchy reds" would be how I'd describe them, but that's also (for me) based off of how I'd describe reds from other descriptions I've read of them, since I haven't personally used reds.







So it's an endless circle until I actually try reds!

I can say I have used browns, blues, and blacks now. I would say I like blues or blacks most (so far) because for me, the little bump in browns is so minute that when I do feel it, it makes me feel like the key is just being "pressed weird", or that it "stuttered" or something. I bottom out all the way when I type and I type better like that so I don't plan to try otherwise. That being the case, I am not sure browns fit the bill for what I'm looking for.

I may return the QuickFire Rapid and look into either another black board or possibly a red. I do like the light tough of the browns after using the board more, so I'm thinking I might like some reds due to no bump and just smooth fast typing. I will type with the board mostly, and I will game too, but I don't push keys errant enough that I'd worry about pressing keys wrong in games. Plus I'm no pro, so it doesn't matter when I do.









My experience with switches has been:
Blues - fun to type with, drives anyone around you crazy. Very tactile, the most of any I've tried.
Browns - not very tactile at all, a slighty "scratchy" feel or very minute "bump" felt when pushing keys slowly (in other words, not typing). Quieter than blues, light pressure actuates the key.
Blacks - Linear so no bump/scratch feel, stiffer than browns, probably would describe them as a blue key with no tactile feel or click. Bottoming out still makes loud clacks, which I like.








Reds - haven't tried them yet so I don't know. I hope they are like browns, but even lighter with no scratch/feedback. Just a pure bottom-it-out, easy to press key.

I feel a red board purchase in my future.







Seems like browns are all the rage right now, and I guess after tying them they just don't suit my needs as much as I expected. Then again, who knows. Maybe after sticking with them for a week I'll be used to them and love them, but I doubt it.


----------



## Xplaced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> I just got my Quickfire Rapid with browns today, and I have to admit, I feel pretty much exactly the same as you do. Definitely not as much tactical feedback as I was expecting... Also the larger keys (backspace, shift, space) rattle/wobble more than I expected..
> I was considering the Filco Majestouch 2 with browns, but got the Quickfire since it was half the price and from reviews seemed to be almost as good. I assume the Filco would be no better in regards to how the switches themselves feel, since they'd use the exact same switches anyway? I guess I'll just have to decide if I want to go full-tactile (blues) or full-linear (red) next time, rather than trying to compromise...
> Edit: Also, the + shape opening of the red WASD keys that came with the Quickfire seems to be cut too small, and they don't fit on the keyboard.. not a big deal, but still somewhat disappointing...


Hey TarballX,

I did put the red arrow keys on mine just to see what they were like, and they did not "click" in place like the black keys did when I put them back on. However they were the right height, I just had to push them on there pretty snuggly. Also, make sure you're putting them on right (you probably are!), because I can see how it would be possible to face each key practically any direction and just smash it on, but I think that the etching is actually nearer the part of the key that makes "sense". For example, the top red arrow key would be near the top of that key, the bottom near the bottom, left near left, right near right, etc. I hope I'm not just making that more confusing.









Hope that helps!


----------



## TarballX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xplaced*
> 
> Hey TarballX,
> I did put the red arrow keys on mine just to see what they were like, and they did not "click" in place like the black keys did when I put them back on. However they were the right height, I just had to push them on there pretty snuggly. Also, make sure you're putting them on right (you probably are!), because I can see how it would be possible to face each key practically any direction and just smash it on, but I think that the etching is actually nearer the part of the key that makes "sense". For example, the top red arrow key would be near the top of that key, the bottom near the bottom, left near left, right near right, etc. I hope I'm not just making that more confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yeah, you're right, I just needed to use a little more force. When looking at the cross shape on the back of the keycaps, the original black keys seemed to have a slightly larger opening, but apparently the smaller opening of the red keys still works fine. Thanks!


----------



## protzman

So Whats the verdict on this board? Garbage or not? I know its been out for a while, may be interested in picking one up for my gf w/ some diff keycaps ( as it is much cheaper than my filco)


----------



## phinix-mike

Guys, I miss my menu key next to Windows key, is there any simple way to map it? Would I need to use dedicated software for it or is it way to do it in Windows 7?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> So Whats the verdict on this board? Garbage or not? I know its been out for a while, may be interested in picking one up for my gf w/ some diff keycaps ( as it is much cheaper than my filco)


It's a really nice board. I'm using it for my main rig. All the keys work and I haven't experience any of the problems mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Xplaced

I just got it, and the only issue I've had with it is the P key spontaneously stopped working. I unplugged it and plugged it back in and it still didn't work, so I pressed the key repeatedly and it suddenly kicked in. Since then, I haven't had it stop working (I'm typing quite a few "p"'s right now and they seem ok).

It was my first brown board and I came from blues, so I was a little surprised at how easily the keys press. "Scratch reds" would be a good description of it that someone else on this board used, because the keys press down real easily. Very easy for me to bottom out (which I do anyway so that works for me).

Quality wise, I guess it's pretty good. Comparing to my Razer BlackWidow, I think the keys feel a little more wobbly, but they type fine. The board's heavy as heck, so it feels well-built. The light key feeling takes a little bit of quality feel away for me, but I still attribute that to typing on blues first. I think they are actually normal for a brown switch and of normal brown quality, based on further research.

I'm still on the fence about keeping it. I'm thinking I might like something easy to press that's linear instead of with the mild bump. To me, the tactile bump on browns isn't worth it after using blues. The blues are your all-out "feel" key if that's what you're looking for. The browns are almost like blue wannabes without the noise.







That's how I think of them anyway. I think I personally will be happier with reds, but I won't know until I try them sometime.

The space of the board is great. I miss the numpad, but I like the space I'm getting without it, so that's pretty cool. I'm considering ordering the Rapid with red switches since I'm enjoying the smaller size of the board. We'll see what I end up doing eventually.









Hope my mini-review helps you a little there, Protzman.


----------



## immakulate

Yeah I owned browns coming from blues, wasn't very satisfied at all. I find linear non tactile switches like the red specifically to be the best for gaming but everyone is different. Try reds, I think you will enjoy those.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *protzman*
> 
> So Whats the verdict on this board? Garbage or not? I know its been out for a while, may be interested in picking one up for my gf w/ some diff keycaps ( as it is much cheaper than my filco)


Everyone loves it. People here and on geekhack say it's comparable to a Filco but for almost half the price.


----------



## ripster

Other than the case, the PCB, the rubberized coating, the controller firmware, the cable, the connector, the keys, the logo(s), and the font it is EXACTLY the same!

Oh, and the box.

Does the CM Storm come with that nifty Filco noodle cover?


----------



## Taiwanese

Just got my Quickfire with MX blues. Unfortunately mine still has the original branding







. But after staring at it for 5 minutes, I realized it isn't that bad.









anyways, what are some things I can test to make sure nothing is wrong with this keyboard?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Filcos don't ping, they sing.
> The Cm Storms still have a label on the back.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/107iv5/i_was_just_thinking_why_remove_the_coolermaster/


I remember you posted in my thread saying "I feel your ping".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Yup, the only branding on the "new" CM storms, are on the back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taiwanese*
> 
> Just got my Quickfire with MX blues. Unfortunately mine still has the original branding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But after staring at it for 5 minutes, I realized it isn't that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, what are some things I can test to make sure nothing is wrong with this keyboard?


You can fix it with some paint.


----------



## ripster

Ping!


----------



## BradleyKZN

I cannot find the rapid with red switches in my country, is it legal to import one, and if it is, does anyone know where? Amazon wont ship it


----------



## Xplaced

Has anyone had both a BlackWidow Expert and the Rapid with blues? If so, can you compare the feel between the two? I'm considering buying the Rapid with blues. I like browns and don't like reds, but I like blue the most after all my experimentation, so I'm wondering if it would be worth buying the blues if I already have a BlackWidow with blues.









Also, the Rapid with blues is selling for only around $75 right now on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Mechanical-SGK-4000-GKCL1-US/dp/B0068INSUM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1350398442&sr=8-2&keywords=mechanical+keyboard+blue+switches


----------



## Piospi

My QuickFire Rapid Red


----------



## EliteReplay

Where can i get the branded one? it look cool imo.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Where can i get the branded one? it look cool imo.


I would try Amazon? Maybe contacting CoolerMaster directly would guaranty one? Also, try sending the CMCarter a PM, he can help you out?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> My QuickFire Rapid Red


Why can't we get unbranded ANSI QFR in Spain? The Filcos do cost a fortune :S


----------



## kylestyle

I've got one in blues and one in blacks, might end up getting rid of the blacks though.


----------



## bnitch

I've got a Ducky with Blacks and a QFR with Blues and I much prefer to hear and feel the clicks of the Blues. I can't understand why people say they are too noisy, I never even notice the sound.


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

MX BLUES FTW!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kylestyle*
> 
> I've got one in blues and one in blacks, might end up getting rid of the blacks though.


How does the blacks compare to the blues?


----------



## Kabuks

My replacement board arrives tomorrow! Hopefully it is a non branded one as that would help ease the pain of the 30 dollar cost to ship the defective board.


----------



## watsaname

I bought one from Fry's Electronics not to long ago, maybe about two weeks. It came with the branding on it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## penguinz

Anyone has custom caps on theirs? Should any key caps work, or does it have to be specific?


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *penguinz*
> 
> Anyone has custom caps on theirs? Should any key caps work, or does it have to be specific?


The QFR uses "normal" sized cherry caps. It does not have "non-standard" sized keys like some other keyboards, so it should be fine.


----------



## TarballX

Speaking of key caps.. are there any places that sell Caps Lock key caps that are indented on the right side so you don't accidentally press it when pressing 'A'? Would such a key cap even work on this keyboard? That was the one feature of my G11 that I kind of miss..


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Speaking of key caps.. are there any places that sell Caps Lock key caps that are indented on the right side so you don't accidentally press it when pressing 'A'? Would such a key cap even work on this keyboard? That was the one feature of my G11 that I kind of miss..


You can order such a Caps Lock key here: http://www.techkeys.us/custom-keys.php


----------



## proudixz

i just ordered nnon branded one , and since i have 6gv2 and i love simple keycaps on it , will i be able to replace all keycaps and put on Coolermaster one ? i would love to get tthis asnwer:thumb:


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proudixz*
> 
> i just ordered nnon branded one , and since i have 6gv2 and i love simple keycaps on it , will i be able to replace all keycaps and put on Coolermaster one ? i would love to get tthis asnwer:thumb:






Some of the keys on the 6gv2 are different sized from the QFR as shown by the picture above. It appears the Enter key, \ key, right shift, and possibly the spacebar are different.


----------



## proudixz

yeah i see , i am going to pick keyboard tomorrow and will let you know , + gonna order custom full keycaps for it since this layout is gosh ugly.


----------



## EliteReplay

Question about Black Switches

how do u find playing games like Starcraft or typing in black? are they tiresome?
other question, is this keyboard easier to press than a membrane one? i have read that membrane and black feel pretty much the same in term of pressure u have to put in the keys?


----------



## Kabuks

My replacement board arrived last night. When I opened the box I was a bit disheartened to see that they had sent a refurbished board (unsealed keyboard box with dings and dents on it) as the replacement. (Don't know if that is their general policy but I was certainly not expecting that when I paid 30$ to ship out my defective board for replacement) I've been using the board for a day and so far there is nothing wrong with it other than the grease stains on the back of the board that were present when I took it out of the box. (looks like greasy finger / hand marks all over the back that I can't seem to remove)

So basically I paid $120 (90$ original keyboard + 30$ to ship defective one) and all I have is a refurbished keyboard with grease stains on the back.








Pretty disappointed the situation.


----------



## ryanhirsch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kabuks*
> 
> My replacement board arrived last night. When I opened the box I was a bit disheartened to see that they had sent a refurbished board (unsealed keyboard box with dings and dents on it) as the replacement. (Don't know if that is their general policy but I was certainly not expecting that when I paid 30$ to ship out my defective board for replacement) I've been using the board for a day and so far there is nothing wrong with it other than the grease stains on the back of the board that were present when I took it out of the box. (looks like greasy finger / hand marks all over the back that I can't seem to remove)
> So basically I paid $120 (90$ original keyboard + 30$ to ship defective one) and all I have is a refurbished keyboard with grease stains on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty dispassionate in the situation.


Wow, I'd be super pissed if I were you. I'd see if you can get a hold of the rep on here, or contact CM through another method. $120 for some one else's greasy, used keyboard is *NOT* okay.


----------



## scriz

I'd call and complain to them. They sent me a brand new one in the box. I was only disappointed because I had sent them one with chinese letters on the keys plus english and they returned me one with just english. Oh well









Also: Why'd you pay $30 to ship it? Didn't have any of the flat rate gameboard boxes? Those are only 15.95.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TarballX*
> 
> Speaking of key caps.. are there any places that sell Caps Lock key caps that are indented on the right side so you don't accidentally press it when pressing 'A'? Would such a key cap even work on this keyboard? That was the one feature of my G11 that I kind of miss..


What? So, you want to de-activate the "capslock" button so that accidentally you don't activate it while pressing A ? If so, changing keycaps has nothing to do with any of it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Question about Black Switches
> how do u find playing games like Starcraft or typing in black? are they tiresome?
> other question, is this keyboard easier to press than a membrane one? i have read that membrane and black feel pretty much the same in term of pressure u have to put in the keys?


I'd get a tactile switch, every day (and I've tried the 4 most used, being blue, brown, red and black... and all extensively). Why? Tactile switches are the best when you only push every key once, release, and then press another one. And they are better at that because you feel the key-press (the tactility) and thus you know, without any doubt, that the mechanism has activated.

Instead, when you are tapping a key more than once (like with an fps, in which some keys need to be pressed once and again), depending on which mechanism you are using you may be caught between the hysteresis, and what is that? Tactile mechanisms (not all, this is specially true with MX Blue... and almost non existent on mx brown) have an actuation point and a de-bouncing point. Sometimes, you need to release the key higher than its actual actuation point in order for the key to register again... and thus why Mx blue aren't recommended for fps games, but are lovely for typing and for RTS.

So, having tried them all, I'd stick with Mx brown or Mx red. Because I play a lot of fps and barely ever touch an RTS and don't type that much, I'd choose mx red... but, if not, I'd stick with Mx brown or even mx blue (but blues are a no-no for me because I play fps mainly).

Cheers!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kabuks*
> 
> My replacement board arrived last night. When I opened the box I was a bit disheartened to see that they had sent a refurbished board (unsealed keyboard box with dings and dents on it) as the replacement. (Don't know if that is their general policy but I was certainly not expecting that when I paid 30$ to ship out my defective board for replacement) I've been using the board for a day and so far there is nothing wrong with it other than the grease stains on the back of the board that were present when I took it out of the box. (looks like greasy finger / hand marks all over the back that I can't seem to remove)
> So basically I paid $120 (90$ original keyboard + 30$ to ship defective one) and all I have is a refurbished keyboard with grease stains on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty disappointed the situation.


Oh man, I would be supper pissed. You dropped good money for a refurbished board, that's not right. I'd contact customer service or PM CMCarter. Hope things work out?


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Oh man, I would be supper pissed. You dropped good money for a refurbished board, that's not right. I'd contact customer service or PM CMCarter. Hope things work out?


Yup, I'm not paying top dollar for a keyboard... to receive a lemon, waste my time sending it... AND THEN RECEIVE A REFURB UNIT!


----------



## BradleyKZN

Getting my CM Rapid Cherry Blacks next week, mega amped







first gaming keyboard too


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Getting my CM Rapid Cherry Blacks next week, mega amped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first gaming keyboard too


me too


----------



## chinesefood

What do you guys think is the chance of getting a brandless one from Amazon right now? Would the reds have the highest chance of not being branded?
http://www.amazon.com/Storm-QuickFire-Rapid-Mechanical-SGK-4000-GKCL1-US/dp/B0068INSUM/

Also, anyone know if it's possible to get rid of the branding with something like goo gone?


----------



## ripster

Not Good. This works.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Woot, just ordered my quick fire rapid black switch!

Hope mines branded, think it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Woot, just ordered my quick fire rapid black switch!
> Hope mines branded, think it looks pretty awesome.


Cool, post those pic's then when you get it.


----------



## Kunstbanause

" 2. Backspace key is squeaky. Has it happened to others? Does it go away? I'm not a DIY kind of person, so I wouldn't go about trying to fix it.

The backspace key stopped working for me after 5 days.


----------



## ripster

Did it improve your typing accuracy?


----------



## Tiagowski

Guys is there anyway to remap keys in this keyboard? I want to change "Z" with "Y" in germany layout..


----------



## Nom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiagowski*
> 
> Guys is there anyway to remap keys in this keyboard? I want to change "Z" with "Y" in germany layout..


Yep, just swap the keys over and then use a program like KeyTweak to remap them within Windows http://webpages.charter.net/krumsick/


----------



## Tiagowski

Thanks alot!!


----------



## EliteReplay

Well mine arrived today... i have to get custom to it... haha really odd how it feels at first.. black switches btw... they are more light than my DELL rubber dome keyboard tho.
so i think this is a very good upgrade... tbh.
black switch aren't as bad as many said, but if u can get red, which they are lighter than blacks, go for them... dont get wrong! black are pretty light but lighter even better right?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quick question how do u make the multimedia keys to work with winamp?

edit: i got it thanks!


----------



## SirWooties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quick question how do u make the multimedia keys to work with winamp?


I think you have to hold the FN key next to the bottom right Control Key and press the multimedia keys at the same time.


----------



## SirWooties

My 2 day old Quickfire Rapid with brown switches is already having a squeaky enter key. How do I fix this?

Another question: does anyone know where I can buy some aftermarket keys that will fit on this board?


----------



## Riou

I believe applying some sort of lubricant on the metal stabilisers would reduce squeekiness.


----------



## SirWooties

Anyone ordered this particular set of keycaps from WASD? Do these fit with the quickfire rapid? I to replace the black keys with white ones.

http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/87-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> My 2 day old Quickfire Rapid with brown switches is already having a squeaky enter key. How do I fix this?
> 
> Another question: does anyone know where I can buy some aftermarket keys that will fit on this board?


Lube guide.

http://imgur.com/a/CkjYK

Key links at the placethatmustnotbelinkedto.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Anyone ordered this particular set of keycaps from WASD? Do these fit with the quickfire rapid? I to replace the black keys with white ones.
> http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/87-key-cherry-mx-keycap-set.html


http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/keycap-compatibility


----------



## BradleyKZN

Well mine arrived and is waiting at home! 2 hours till I see it, cant wait!


----------



## BradleyKZN

They sent blue switches instead of blacks that I ordered, very interesting to type on! (Doing so right now







)


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

You got Blues by mistake? You might have caught a break there...

I hate linear switches... MX Blacks included.

BLUES FTW!!!!!


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Computer-Lab in Basement*
> 
> You got Blues by mistake? You might have caught a break there...
> I hate linear switches... MX Blacks included.
> BLUES FTW!!!!!


This has actually occurred to me lol, dont have any experience with mech switches anyway, so might as well stick with blues. Really enjoying it!


----------



## EliteReplay

Ok, another question, what is it for the SCR LK key? since this keyboard doesnt have a numpad why is this?


----------



## SirWooties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Ok, another question, what is it for the SCR LK key? since this keyboard doesnt have a numpad why is this?


I think it's just there for the sake of being there. Regardless of no numpad, it'd be weird if there is a missing scroll lock.


----------



## SirWooties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> Lube guide.
> http://imgur.com/a/CkjYK
> Key links at the placethatmustnotbelinkedto.


Would Vaseline work as a lubricant? That's all I have.


----------



## ripster

Depends on what we are talking about...(°_°)

Actually just go the HW/Auto store and get some proper grease!


----------



## EliteReplay

another question... i used to put character with codes for example ALT + 64 = ñ
but now any of those command with ALT+ Any number. it doesnt work


----------



## raisinbun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Ok, another question, what is it for the SCR LK key? since this keyboard doesnt have a numpad why is this?


Scroll lock is intended to change behaviour of arrow keys, from "moving cursor around" to "scrolling page around", but today it is rarely used, most noticeably in Excel. The one that is associated with numpad is called "Num Lock"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> another question... i used to put character with codes for example ALT + 64 = ñ
> but now any of those command with ALT+ Any number. it doesnt work


Alt+numbers only work with numpad numbers (any workarounds?)


----------



## cipp

Just got my quick fire pro in the mail.. my typing accuracy has gone down the drain haha, but I'll get used to it









There was one problem but I'm not going to RMA it. The + key on the numpad was off and swiveling from side to side. I pushed it back down and it seems to work just fine, however even a slight pull of the key brings it back up. I don't use the numpad at all really so it doesn't bother me


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipp*
> 
> Just got my quick fire pro in the mail.. my typing accuracy has gone down the drain haha, but I'll get used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was one problem but I'm not going to RMA it. The + key on the numpad was off and swiveling from side to side. I pushed it back down and it seems to work just fine, however even a slight pull of the key brings it back up. I don't use the numpad at all really so it doesn't bother me


Which Cherry switches did you get?


----------



## cipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Which Cherry switches did you get?


The MX Browns









Newegg had it on sale for $69.99


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cipp*
> 
> The MX Browns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg had it on sale for $69.99


Oh man, I would have picked one up for work If I knew that!


----------



## lowtek

Got the QFR with Browns today from Amazon after Newegg refunded me for my defective G710+. It feels really weird going from the huge monstrosity that was the G710+ to the no frills QFR, but I really like the keyboard after typing on it for a couple of hours. But I'm definitely going to need to buy a wristpad, the keyboard itself is a bit too tall for my tastes.

Oh the keyboard was unbranded, if anyone cares about that. Kind of amusing to see a key that says "WIN" on it.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I can't believe this actually happened but my left alt is broken.... plugged it into my other PC's and I'm getting the same thing... What should I do next?

Edit: it works sometimes?

Edit 2: It works when I push it down a little? what's going on?

No longer works... Should I RMA?


----------



## ripster

There is a recurring problem with Quick Fire Rapids and that left alt. You're the 6th one I've seen with the same problem.

Weird, wonder if it is a trace layout issue since cold solder problems wouldn't be that isolated to one switch location. Nor would a Cherry MX switch bounce or switch specific problem.

http://www.sc2sea.com/showthread.php?t=5869

Even curiouser is it happening on the Pro!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1305321/defective-left-alt-coolermaster-quickfire-pro-sgk-4010-gkcm1-us/30


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripster*
> 
> There is a recurring problem with Quick Fire Rapids and that left alt. You're the 6th one I've seen with the same problem.
> Weird, wonder if it is a trace layout issue since cold solder problems wouldn't be that isolated to one switch location. Nor would a Cherry MX switch bounce or switch specific problem.
> http://www.sc2sea.com/showthread.php?t=5869
> Even curiouser is it happening on the Pro!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1305321/defective-left-alt-coolermaster-quickfire-pro-sgk-4010-gkcm1-us/30


Very interesting. What should I do next? I've never had to RMA anything what's the process like? I bought it from the CM store a few months back when they had the OCN deal.


----------



## draterrojam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Very interesting. What should I do next? I've never had to RMA anything what's the process like? I bought it from the CM store a few months back when they had the OCN deal.


Just shoot them an email or talk to the rep on here (forgot his name) but they are pretty good with helping out in comparison to other companies.


----------



## Jeshua

Does anyone know where can I get one shipped internationally?


----------



## HaiiYaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeshua*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I get one shipped internationally?


Here
http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/


----------



## Dante003

Go to 1:25


----------



## Computer-Lab in Basement

He broke his saw horse...

Goes to show that QFRs are pretty durable...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I just sent them a RMA request. Hopefully it gets approved.


----------



## Nom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*
> 
> Here
> http://global.pchome.com.tw/english/


I got mine from these guys, it arrived within a week


----------



## kylestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Question about Black Switches
> how do u find playing games like Starcraft or typing in black? are they tiresome?
> other question, is this keyboard easier to press than a membrane one? i have read that membrane and black feel pretty much the same in term of pressure u have to put in the keys?


looks like I'm a little late on the response

typing on blacks is miserable for me - many typos that otherwise wouldn't occur

I find that FPS style games are more suited for a black switch or other games where you're constantly mashing keys

when I play games I like to bottom out, so it's not likely I'll be going back to blacks


----------



## Omega215d

I could never get used to typing on mx blacks when I had the ThermalTake Meka G1. I had to lower the key repeat rate in Windows and make more of a conscious effort when typing. Gaming on them got a bit tiring after a while (a few hours or more) as they had quite a bit of resistance. Of course when I bought the Meka G1 I was coming straight from a rubber dome Sidewinder X6.

Being in NYC I live near a store called J&R and they have a Quickfire Rapid (blue) for $70 and a Mionix mechanical with blacks along with DAS at a bit lower than their standard retail price. Despite having a Blackwidow Ultimate with blues along with a CM Trigger I feel tempted to get the Quickfire because of the price.


----------



## BradleyKZN

I have been given control of this thread and will be working on getting it official!


----------



## CMCarter

Available in Limited Edition Black on Black w/ Cherry MX Greens!

http://www.cmstore-usa.com/quickfire-rapid-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-green-switch/


----------



## Rdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeshua*
> 
> Does anyone know where can I get one shipped internationally?


Hope this does not count as spam, but, if you live in Mexico as your profile indicates, you can get oen from here:

http://www.digitalife.com.mx/producto/14197/COOLERMASTER/TECLADO-STORM-QUICKFIRE-RAPID-GAMING-USB-SGK_:_4000_:_GKCL1_:_US

I guess it would be cheaper than inporting it ?


----------



## Jeshua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rdz*
> 
> Hope this does not count as spam, but, if you live in Mexico as your profile indicates, you can get oen from here:
> http://www.digitalife.com.mx/producto/14197/COOLERMASTER/TECLADO-STORM-QUICKFIRE-RAPID-GAMING-USB-SGK_:_4000_:_GKCL1_:_US
> I guess it would be cheaper than inporting it ?


Thanks !


----------



## ANDMYGUN

is it known for CM to take a few days to approve a RMA? been 4 days. =/


----------



## Rdz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeshua*
> 
> Gracias !


No problem







.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> is it known for CM to take a few days to approve a RMA? been 4 days. =/


Best way is to hop on live chat and bug them. Keep in mind out of the last 4 days, only one of them was technically a working day (Vets day on Monday + Weekend) so they may have been pretty heavily backed up today. Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Best way is to hop on live chat and bug them. Keep in mind out of the last 4 days, only one of them was technically a working day (Vets day on Monday + Weekend) so they may have been pretty heavily backed up today. Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you.


Thanks Carter, I'm fine with waiting. Was just wondering how long it usually takes, I totally blanked out and forgot yesterday was Veterans day.... Thanks again for being so cool =D


----------



## mmontag

Just got my CM Rapid and the left-alt key doesn't work.








It's a shame, but I guess I will just RMA.

It was from Amazon with brown switches and the new less-branding design.


----------



## ripster

That is the fourth one of those I have seen.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1305321/defective-left-alt-coolermaster-quickfire-pro-sgk-4010-gkcm1-us/20

http://www.sc2sea.com/showthread.php?t=5869

and MOAR: google "quickfire left alt"

AND STILL GeekWhackers keep saying it's the same as a Filco.


----------



## Vikhr

Anyone else have a problem with their QF where it'll sometimes not let your PC POST and fail your overclock if it does POST?
The problem seemed to go away after unplugging and replugging in the usb cable but now it's not being recognized by my PC at all.


----------



## ripster

Now THIS is one of those FEW times I recommend a PS/2 keyboard.


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmontag*
> 
> Just got my CM Rapid and the left-alt key doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame, but I guess I will just RMA.
> It was from Amazon with brown switches and the new less-branding design.


Unfortunately, there was a very small concentrated batch Costar apparently had issues with left ALT. All issues have been fixed and it will not happen on any further board. We are able to track down the exact order these came in on, unfortunately it affects Blue, Red & Brown switches but in a very limited fashion. Also its impossible to recall the whole shipment because only about 1 out of 20 boards suffer the issue.

Please understand this was something we didnt catch, but do apologize, and assure you we have tightened up QC BIG time on our Costar boards.


----------



## mironccr345

@CMcarter Do you know when the TK browns are going on sale?


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> @CMcarter Do you know when the TK browns are going on sale?


Not for a while. Mid Jan at the earliest.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Not for a while. Mid Jan at the earliest.


Hey there CMCarter

I really love my Cooler Master Quick Fire black switches keyboard but I might be upgrading in January/February

What is the top of the line CM mechanical keyboard at the moment?

Also are black switches still the most quiet one of all?


----------



## CMCarter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there CMCarter
> 
> I really love my Cooler Master Quick Fire black switches keyboard but I might be upgrading in January/February
> 
> What is the top of the line CM mechanical keyboard at the moment?
> 
> Also are black switches still the most quiet one of all?


Currently the CM Storm Trigger is the Flagship model keyboard.

It really comes down to how you type, the majority of the noise outside of "Clicky" switches should all sound relatively about the same.

Red/Brown/Black are = as long as you are not bottoming out.

Blues/Greens on the other hand have Audible click feedback.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Currently the CM Storm Trigger is the Flagship model keyboard.
> It really comes down to how you type, the majority of the noise outside of "Clicky" switches should all sound relatively about the same.
> Red/Brown/Black are = as long as you are not bottoming out.
> Blues/Greens on the other hand have Audible click feedback.


Thank you for the response.

So basically the Trigger and the Quick Fire I have differ because Trigger has numpad + macro keys and wrist rest? The Quick Fire has a phenomenal build quality, can we say the same thing for the Trigger?

Since my current one is black switches, I might go for the Red version since it seems a hot one as well but can not decide unfortunately


----------



## TomatoBasket

My left alt-key just failed on my CM Quickfire with brown switches. I've applied for a RMA and I'll see if it works. I'm a bit worried at getting the same keyboard who will probably also fail in 2 months.

Shame, it was a nice keyboard.

-Seems like it was just a small batch of CM Quickfire with Blue, Red or Brown switches.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomatoBasket*
> 
> My left alt-key just failed on my CM Quickfire with brown switches. I've applied for a RMA and I'll see if it works. I'm a bit worried at getting the same keyboard who will probably also fail in 2 months.
> Shame, it was a nice keyboard.
> I would stay away from the CM Quickfire line of keyboard for now. There is obviously something wrong with the QA and the design because this isn't the first thread I've stumbled on.


Actually it was only a small batch -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Unfortunately, there was a very small concentrated batch Costar apparently had issues with left ALT. All issues have been fixed and it will not happen on any further board. We are able to track down the exact order these came in on, unfortunately it affects Blue, Red & Brown switches but in a very limited fashion. Also its impossible to recall the whole shipment because only about 1 out of 20 boards suffer the issue.
> Please understand this was something we didnt catch, but do apologize, and assure you we have tightened up QC BIG time on our Costar boards.


On other news I RMA'd my keyboard and it should be there tomorrow, not quite sure how long it will take but I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## TomatoBasket

Aww man. I guess I was the one of the unlucky ones.

Thanks!


----------



## sammkv

Loving my mx black quick fire rapid. I would prefer brown or blue over the blacks if I had a choice but they price I got these blacks I cannot complain.


----------



## mmontag

Just got another quickfire rapid w/ broken left alt. yup, this is a real problem


----------



## hermitmaster

I just picked up the QF Rapid I'm typing on at Microcenter today. MX Blues and no branding on the face of the KB. It doesn't even have the CM Storm Windows keys.







I like typing on it a lot so far, but it's rather loud. Does the loudness of the click decrease over time with break in or will it always be this loud? I wanted the browns, but I couldn't beat the price I got on this one ($51.99 AR). Also, where can I get a pair of the CM Storm keys?


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> I just picked up the QF Rapid I'm typing on at Microcenter today. MX Blues and no branding on the face of the KB. It doesn't even have the CM Storm Windows keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like typing on it a lot so far, but it's rather loud. Does the loudness of the click decrease over time with break in or will it always be this loud? I wanted the browns, but I couldn't beat the price I got on this one ($51.99 AR). Also, where can I get a pair of the CM Storm keys?


I don't think the blues get quiet over time. Will always be loud. Good thing about the linear keys you can touch type to be pretty silent

Looks like you got the newer revision of the rapids without the branding all over the keyboard


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So basically the Trigger and the Quick Fire I have differ because Trigger has numpad + macro keys and wrist rest? The Quick Fire has a phenomenal build quality, can we say the same thing for the Trigger?


The trigger has a lot more case flex and all together doesn't feel as solid as the quickfire rapid to me.


----------



## MaDeuce50

my first mech keyboard and so far I'm loving it.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeuce50*
> 
> my first mech keyboard and so far I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Where did you get those white keys?


----------



## TomatoBasket

Does anyone have any experience with the CM RMA process? I'm about to send back my CM Quickfire Brown but it seems that I have to eat shipping charges.

Thing is, they might send me back a CM from the same batch of defective units, which would be a tad sad yet hilarious. The left alt-key would just break in two months...


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I shipped mine 5 days ago and paid for ups. Just got there today yet to be processed, what questions do you have?


----------



## TomatoBasket

I'm a bit concerned about getting a unit from the same defective shipment. That would be quite a bummer after RMA'ing my first keyboard.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomatoBasket*
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about getting a unit from the same defective shipment. That would be quite a bummer after RMA'ing my first keyboard.


I'm not sure how RMA'ing works but I think we're find, Carter said it only happened to a small batch of costar keyboards.


----------



## MaDeuce50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice! Where did you get those white keys?


Thanks, I got the white keys from WASD Keyboards


----------



## ANDMYGUN

My RMA delivered a few days ago but still hasn't processed, I'm sure it takes a little while but I just hope it actually made it there safe. First time I ever had to RMA anything and I'm some what worried.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Update on my RMA: Looks like they shipped my replacement earlier today and I should be getting it by monday, when I shipped it, the address was to some where in California but now it's coming from Toronto, so I guess I'm not getting the same keyboard back. I hope it's a nice replacement I only had the keyboard for 2 months. Just wanted to update.

Looks like it is actually in Ontario CA... My mistake...


----------



## sammkv

I suggest putting some lube on the big keys with the stabilizers. Got rid of the rattles completely!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> I suggest putting some lube on the big keys with the stabilizers. Got rid of the rattles completely!


what kind of lube did you use?


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> what kind of lube did you use?


http://www.elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,misc&pid=mechlube

I'm sure I could of used some other lubes. But this one just seemed safe to use. I just couldn't stand the rattling noise especially on the left shift key. Since that's primarily used all the time when I'm fps gaming.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, wanted to update everyone on my RMA, well I just received my RMA replacement and it looks pretty spanking new, the process was quite easy but I did have to chat with the live support a few times. It took a total of 18 days, which isn't too bad. I love that I have it back, seriously was going insane using my old membrane. Thanks Carter and CM!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, wanted to update everyone on my RMA, well I just received my RMA replacement and it looks pretty spanking new, the process was quite easy but I did have to chat with the live support a few times. It took a total of 18 days, which isn't too bad. I love that I have it back, seriously was going insane using my old membrane. Thanks Carter and CM!


That's good to hear, what was the issue?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> That's good to hear, what was the issue?


Left alt stopped working 2 months in, only happened to a small batch.


----------



## jameschisholm

Any idea what font the QFR red board uses?


----------



## ripster

Star Wars KHHHAAAAAAANNNNNNNN!

or at least that is what it says to me.


----------



## Vpr99

Does anyone have experience using this keyboard on a Mac? I’m having a bit of trouble getting it set up with mine. I can’t seem to get the left Control, Alt and Windows keys to remap in the proper order. Currently, it’s: [Control | Windows | Alt] and I want it set up as [Control | Alt | Command]. I’ve tried using KeyRemap4Macbook and it doesn’t seem to register the alt key as a keystroke. I think it’s because the Mac expects the keyboard to have 4 keys to the left of the spacebar, [Function | Control | Alt | Command] and for some reason it pretends that the Alt key doesn’t exist. Does anyone have experience with this, or can point me in the right direction of where I should go next to solve this?


----------



## ripster

Hmm...SHOULD work fine.


----------



## ripster

Looks like Reddit answered your question.

Bummer about the bad switch.

The left ALT problem on the Quickfire Rapid keeps going on...

And on...

And on...

So much for Geekwhackers love of Costar.


----------



## Phillychuck

Wanted to Ordered a blue version from Amazon, do you think the ALT key issue has been purged from their stock?

edit: guess I'll find out.


----------



## Patrick2810

Where can I find the CM Storm without the branding? I'm in the UK and can't find it... : (

Like this I found on Reddit.


----------



## Phillychuck

Not going to be helpful to you, but I got mine from US Amazon from Amazon LLC, I'm curious to know if these are just the new stock or some temporary factory oops.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Carter listened to the community and asked CM to start producing the QFR with less branding, I say less because there is still branding on the front of the keyboard. As far as I know places need to sell out on the older stock to be given the newer one with less branding. It's been a few months since the brandless one was released so I'm betting Amazon would be carrying the newest model. Though it's never certain you will be given a brandless one.


----------



## jameschisholm

@Patrick 2810

I'm from the UK and I bought my QFR red switch from www.scan.co.uk.



As you can see there is no branding on the face, its all matte black casing. The only branding is along the top edge:


----------



## samjsorensen

Just did the ergo clear mod on mine, very easy to do.. just need some experience w/ a soldering iron


----------



## mmontag

Those who have just received the cm storm rapid without branding from Amazon, does your left alt key work?... And what switches do you have?


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmontag*
> 
> Those who have just received the cm storm rapid without branding from Amazon, does your left alt key work?... And what switches do you have?


Only been a few days but ALT key (blues) is not DOA. However have read it can take a awhile to act up, and honestly I'm not doing much to stress it. When I play WoW, ALT is my main modifier, but on a break. Does anyone know if it is just a matter of a soldering issue, or damaged/faulty PCB?

I love this little keyboard so far, my only complaint is the detachable USB cable is way too rigid, I can't get it to stay in the side channels and it just lifts itself up in the air across the desk.


----------



## Patrick2810

Thanks! When I can I will order from scan


----------



## zflamewing

I just picked up one from with MX Blues from Fry's on sale. It's sharing the desk with my Ducky Shine II. So far I like it.


----------



## TomatoBasket

I just received my replacement Quickfire and I have a strange issue. It seems that anytime I press a key, there is a metallic sound coming from the keyboard. It's like the spring was hitting a metal plate and bouncing back. I don't remember that annoying sound from my previous board.

Man, what a mess, I just want a mechanical keyboard. I'll stay away from cheap ones from now on.

http://www.mediafire.com/?36wg8hrb9zi0ccz
http://www.mediafire.com/?284q88yba7hucvu

It's a CM Quickfire with browns. My previous CM ALT key failed.


----------



## GanjaGeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomatoBasket*
> 
> I just received my replacement Quickfire and I have a strange issue. It seems that anytime I press a key, there is a metallic sound coming from the keyboard. It's like the spring was hitting a metal plate and bouncing back. I don't remember that annoying sound from my previous board.
> 
> Man, what a mess, I just want a mechanical keyboard. I'll stay away from cheap ones from now on.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?36wg8hrb9zi0ccz
> http://www.mediafire.com/?284q88yba7hucvu
> 
> It's a CM Quickfire with browns. My previous CM ALT key failed.


Are you sure they didn't replace it with MX Blues instead of MX Browns?? Pop off a key and make sure that the switch is brown and not blue.

If it is indeed MX Browns, they shouldn't be making that noise









If they are MX Blues, they should sound something like that (kind of hard to tell by a recording) but that's not what you wanted so you'd be entitled to exchange it if they sent you the incorrect replacement.

Like I said though, the recording makes it hard to tell because recordings always sound different.. if I hit my browns hard enough they sound just like your recordings on my QF Rapid... My blues sound like that when I hit them normally on my other QF Rapid..


----------



## TomatoBasket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaGeek*
> 
> Are you sure they didn't replace it with MX Blues instead of MX Browns?? Pop off a key and make sure that the switch is brown and not blue.
> If it is indeed MX Browns, they shouldn't be making that noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are MX Blues, they should sound something like that (kind of hard to tell by a recording) but that's not what you wanted so you'd be entitled to exchange it if they sent you the incorrect replacement.
> Like I said though, the recording makes it hard to tell because recordings always sound different.. if I hit my browns hard enough they sound just like your recordings on my QF Rapid... My blues sound like that when I hit them normally on my other QF Rapid..


I just checked the keys and they are indeed Browns. I added 2 more files that showcase the issue.

http://www.mediafire.com/?j756rqqsrciexqd
http://www.mediafire.com/?yh9rf8ia2n582xe

Here is a youtube link with someone with the same issue. Though it seems to be limited to 1 or 2 specific keys.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzEAWDfeqjs&feature=player_detailpage#t=17s


----------



## sammkv

The you tube one sounds like a ping issue but that's usually normal. Maybe i'm hearing it wrong.

I think it's just a scratching noise and that appears to be normal on the browns


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Looks like the Quick Fire Rapid Stealth and Quick Fire XT where announced at CES,







Link to more, warning a lot of pretty girls.


----------



## zflamewing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Looks like the Quick Fire Rapid Stealth and Quick Fire XT where announced at CES,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to more, warning a lot of pretty girls.


If I'm understanding what they showed correctly the XT is the QFR in 10 key format where as the Trigger is the same but backlit.

When they showed the Trigger Greens I noticed the LEDs were color matched to the switch color. Do the Triggers now use the same Switch LED color pairings as the TK?


----------



## Eagle1337

sounds like ping, my browns do it too..


----------



## mmontag

The stealth looks nice. When's it available?


----------



## mironccr345

According to CES and the coolermaster rep, the stealth should be on the market in 1-2 months.


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

The Stealth looks really nice. I really like how they're going with full size detachable USB cable over the mini-USB that has been used by everyone up until now.


----------



## D3schain

Hey guys, I decided to make an account because I just got my CM Quickfire (Cherry MX Browns) from Amazon (ordered Saturday) and wanted to say that for the time being, everything works. Tested the left alt and P-key which a couple people said they had issues with and mine (again, for the moment) was fine though I may have just lucked out. I was really worried about getting one with some DoA keys but so far so good.

Also, in case anyone was interested, I can confirm from my MX Browns that Amazon is shipping the newer unbranded version.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3schain*
> 
> Hey guys, I decided to make an account because I just got my CM Quickfire (Cherry MX Browns) from Amazon (ordered Saturday) and wanted to say that for the time being, everything works. Tested the left alt and P-key which a couple people said they had issues with and mine (again, for the moment) was fine though I may have just lucked out. I was really worried about getting one with some DoA keys but so far so good.
> 
> Also, in case anyone was interested, I can confirm from my MX Browns that Amazon is shipping the newer unbranded version.


Welcome to OCN, I'm sure you helped quite a few people out with this information.


----------



## D3schain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Welcome to OCN, I'm sure you helped quite a few people out with this information.


Thanks!







And I can only hope; I remember when researching this keyboard (It's my first Mech) this was an issue I couldn't get a definite answer on so I figured I'd chime in with feedback once I got mine to help clear up as much as I could. Otherwise I enjoy the keyboard a lot, definitely way better than I expected. Didn't expect such an enormous difference in quality over other standard keyboards.

I'll gladly answer any questions I can about it if anyone wants, though with a 95 page long thread I doubt there's much left. <_< Lmao.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3schain*
> 
> Hey guys, I decided to make an account because I just got my CM Quickfire (Cherry MX Browns) from Amazon (ordered Saturday) and wanted to say that for the time being, everything works. Tested the left alt and P-key which a couple people said they had issues with and mine (again, for the moment) was fine though I may have just lucked out. I was really worried about getting one with some DoA keys but so far so good.
> 
> Also, in case anyone was interested, I can confirm from my MX Browns that Amazon is shipping the newer unbranded version.


unbranded but still cherry?


----------



## FoxWolf1

He means that the board won't have as many logos on the outside. Mechanically, it's the same.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FoxWolf1*
> 
> He means that the board won't have as many logos on the outside. Mechanically, it's the same.


Ahahaha, what was I thinking of.. I totally forgot about the fact that these have less branding now.


----------



## RallyMaster

I just hooked up the Quick Fire Rapid with MX Blues and well, this is kind of what I was expecting. It feels exactly like my old Rosewill RK9000 but in tenkeyless format. I'm going to need some adjusting to get used to the MX Blues actuation point again but this is honestly one of the best values out there (IMO) considering I only paid $67 shipped from Amazon.


----------



## cgg123321

Branding hurts








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> O Rings are the best things ever...


----------



## cokker

Typing on my QFR (blacks, unbranded) I received today from scan, this is my first mechanical keyboard so didn't want to fork out too much. So far though, I could get used to this









I have ordered a transparent keycap for the SCR LK and deciding on a "look of disapproval" or exit sign escape key. Also tempted by a keycap colour change lol.


----------



## Belial

The CM rapidfire blue is $55 on amazon. I need to get a cheap mech keyboard (I mean $50 is more than I'd like to spend honestly but mechanical keyboards are all expensive....) and it's very rare to see one selling for under $70 with mx switches.

The big problem is that i dont see numlock on this board. Is it possible that this 10keyless board has a numlock function of any kind? Like my ducky 1087 10keyless has a numlock button, and then the u, i, o keys and above and below it rows become an impromptu 10keypad to use. I convinced my gf that 10key sucks because of how it forces out your mouse arm in a weird angle but no impromptu 10keypad really sucks....


----------



## Gtsbaby

For the UK people amongst us: QWERkeys are offering half price on all single caps (I ordered 3 singles with delivery for £4.60) offer ends January 31st. Use code "January50"

Now I have ordered my caps I need to decided on my board lol!
£100 amazon UK vouchers, any suggestions?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gtsbaby*
> 
> For the UK people amongst us: QWERkeys are offering half price on all single caps (I ordered 3 singles with delivery for £4.60) offer ends January 31st. Use code "January50"
> 
> Now I have ordered my caps I need to decided on my board lol!
> £100 amazon UK vouchers, any suggestions?


Actually even in America you can still buy Caps from QWERkeys, The shipping is about $4 still not bad, I wanted to pick up the Zerg key but it's sold out so I grab a few random ones.


----------



## Gtsbaby

Wasn't aware of shipping costs to the USA, suppose not too bad considering I have place an order with WASD for caps to the UK.
Back to the board hunt!


----------



## Belial

the rosewill 9000k black is like $64 free ship. From what ive read, similar quality (ie great), no lighting (cm has lights all over it, not like a shine but more than just caps lock and stuff), and has a numpad. ill get that instead.

Edit: Okay Rosewill 9000 black or cm storm quickfire pro red $69 (not as obnoxious as trigger)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823129008

:X


----------



## Frankzro

This thing is JUNK! I Just bought it 2 weeks ago and it died in less than a week of real use... Wow Cooler Master I am VERY disappointed that you would release this thing AND slap an O.K. sticker on the back of it.

Please! Do not buy this thing!

Yeah Cooler Master... I REALLY...REALLY appreciate your 60 dollar USB cable with a free Mechanical keyboard. Thanks.


----------



## mironccr345

Whoa. What's wrong?


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> This thing is JUNK! I Just bought it 2 weeks ago and it died in less than a week of real use... Wow Cooler Master I am VERY disappointed that you would release this thing AND slap an O.K. sticker on the back of it.
> 
> Please! Do not buy this thing!
> 
> Yeah Cooler Master... I REALLY...REALLY appreciate your 60 dollar USB cable with a free Mechanical keyboard. Thanks.


plug the usb cable into the ps/2 adapter, and then plug that into the ps/2 port on the back of your PC.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> plug the usb cable into the ps/2 adapter, and then plug that into the ps/2 port on the back of your PC.


I'm using a laptop and a tablet , both which have USB only.

I can not use a ps/2 port on either device... I tried the cable only on another device and the cable works fantastic. Tried a different cable with the Keyboard and got nothing.

Finally I gave up, took the entire keyboard apart and disconnected the small plug that keeps the board connected to the power from the USB port and plugged it into a computer yet it was STILL dead... -_-

This thing is garbage plain and simple!


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> I'm using a laptop and a tablet , both which have USB only.
> 
> I can not use a ps/2 port on either device... I tried the cable only on another device and the cable works fantastic. Tried a different cable with the Keyboard and got nothing.
> 
> Finally I gave up, took the entire keyboard apart and disconnected the small plug that keeps the board connected to the power from the USB port and plugged it into a computer yet it was STILL dead... -_-
> 
> This thing is garbage plain and simple!


So you bought a new keyboard that was DOA and proceeded to void the warranty, why not RMA it instead?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> I'm using a laptop and a tablet , both which have USB only.
> 
> I can not use a ps/2 port on either device... I tried the cable only on another device and the cable works fantastic. Tried a different cable with the Keyboard and got nothing.
> 
> Finally I gave up, took the entire keyboard apart and disconnected the small plug that keeps the board connected to the power from the USB port and plugged it into a computer yet it was STILL dead... -_-
> 
> This thing is garbage plain and simple!


I would send a PM to CMCarter. He's a cooler master rep. Maybe he can help you out?


----------



## Frankzro

No guys... I'm done. I like their fans... (Kind of because one died fairly fast after a month) But this keyboard was done for.

I work out of town, so while in town I purchased the Keyboard at a local FRYS, which in some way may have played a small role in why this keyboard died. I did not have the receipt because hey... its a keyboard and it should work and never die because every keyboard I have ever owned in my entire life NEVER died.

I knew that after the 15 day policy and with no receipt I could not take it to a FRYS which is close to the area I am now ( from Sacto -San Jose) FRYS in Fremont. I was screwed the second I left the receipt at home.

So, forget it guys... I plucked every single key off the dumb thing ... opened it up in a last minute attempt to fix it and then I just chucked it in the garbage. I have no time for the run around and the wait... I am ALWAYS on the road and can't sit in once place long enough and do not feel like waiting to get my item to arrive at home where I may not even see it for a month or 3. So while its setting it may be a DoA ( and I have to hope to god that is never the case) but, while it sits there my warranty to return it is already over.

CM may take it back but I'm not game for waiting on a keyboard for 2 weeks.


----------



## Phillychuck

Its electronics, most of the time its either dead in the first 30 days or lasts 5 years. Has something changed in that regard? The thing was shipped from the other side of the world, then handled by a few more people before you picked it off the shelf.

I guess since your always working the money don't matter, but you could have spent it on Suzy at the go go bar, she'd appreciate it.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> No guys... I'm done. I like their fans... (Kind of because one died fairly fast after a month) But this keyboard was done for.
> 
> I work out of town, so while in town I purchased the Keyboard at a local FRYS, which in some way may have played a small role in why this keyboard died. I did not have the receipt because hey... its a keyboard and it should work and never die because every keyboard I have ever owned in my entire life NEVER died.
> 
> I knew that after the 15 day policy and with no receipt I could not take it to a FRYS which is close to the area I am now ( from Sacto -San Jose) FRYS in Fremont. I was screwed the second I left the receipt at home.
> 
> So, forget it guys... I plucked every single key off the dumb thing ... opened it up in a last minute attempt to fix it and then I just chucked it in the garbage. I have no time for the run around and the wait... I am ALWAYS on the road and can't sit in once place long enough and do not feel like waiting to get my item to arrive at home where I may not even see it for a month or 3. So while its setting it may be a DoA ( and I have to hope to god that is never the case) but, while it sits there my warranty to return it is already over.
> 
> CM may take it back but I'm not game for waiting on a keyboard for 2 weeks.


CM won't take it back now that you voided it's warranty.. My little QFR has lived through bits of rage, me just throwing it into my bag when I need to take it somewhere, and it's even been partially submerged before too. Mine still works like a champ, I love the little guy.
Conversely I've had about half of my keyboards die on me.


----------



## frankzotynia10

unbranded qfr here. i desoldered the crap out of this thing and it is still going.

Ghetto green switches
SP RGB PBT mods

Try reversing your spacebar for your typing bliss

costar stabalizers


cherry stabalizers


----------



## Phillychuck

Well, just found out that cleaning the keycaps with isopropyl and getting some on the rubberized coating will cause it to peel off .

I guess I need to remove it all now cause it looks like someone laid out in the sun too long with peeling blisters.

I clean the "rubberized" top of my death adder with this stuff, I hope that doesn't peel.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankzotynia10*
> 
> unbranded qfr here. i desoldered the crap out of this thing and it is still going.
> 
> Ghetto green switches
> SP RGB PBT mods
> 
> Try reversing your spacebar for your typing bliss
> 
> costar stabalizers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry stabalizers


Might give it a try...........Might.


----------



## PCModderMike

Yea looks interesting, but I don't think I would try it.


----------



## mironccr345

Depending on your keyboard location, it might feel good. My keyboard is on a keyboard tray, so probably not ideal. But on top of a desk, I can see how it would work.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Sad news, the windows key on my QFR suddenly stopped working last week, after being without my keyboard the last time I had to RMA it, I'm not looking forward to being without it again, any of you guys know if its faster the second time around?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Sad news, the windows key on my QFR suddenly stopped working last week, after being without my keyboard the last time I had to RMA it, I'm not looking forward to being without it again, any of you guys know if its faster the second time around?


Sorry to hear, their is nothing more frustrating than something you paid good money for crap out so soon. I'd PM CMCarter and see what he can do as far as expediting an RMA.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Sorry to hear, their is nothing more frustrating than something you paid good money for crap out so soon. I'd PM CMCarter and see what he can do as far as expediting an RMA.


The funny thing is this will be my second time RMA'ing it







love the keyboard I'll be sure to ask Carter on what I should do.


----------



## dezt

Just got a QFR for my GF's desktop 2 days ago and I am experienceing some problems with the keys (Capslock, Backspace, LSHIFT, T key and Y key). There are times when this keys are not registering/working at all, it usually happens when I wake up after 6-8 hrs of sleep. Then the only way to make it work is to connect it to my main Desktop PC where my CM Triggers are, and reconnect the usb cable until the keys work (takes me 20+ retries). But once it works everything is working perfectly until the next cold boot.

PS - I am using it mainly via PS2.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezt*
> 
> Just got a QFR for my GF's desktop 2 days ago and I am experienceing some problems with the keys (Capslock, Backspace, LSHIFT, T key and Y key). There are times when this keys are not registering/working at all, it usually happens when I wake up after 6-8 hrs of sleep. Then the only way to make it work is to connect it to my main Desktop PC where my CM Triggers are, and reconnect the usb cable until the keys work (takes me 20+ retries). But once it works everything is working perfectly until the next cold boot.
> 
> PS - I am using it mainly via PS2.


Try it on another PC. Also, you can't Hot Swap PS/2 like USB, you need to reboot (and iirc you shouldn't even plug them into the system while its ON). If it messes up on another PC, exchange the keyboard. If it works flawless on another PC/laptop then could be flaky port/BIOS, check maybe the legacy settings need to be turned on in BIOS (I never had a problem, I leave mine using defaults/auto type detection).


----------



## dezt

Yeah when I am connecting it to my main PC it is via my triggers usb cable which is connected to the usb port. And that is where I need to reconnect the cable 20+ times until it works. Once it works I return it to my GF's PC with the rapids default cable and via PS2 and everything will be fine until the next morning.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezt*
> 
> Yeah when I am connecting it to my main PC it is via my triggers usb cable which is connected to the usb port. And that is where I need to reconnect the cable 20+ times until it works. Once it works I return it to my GF's PC with the rapids default cable and via PS2 and everything will be fine until the next morning.


Do you have to use the PS/2 adapter? Why not connect directly to usb?


----------



## dezt

Ok will try it via USB today and check it again in the morning if it still stops working

Edit:

It is now connected via USB, ofcourse it is still working but will update this thread later in the morning incase the keys I mentioned earlier stops working again.

Edit 2:

So far so good KB is still working without problems.

Edit 3:

Stopped working again and needed to reconnect the usb till it worked. Looks like I need to have this RMA`ed


----------



## gndmpnk

Just got the keyboard yesterday with Black Switches.
My first mechanical keyboard. So far I'm liking it. I'll mainly be using it for gaming at home, but I decided to take it to work today to see how typing all day would be with it. So far I must say I do like it a lot. I know technically black switches require the most force, but so far it doesn't seem like I'll be having any issues.
Makes me wonder tho about if I would like red switches.

I was surprised tho when I got the keyboard because it appears that they did change the esthetics of the keyboard.
They removed all logos on the top face. They also changed the Windows Key capface as well as removing the QuickFire from the space bar.
I actually prefer it. Looks like its almost an OEM keyboard, I was planning on painting the case anyway so I would have gotten rid of the logos anyway.
There is one CM Storm logo on the rear facing panel to the right of the middle cable slot, but it is out of sight so doesn't really bother me all that much.


----------



## gabecubano14

I got mine on tuesday and i love it. I thought that the blue ones were going to be loud like everyone says but they sound good to me. The feel of it is awesome and i do type better with them. It is way better than typical keyboards out there. I used to have a standard dell usb board. And it looks good to me with my setup.


----------



## Fleu

Hi all
What about letters paint on default black WASD keycaps?
Paint erased?
Please share photos of your WASD and say how long you use it
Sorry for bad english


----------



## mironccr345

How long have you had the keyboard? Send CMCarter a PM to see if he could help you out. He's a CoolerMaster rep.


----------



## Fleu

thanks i send PM to CMCarter
i use keyboard one day and i easy could damage letters with nail
i think paint quality are very bad


----------



## Fleu

How to open switch on QFR?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleu*
> 
> How to open switch on QFR?


Start at 3:15
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ_2GxeR4Es
Same applies for a QFR.


----------



## Fleu

http://youtu.be/TSOfjSF5I3s
This method don't work with QFR?


----------



## balancebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleu*
> 
> http://youtu.be/TSOfjSF5I3s
> This method don't work with QFR?


nope, the QFR is plate mounted you have to desolder each switch. if you had a custom plate install then you can just remove the top switch with out desoldering

I modded my QFR blues to greens last week. the QFR quality is pretty bad.... but for its price better than paying for a full price filco

GREENS <3


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fleu*
> 
> http://youtu.be/TSOfjSF5I3s
> This method don't work with QFR?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *balancebox*
> 
> nope, the QFR is plate mounted you have to desolder each switch. if you had a custom plate install then you can just remove the top switch with out desoldering
> 
> I modded my QFR blues to greens last week. the QFR quality is pretty bad.... but for its price better than paying for a full price filco
> 
> GREENS <3


In regards to his question, it's pretty much the same steps to remove the case. As far as the switches, you are correct.


----------



## Wattser93

Does anybody here have any DIY fix ideas for my QFR?

My QFR has slowly died. I have noticed random keys not working all of the time. I tried typing today and a key wouldn't respond. I tried pressing harder, then harder, then harder, etc... hoping it was just sticking. Now a couple keys don't work, so it's certainly broken. It may have been due to my excessive force, but needless to say, I wasn't happy when I found out that my keyboard was dying just as gaming season rolls in for me (no college).

I don't want to deal with shipping it back to Cooler Master. $20 shipping on a keyboard I paid $60 for is a waste IMO. I would rather purchase the new Quickfire TK and get the benefit of the backlit keyboard. Having read the RMA policies and reading around here on the forum, it could take a couple weeks that I'm not willing to deal with in addition to the cost. If I were to pay to ship it to them, and they decided that I abused it, then I'd be out $20, a keyboard, and a couple weeks of my time.

If their keyboard replacement policy was like Logitech's where you physically destroy the keyboard to ensure you aren't scamming them, I would have no problem with the policy and would gladly take it out for target practice and ensure it's completely nonfunctional, with pics of course.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Does anybody here have any DIY fix ideas for my QFR?
> 
> My QFR has slowly died. I have noticed random keys not working all of the time. I tried typing today and a key wouldn't respond. I tried pressing harder, then harder, then harder, etc... hoping it was just sticking. Now a couple keys don't work, so it's certainly broken. It may have been due to my excessive force, but needless to say, I wasn't happy when I found out that my keyboard was dying just as gaming season rolls in for me (no college).
> 
> I don't want to deal with shipping it back to Cooler Master. $20 shipping on a keyboard I paid $60 for is a waste IMO. I would rather purchase the new Quickfire TK and get the benefit of the backlit keyboard. Having read the RMA policies and reading around here on the forum, it could take a couple weeks that I'm not willing to deal with in addition to the cost. If I were to pay to ship it to them, and they decided that I abused it, then I'd be out $20, a keyboard, and a couple weeks of my time.
> 
> If their keyboard replacement policy was like Logitech's where you physically destroy the keyboard to ensure you aren't scamming them, I would have no problem with the policy and would gladly take it out for target practice and ensure it's completely nonfunctional, with pics of course.


I recently did an RMA with cooler master, figured I take my chances on a non responsive key. Shipping for me was about $8.00. Filled out the RMA form on CoolerMaster's website, and with in minutes I received an emailed with my RMA number. I mailed it the next day and it took less than two weeks to get another keyboard. I'm from Virginia, and they shipped from California. So not bad at all. I tracked the progress from the time it arrived to their building, to the day it was shipped to my house. Not bad as far as customer service. Most if not all companies normal RMA time is about two weeks. Send CMRajiv a PM. He'll be able to help you out....or you can buy a CoolerMaster TK keyboard. Then go to GeekHack.com and see what you're options for repairing the dying QFR.


----------



## Wattser93

My concern is that they'll rule it abuse since the major failure occurred after I pressed a key progressively harder and harder with way too much force in anger.

I probably broke it myself now that I think about it. It was a long day at work, I was frustrated and took it out on my unresponsive key on my keyboard, and probably killed. Overall I'm pretty angry at myself. Had I just left it alone and dealt with it another day I wouldn't be in this predicament.

EDIT:

I've been reading a bit over at geekhack, and apparently the issues I'm having are quite common. I'm plenty comfortable doing the light soldering required to fix them from the tutorials I've seen for the left alt key, and the other keys seem to often be caused by overtightened chassis screws. My overzealous key pressing may have flexed the chassis enough to cause the same issue that is caused by overtightened chassis screws. I think I'm going to try using it, identify the failed keys, and then try to trace the PCB and find the faults.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> My concern is that they'll rule it abuse since the major failure occurred after I pressed a key progressively harder and harder with way too much force in anger.
> 
> I probably broke it myself now that I think about it. It was a long day at work, I was frustrated and took it out on my unresponsive key on my keyboard, and probably killed. Overall I'm pretty angry at myself. Had I just left it alone and dealt with it another day I wouldn't be in this predicament.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I've been reading a bit over at geekhack, and apparently the issues I'm having are quite common. I'm plenty comfortable doing the light soldering required to fix them from the tutorials I've seen for the left alt key, and the other keys seem to often be caused by overtightened chassis screws. My overzealous key pressing may have flexed the chassis enough to cause the same issue that is caused by overtightened chassis screws. I think I'm going to try using it, identify the failed keys, and then try to trace the PCB and find the faults.


Hope it works out for you? Post the results when you get it fixed.


----------



## Wattser93

A bit of an update. I fixed my keyboard and it is now fully functional and as good as ever. I had a bad solder joint that was easy to fix after reading a tutorial on geekhack. There's a solder joint for the left alt key that most break often because I've seen it mentioned a few times on geekhack. It was as simple as removing the older solder, using a piece of wire to bridge the gap, and then soldering it up.

I have a moderate level of soldering skill and found it to be an easy fix. The rest of my keys that weren't working "qwer" and "uiop" were fixed by loosening the screw that secures the keyboard together in the back. Apparently that's also a common thing according to the guys over at geekhack.

I'm pleased with the results and would still recommend the keyboard to people because it really is a solid board at the price and typing/gaming on it is a joy (MX Browns). It is unfortunate that they couldn't have exercised better QC and fixed this problem earlier on. Mine is a non branded model so it was produced well into the product's lifetime and still carried the same issue.


----------



## Marcos Viegas

I do not know if any of you ever seen one of these my videos.

Let me explain what happened:

Had bought a Razer Lycosa and slightly less than 1 year, the keys were already "melting" and the panel touchscreen did not work, I contacted the RMA Razer and they, after much ill will to answer me, they told me not RMA could make the product as well, so I bought a CMStorm QuickFrire Rapid and as I had seen some videos where even cars passed over him and he was still working, I decided to make my own "test" the strength of QFR, and the result was this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG2_Y4q9haE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKpd1lJmPuY

I'm not a fanboy of any brand, but Razer has been completely silent on seeing me, and how the keyboard was defective "tested" him in QFR, the Razer fanboys will go crazy...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> A bit of an update. I fixed my keyboard and it is now fully functional and as good as ever. I had a bad solder joint that was easy to fix after reading a tutorial on geekhack. There's a solder joint for the left alt key that most break often because I've seen it mentioned a few times on geekhack. It was as simple as removing the older solder, using a piece of wire to bridge the gap, and then soldering it up.
> 
> I have a moderate level of soldering skill and found it to be an easy fix. The rest of my keys that weren't working "qwer" and "uiop" were fixed by loosening the screw that secures the keyboard together in the back. Apparently that's also a common thing according to the guys over at geekhack.
> 
> I'm pleased with the results and would still recommend the keyboard to people because it really is a solid board at the price and typing/gaming on it is a joy (MX Browns). It is unfortunate that they couldn't have exercised better QC and fixed this problem earlier on. Mine is a non branded model so it was produced well into the product's lifetime and still carried the same issue.


Glad you fixed it.


----------



## esoterikk

So I recently started having a problem with this keyboard after a few months, the 1 key has issues registering the press, sometimes it wont press at all, sometimes it will delay and double press and sometimes it will just act funny. It also acts where when I press and hold it instead of a steady stream of 1 (that just took 4 presses to type that) it will go steady then stop then start laggy.

Tried it on 2 systems and did the same thing, contacted CM storm but a little worried now since I just ordered a CM spawn too, hope this is just a lemon and not a reflection of the quality of CM products.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esoterikk*
> 
> So I recently started having a problem with this keyboard after a few months, the 1 key has issues registering the press, sometimes it wont press at all, sometimes it will delay and double press and sometimes it will just act funny. It also acts where when I press and hold it instead of a steady stream of 1 (that just took 4 presses to type that) it will go steady then stop then start laggy.
> 
> Tried it on 2 systems and did the same thing, contacted CM storm but a little worried now since I just ordered a CM spawn too, hope this is just a lemon and not a reflection of the quality of CM products.


I am sure its just a lemon.

CM keyboards are at a high quality. Do not worry.

I hope you can have your issue fixed.

Sometimes even a Ferrari might get broken and you will have to tow it.


----------



## Wattser93

A couple weeks ago I posted up my issues with my keyboard and fixed it myself.

After 10 days of waiting for Cooler Master to process my RMA, they finally responded with a "denied", no notes on why, or anything else, just "denied". Is that a normal practice for their RMA process? I fixed it so I don't need to RMA it, but I'm pretty disappointed that it took a week and a half to get a response.

Needless to say, this keyboard will be the last Cooler Master product I own if that's how I can expect to be treated in the future.


----------



## lightsout

Hmmm, that sucks, have heard good things about them. THeres always two sides to a story. Did you not have proof of purchase or something like that that they required?


----------



## Wattser93

I filled the form out to the best of my abilities. They didn't leave any notes as to why they denied it, just "denied".

I'm not too worried about it because I fixed it myself and saved the cost and time of shipping.

I'm sharing my experience with their RMA, and hope that others with this problem are treated better than I was.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks didn't mean to say you were being untruthful, just sometimes people post things like this to later find out they left a bunch out. Its a shame, glad to hear you were able to fix it yourself.


----------



## falcon26

Are the quickfire rapid all black or black and grey? On Amazons site it looks like the whole thing is 100% matte black. But on CM's site it looks like the keys are black but the bezel is grey, which is it?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Are the quickfire rapid all black or black and grey? On Amazons site it looks like the whole thing is 100% matte black. But on CM's site it looks like the keys are black but the bezel is grey, which is it?


I've only seen MX Blues with the grey case and the rest of the switches in black. PM CMCarter, maybe he'll be able to help you out.


----------



## Falcy

Is this QF Rapid a Costar or iOne board?


----------



## falcon26

I went ahead and ordered one from Amazon. Worse case if its grey I can always return it, should have it Weds..


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falcy*
> 
> Is this QF Rapid a Costar or iOne board?


This one was the costar made one iirc.


----------



## falcon26

OK got the keyboard and love it. Only problem is finger prints. I use the Arrow keys to game, stuff like BF3 etc. Well I rest my finger tips on the matte part of the keyboard. And after only a few days of use, you can clearly tell where my fingers have been placed on it. Its like a permanent finger print in that area, like I have been using the keyboard for years. My old logitech cheap keyboard took years for that to happen. I am asking Amazon for a replacement. MAybe I need some type of glove to wear on this keyboard while gaming.


----------



## Phillychuck

Out of curiosity I contacted CM about paint that basically dissolved (over time) when cleaning with isopropyl, told me it wasn't covered and referred me to a store page I can buy another cover for $10 (MSRP $20).

I'm not that thrilled, its not 100% my fault their coating can't handle that sort of cleaning I've done to my keycaps (with a q-tip) for years.


----------



## falcon26

This is what I am talking about



This is after only a few days of use playing BF3. And yes my hands were clean  I don't think a $100 keyboard should do this...


----------



## Nom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> This is what I am talking about
> 
> 
> 
> This is after only a few days of use playing BF3. And yes my hands were clean  I don't think a $100 keyboard should do this...


Surely that's just oil from your skin ? It's perfectly normal on a matte surface.


----------



## PUKED

^What he said, it just wipes off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phillychuck*
> 
> Out of curiosity I contacted CM about paint that basically dissolved (over time) when cleaning with isopropyl, told me it wasn't covered and referred me to a store page I can buy another cover for $10 (MSRP $20).
> 
> I'm not that thrilled, its not 100% my fault their coating can't handle that sort of cleaning I've done to my keycaps (with a q-tip) for years.


At least you didn't figure it out with an expensive mouse. :x

But yeah, keep rubbing alcohol away from any rubberized coating.


----------



## falcon26

I tried just some bottled water. That did nothing its still their. I'm getting a replacement Weds. I also ordered some Gamer Gloves  We'll see...


----------



## mironccr345

^^ I didn't know such things were available.


----------



## falcon26

Actually neither did I until I saw it....

http://www.amazon.com/Gloves-Limited-Edition-All-Hardware-Platforms/dp/B00C4O1JA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378299138&sr=8-1&keywords=gamer+gloves


----------



## wadefaxbi

yes,Thanks...approx $110 USD inlcuding shipping...very interesting! thanks


----------



## Nom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I tried just some bottled water. That did nothing its still their.


That's because it's oil - you need some sort of detergent if you really want to remove it.
But it'll just come right back as soon as you touch it again !


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Actually neither did I until I saw it....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gloves-Limited-Edition-All-Hardware-Platforms/dp/B00C4O1JA0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378299138&sr=8-1&keywords=gamer+gloves


Nice. Lets us know how they work our for you.


----------



## falcon26

Gloves work great  It leaves no marks what so ever. And they are very comfortable, I can't even feel they are on. I am only using one though. I don't need one for the mouse. But so far so good...


----------



## bond32

Just ordered one of these from amazon with MX red switches. Do you guys recommend ps2 connection?


----------



## Jayjr1105

If your motherboard has a native PS/2 port then yes, use it. Keep in mind that PS/2 port's aren't plug n play like USB is. If you remove it and try to plug it back in without a reboot, it will not work. Otherwise it's the preferred method.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

I finally decided on my first real TKL board (I'm a newb to the mechanical keyboard game!) and have bought a CMStorm QFR!! It should turn up in the post tomorrow morning, and I'm already on the look out for a fresh set of keycaps to replace the goofy font it comes with, but I'm in the UK. Does anyone here know of a decent place to purchase in the UK, and any info I should know [brand, shape, size etc] about buying keycaps for this board??

SO EXCITED!

EDIT - forgot to say the board coming *should* be ISO format (bought it from UK site, but it didn't state)


----------



## bond32

I did the same. I absolutely love this quickfire tk. It is my first mechanical keyboard as well. It's fantastic, nice change over my $5 special keyboard.,


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawwwwsh*
> 
> I'm already on the look out for a fresh set of keycaps to replace the goofy font it comes with, Does anyone here know of a decent place to purchase in the UK, and any info I should know [brand, shape, size etc] about buying keycaps for this board??


I dont find them "goofy" at all, looks leet as hell to me.








However i just ordered a colored WASD-set from http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/index.php/

Not in the UK, but they did ship to Sweden with cheap postage, so UK should not be a problem.

Congrats to a really, really good board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> I did the same. I absolutely love this quickfire tk. It is my first mechanical keyboard as well. It's fantastic, nice change over my $5 special keyboard.,


IMO we should only discuss the "real deal" here, that is Quickfire Rapid.
Quickfire Pro and the TK-series are not Costar-boards, i've had the QF Pro and it is not even close to the quality of the Rapid board.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

Thanks Falcy, I'll go have a look now







May I ask what a "Costar" board is??

OHMYGOD it came this morning, and when I opened it, I nearly did too!! It's SO nice!! My only other Mechanical keyboard is a £30 Zalman KM-500 and this thing blows it out of the water!! Right, now to go find my perfect custom keycaps!!


----------



## Falcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jawwwwsh*
> 
> May I ask what a "Costar" board is??


Costar are the OEM for CM Rapid boards, Costar is also OEM to the much more expensive Filco boards.
If i am wrong about that, i will probably get corrected here very soon.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

Oh cool, so I appear to have accidentally stumbled into a very high quality board then by the sounds of it!! I just bought some white doubleshot ABS keycaps, when they arrive I'm going to do the standard picture


----------



## nolonger

So I just got my CM Storm Quickfire Rapid with Cherry MX Blues. Been loving it so far, also slowly learning to touch-type properly.

Thinking about getting some blank keycaps in the future.


----------



## xmenta

what should i buy? CM quickfire pro/blackwidow/dearhstalker? i need keyboard for gaming witch not hard to press the buttons.
btw i donr know to open a new topic, if you can expalin me how.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmenta*
> 
> what should i buy? CM quickfire pro/blackwidow/dearhstalker? i need keyboard for gaming witch not hard to press the buttons.
> btw i donr know to open a new topic, if you can expalin me how.


I'd go for the Quickfire Pro with Cherry MX Red switches. The buttons are light to press and a lot of people enjoy gaming on those. I've been disappointed with build quality on my Razer mouse, so that's why I don't recommend their products.


----------



## xmenta

that keyboard have profiles? or any another features?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmenta*
> 
> that keyboard have profiles? or any another features?


Nope, for that I'm guessing your best bet would be the Corsair K95. Maybe take a look at this thread and take a look at what best fits your needs.


----------



## falcon26

Well it turns out these gamer gloves didn't work too well. Now I have those nice gressy spots right above the arrow keys yet again. And this is with gloves on. So it appears that if any contact is made on the matte material it will cause finger prints to show up and not remove. That is the only ding I give this keyboard. My 3 year old cheap ass Logitech keyboard never did that. I'm very surprised a $100 keyboard does this in less than 2 weeks....


----------



## fin

So are Scan.co.uk still doing the unbranded version? The picture on their site shows it with the branding & US ANSI layout.

Has anyone else encountered the 'ping' problem as heard here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzEAWDfeqjs&feature=player_detailpage#t=17s I had this problem with Filco boards and it really bothered me. I thought that maybe the QuickFire wouldn't have this.


----------



## Jawwwwsh

I want to change the LEDs on my QFR as I'm going for a white & something (not red) theme with my top case and keycaps, and the red LEDs of caps, win, & scroll lock just jar way too much. Does anyone have any advice for changing out LEDS on this board?


----------



## HPE1000

I have two of these, one is cherry mx blue with the matte black finish and all black keys that I use as my main daily board. The other is blue also but I have soldering equipment and 80g korean springs and switch stickers on the way right now so it is going to be ghetto green, it is all white, but I also have a plum crazy purple top and grey keycaps for it.





I highly recommend this board for anyone interested in customizing a board or just wanting a simple and clean mechanical keyboard.


----------



## mironccr345

I didn't know this thread existed.

MX Brown


----------



## joketamili

me too,very interesting!, Thanks...approx $110 USD inlcuding shipping...


----------



## Tillmander

You paid $110 for yours. I got my for $34 at Canada computers after rebate lol.


----------



## zflamewing

are the new XT's rubber coated as well?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zflamewing*
> 
> are the new XT's rubber coated as well?


Yes but I heard that the coating is much more durable.

The QFR's black coating is horrendous, I ordered a replacement for one and it took CM 3 tries to get one to me that didn't end up damaged in shipping even though they were packed really good.


----------



## zflamewing

Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Bhuyakasha

Hey,

I want to buy some blank keycaps for my QFR, but so far I only found US based companies that have ridiculous shipping prices. Does anyone know a place where shipping to the Netherlands does not cost me more than 10 bucks?


----------



## Sped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bhuyakasha*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I want to buy some blank keycaps for my QFR, but so far I only found US based companies that have ridiculous shipping prices. Does anyone know a place where shipping to the Netherlands does not cost me more than 10 bucks?


Banggood has a blank POM set with the appropriate LED slits for the CAPSLOCK, F9 and Scroll Lock here. The page indicates worldwide free shipping.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sped*
> 
> Banggood has a blank POM set with the appropriate LED slits for the CAPSLOCK, F9 and Scroll Lock here. The page indicates worldwide free shipping.


I have them, they are great, if you can handle the 2-4 week shipping then it is worth it imo.

Gotta post it up again, I made it ghetto green, put stickers in the switches and sanded the backplate down(it was black powder coated before) to a nice look.


----------



## Sped

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have them, they are great, if you can handle the 2-4 week shipping then it is worth it imo.
> 
> Gotta post it up again, I made it ghetto green, put stickers in the switches and sanded the backplate down(it was black powder coated before) to a nice look.





That looks absolutely stunning! I ordered the black blank set, but I chickened out and canceled my order because I doubted if I would be able to make the transition to blank keycaps. I compromised by using a front-print set.
I've read other people have had issues with the POM sets fitting real tight on the Cherry stems, do you have the same issue too?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sped*
> 
> That looks absolutely stunning! I ordered the black blank set, but I chickened out and canceled my order because I doubted if I would be able to make the transition to blank keycaps. I compromised by using a front-print set.
> I've read other people have had issues with the POM sets fitting real tight on the Cherry stems, do you have the same issue too?


I heard about that, and no, they fit perfectly, they are actually less tight than the wasdkeyboards keycaps I have. I have taken them off many times with no problems.

I guess if I have to be critical about them, the spacebar is slightly bent, but that is apparently common on PBT spacebars and it can be fixed easily from what I have read.


----------



## Bhuyakasha

Quote:


> Banggood has a blank POM set with the appropriate LED slits for the CAPSLOCK, F9 and Scroll Lock here. The page indicates worldwide free shipping.


Damn, that's pretty cheap, thanks a bunch, I'm ordering today.


----------



## JyuJyu

Interesting.....contemplating now~


----------



## CaptainAhab

I just ordered this keyboard from Amazon, and I have one quick question.

I have a dual booted Retina Macbook Pro. It does not have any PS/2 ports. However, this keyboard, from what I have read, comes with a PS/2 adapter for its included USB cable. However, my computer does not have a PS/2 port to put it into. Am I able to purchase a PS/2-USB adapter like this to connect it to a USB port on my computer in order to take advantage of its NKRO ability with a PS/2 connection?

Or do I need an actual PS/2 port on my laptop to take advantage of NKRO?

It's not a big deal if I cannot; I will be using this keyboard for rhythm gaming, and I won't be good enough to take advantage of NKRO for quite some time I think.

Thank you!


----------



## DeXel

Short answer is no NKRO with that crazy setup...


----------



## CaptainAhab

Alright, thank you.


----------



## Jixr

Even over USB it claims to have 10k roll over, which you only have 10 fingers, so its all the same.

though note OSX does NOT support NKRO anyway.


----------



## ShoehornHands

I've been using a Corsair K70 for the last couple months. The K70 was my first mechanical keyboard so I didn't have much experience with the different switches when I purchased it. I ended up getting it with cherry mx reds because it was all Corsair offered at the time.

Anyway, after more research I decided I really wanted to try cherry mx blues (looking for something that resembles those old school IBM keyboards, tactile + audible). From my research I had decided on a Filco majestouch 2 tenkeyless. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find the majestouch 2 with blue switches here in the states (only option seemed to order from Japan).

After more reading I realized Cooler Master uses the same OEM as Filco for a few of their keyboards (the storm QFR included). This is even more evident when comparing the aesthetics of the two keyboards (they look structurally identical).

I ended up ordering a CM storm QFR with cherry mx blues from amazon for $80. The keyboard just arrived and I'm typing this on it right now. I must say, this keyboard has exceeded every one of my expectations. The build quality is absolutely fantastic and typing on these mx blues is a dream.

Part of me was worried that coming from the more expensive Corsair K70, I'd be disappointed in the quality of the CM storm (I likely would have purchased another K70 but I wanted a tenkeyless board and Corsair doesn't offer one with blues). Like I said though, the quality of this CM storm is second to no other keyboard I've tried. I honestly wouldn't hesitate to spend $100 or more on one knowing what I know know (after all, I was ready to drop $150+ on the Filco version).

Like I said, I'm far from an expert when it comes to mechanical keyboards so I'm sure the veterans out there will get a good laugh out of some of my comments. Assuming this keyboard doesn't suddenly die on me or something, it's pretty close to perfection in my eyes.

Now I need to look into custom keycaps and try out the rest of the switches because "saving money is boring."


----------



## Jixr

Nope, your right, the QFR comes from the same manufacturing facility as the Filco, and are pretty much the same ( some elitest might say otherwise )

Though if you wanted more of an IBM feeling, you should have gone with green switches.


----------



## ShoehornHands

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Nope, your right, the QFR comes from the same manufacturing facility as the Filco, and are pretty much the same ( some elitest might say otherwise )
> 
> Though if you wanted more of an IBM feeling, you should have gone with green switches.


I was actually torn between greens and blues for awhile but ultimately decided on blues after seeing a linustechtip video on greens. It sounded like the greens would be way too heavy but I definitely want to try them out. It's hard to imagine anything could be better than these blues though (although I suppose this is the same thing I said a few years back about my logitech DiNovo which now feels like there is chewed bubblegum stuck under the keys).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShoehornHands*
> 
> I was actually torn between greens and blues for awhile but ultimately decided on blues after seeing a linustechtip video on greens. It sounded like the greens would be way too heavy but I definitely want to try them out. It's hard to imagine anything could be better than these blues though (although I suppose this is the same thing I said a few years back about my logitech DiNovo which now feels like there is chewed bubblegum stuck under the keys).


Same here, for typing blues just seem so perfect, but I have yet to try greens or buckling springs. I plan to pick up an Unicomp Ultra Classic one day.


----------



## Jixr

linus is useless for info about mechanical keyboards.

Greens are pretty sweet, though I perfer the heavier swtiches to the lighter ones, ( my main keyboards have blacks/greens )


----------



## Bhuyakasha

Edit: 
Only one question. How ****ed am I?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bhuyakasha*
> 
> Only one question. How ****ed am I?
> 
> pls.jpg 22k .jpg file


Please upload it to the website so we can see it and now download it. Click the picture thing next to the paper clip while making a message and upload through there.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bhuyakasha*
> 
> Edit:
> Only one question. How ****ed am I?


Going to have to desolder the switch and put it back together









What in the world did you do?


----------



## Bhuyakasha

I put on cheap ass blank caps that are way more tight than the regular ones. When I removed them with a bit too much force this happened. I have no clue how the plastic on the side is still on there. It also happened to another key now and there the plastic actually broke off, however this gave me the option to actually put it back on.
Going to shave off a bit of plastic off the other one too to fix it.


----------



## HPE1000

It's not really a smart idea to do that for fixing it.. If you modify them to be able to push in through the top they are going to pull right back out with no pressure at all..

It's your decision but I don't suggest it.

Also, you don't jerk at the keys when removing them, you pull slowly and slightly wiggle the keycap while pulling off.


----------



## Bhuyakasha

I understand that normally you pull them off tactly, but trust me when I say these things will not come off easily. In the making of that picture the switch was actually still inside the key, so it was enough force to break the plastic, but not enough to pull it out of the key.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bhuyakasha*
> 
> I understand that normally you pull them off tactly, but trust me when I say these things will not come off easily. In the making of that picture the switch was actually still inside the key, so it was enough force to break the plastic, but not enough to pull it out of the key.


What keycaps were they? The blank black POM ones from banggood?


----------



## Bhuyakasha

Yes I'm pretty sure that's where I got them, but I have to agree with you now, they do come off eventually. I just need to practice some patience. After squiggling for a minute or so and steadily forcing them up one came off without trouble. Oops -.-'.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bhuyakasha*
> 
> Yes I'm pretty sure that's where I got them, but I have to agree with you now, they do come off eventually. I just need to practice some patience. After squiggling for a minute or so and steadily forcing them up one came off without trouble. Oops -.-'.


You should just be happy they weren't on mx clear switches. It's so difficult to get keycaps off of clears.


----------



## jaithren

Hello guys, is there anyway to purchase the CM Storm QFR replacement case if I am not in the US?. My case is cracked and I am in dire need of a replacement.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaithren*
> 
> Hello guys, is there anyway to purchase the CM Storm QFR replacement case if I am not in the US?. My case is cracked and I am in dire need of a replacement.


Try contacting Cooler Master customer service. I've seen many similar scenarios in which they ship out replacement parts, sometimes charging only for shipping.


----------



## jaithren

I have contacted them but they refuse to do international shipping.


----------



## nolonger

Quick question: I'd love to learn to type without bottoming out the keys. How did you guys learn this skill?


----------



## Jixr

just type, and you'll figure it out eventually. though with such light weight, reds are hardest to learn, the rest are pretty easy to learn.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> just type, and you'll figure it out eventually. though with such light weight, reds are hardest to learn, the rest are pretty easy to learn.


I've got blues, guess it's just practice.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Any idea where to get a keyboard cover for this particular board?


----------



## CM Felinni

Hey guy's we also have a *Cooler Master Keyboard Owners Club* you can also join:

*Link: *http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1514252










Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Any idea where to get a keyboard cover for this particular board?


*Elite Keyboards: *http://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=access,roofs


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger*
> 
> Quick question: I'd love to learn to type without bottoming out the keys. How did you guys learn this skill?


Its not possible if you type at any decent speed.


----------



## Bakgrund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CMCarter*
> 
> Unfortunately, there was a very small concentrated batch Costar apparently had issues with left ALT. All issues have been fixed and it will not happen on any further board. We are able to track down the exact order these came in on, unfortunately it affects Blue, Red & Brown switches but in a very limited fashion. Also its impossible to recall the whole shipment because only about 1 out of 20 boards suffer the issue.
> 
> Please understand this was something we didnt catch, but do apologize, and assure you we have tightened up QC BIG time on our Costar boards.


My left alt just stopped working... warranty ran out just over a month ago, i opened it up and verified that the solder is bad, do I just have to buy a new keyboard or can I rma it anyway, as it's a verified known problem?


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bakgrund*
> 
> My left alt just stopped working... warranty ran out just over a month ago, i opened it up and verified that the solder is bad, do I just have to buy a new keyboard or can I rma it anyway, as it's a verified known problem?


If you feel like fixing it yourself, all you need is a cheap soldering iron. Its a pretty simple fix.
There are lots of threads online with pictures on how to fix it.


----------



## Bakgrund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> If you feel like fixing it yourself, all you need is a cheap soldering iron. Its a pretty simple fix.
> There are lots of threads online with pictures on how to fix it.


But how am I supposed to remove the green layer on top of the trace?


----------



## Jixr

https://geekhack.org/index.php?topic=39219.0

read up in this thread, it should answer your questions.

or a super cheap ( but effective ) way of fixing it is to cut a square of tin foil big enough to cover the trace, poke it over the switch prong, and then use some tape to make it hold. Super ghetto, but it works.


----------



## madwolfa

Seriously awesome Vortex PBT set!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Seriously awesome Vortex PBT set!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice









Were you one of the lucky ones who got the correct order on the first go? I was missing the standard caps lock and got double tab keys. My replacement key should get here soon I guess.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you one of the lucky ones who got the correct order on the first go? I was missing the standard caps lock and got double tab keys. My replacement key should get here soon I guess.


Nope, I was the unlucky one. In fact I just got the missing Caps Lock installed and made these pictures just an hour ago.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Nope, I was the unlucky one. In fact I just got the missing Caps Lock installed and made these pictures just an hour ago.


Glad you got it, they are really nice keycaps.









Just checked and my replacement should get here tomorrow. Expected delivery was today so I might check the mailbox.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Glad you got it, they are really nice keycaps.


They really are. I love the smooth feel, slim profile and matte finish. Plays really well with QFR.


----------



## rptw

In the process of switching to my newly arrived vortex pbt side printed caps


----------



## Conditioned

Can you disable the sound it makes when you use the caps locks key?


----------



## rxchard

@HPE1000

Sir, what did you use to paint the frame? I'd like to do that if I can get an extra frame for my QFR









Btw, how do I clean the stock keycaps? I cleaned it but still looks dirty especially the most used buttons.


----------

